# Problemas con fuente con LM317



## Yudy Andrea Monje

Estoy probando el LM 317 como regulador de corriente y de voltaje y no funciona, lo alimento con 15 V desde una fuentecita que tengo y no pasa nada ....no se si el hecho de alimentarlo con una fuente ya regulada no permite al regulador cumplir su función, por favor con urgencia necesito un consejito, básicamente lo necesito como regulador de corriente o si me pueden aconsejar otro diseño para variar corriente se lo agradecería.


----------



## neutron

Hola Yudy Andrea Monje, tengo un diseño que regula la corriente con un potenciometro lineal de 1M, un CI TIC226 (con encapsulado TO 220) y su diac, dos capacitores de 630V y dos resistencias, una de 4.7K y otra de 10K. todo eso costara al rededor de $6 (en Argentina)

ACLARACION: los capacitores son de poliester. 

Me olvidaba: las entradas son el pin 2 y 3 del tic226. y la placa entera va conectado en serie. es preferible soldar dos cables para facilitar la conexión. el circuito se puede probar con una lampara comun de 220v 60W. 



el diseño es el siguiente:


----------



## Nilfred

Nada que ver el Regulador de tensión variable 1,2-32v, LM317 con el Triac TIC226(D), 400v 8A 100V/µs dV/dt.
Parece una conversación de sordos y locos.
Y me parece importante mencionar la última letra del TIC266(D-M-S-N) ya que esta determina el voltage de trabajo.

El LM317 como regulador de corriente, es un circuito sencillo que lo obtenes del datasheet. ¿Porque decis que no cumple su función? ¿Que otros componetes discretos acompañan al LM317?


----------



## neutron

Nilfred, creo que te equivocas.... el Dimer lo tengo armado y en funcionamiento y lo hice con el diseño que subí !!
el triac es el TIC226D


----------



## eusko

comprueba que has realizado bien la instalacion del patillaje ya  que es frecuente que dos componentes con la misma nomenclatura tengan diferente patillaje,comprueba el data del fabricante,a mi mepaso al repara un equipo con un transistor y resulto ser ese el problema


----------



## tiopepe123

el datasheet 

http://www.ece.ucsb.edu/courses/ECE002/2C_Su06Shynk/LM317 Regulator.pdf
pagina 14

Icte=Vref/R= 1.2V/1.2ohm=1A
Presis=I^2*R=1*1.2=1.2W = 2W (potencia comercial)

yo lo utilice y funciona


----------



## ibrahin

Hola  a todos, necesito ayuda con esta sencilla fuente, armé el circuito en protoboard, pero en la placa no me funcionó, mi gran duda es mayormente con LM317 en la placa, por favor necesito el circuito en placa, acá les mando el diagrama.


----------



## farzy

No dices cual es en si tu duda pero la disposición de los pines de el LM317 está correcta, ésta es la disposición de los pines dependiendo del encapsulado :


----------



## ibrahin

mira el enrutado en placa es el siguieente...., porfavor diganme que esta mal..... please


----------



## nemesaiko

Te hice el diseño en orcad , aquí te dejo una imagen adjunta de cómo quedaría tu placa de tu fuente  

Y también el archivo en Ordac 9.1


----------



## ibrahin

buena man.... y una duda mas y si le quiero agregar un Led en el diseño donde se lo pondria, lo que pasa es que recien me estoy inicando en en la elctronica....y recien estoy aprendiendo ¡'''


----------



## nemesaiko

Si quieres ponerle un led tendrías que ponerlo en la entada del regulador o sea en in lm317 acompañado de una resistencia de 1k luego a tierra, abajo te dejo una imagen, saludos.

Lima-Perú


----------



## Jhonsson_Colombia

hola.
he diseñado una fuente de salida variable (5 - 15v) y con corriente maxima de 500mA, he implementado las protecciones recomendadas por el fabricande del LM317,   pero me han comentado que sin embargo, la carga puede afectar y/o dañarme la fuente.

entonces como protejo la fuente contra sobrevoltajes en la salida a causa de la carga (cuando predomina efecto inductivo en la carga)   y contra efectos de ruido inducidos tambien por la carga


----------



## tiopepe123

El mejor circuito y mas protegido si miras el datasheet es el de los dos diodos. 
Te lo digo de memoria pero en principio el que te protege contra los retornos es el diodo volante que une entrada y salida del lm317 pon diodos del tipo 1N4007.

Te puedo garantizar que aguanta muchas perreria el lm317 solo lo he logrado fundir con una bateria de coche y metiendole tensiones de mas de 26V.
Le he conectado de todo, bobinas, motores,  bombillas, alogenas....

Lo que te recomiendo es un buen  disipador o atornillado a una caja metalica, yo lo tube durante varios dias quemando y no le paso nada, a tope de corriente para que nos entandamos.



Finalmente supongo que habras puesto los condensadores de desacoplo de entrada y salida.
Serian 4 en total, dos en la entrada y dos en la salida, dos electroliticos y dos ceramicos o similares.


----------



## jona

hola amigo....
los diodos estan solo de proteccion para q en caso de cortocircuito a su salida, no exploten los capacitores de entrada y salida.
como dice tiopepe. esos reguladores se bancan todo.
yo tengo una de 1.2 a 12. x 500ma. y en caso de corto ni siquiera calienta. y el disipador es chiquitito tipo U.
agregale los diodos mencionados, qno protegen el regulador.si no los capacitores.
y capacitores para mas estabilidad.
saludos.


----------



## Jhonsson_Colombia

me han indicado que al existir ruido en el circuito formado por la fuente y lo que se le conecta a la carga, este ruido entra a la fuente y a su vez esta le amplifica, de tal manera que ocasiona errores de medida.
conocen alguna manera de eliminar tanto ruido de alimentacion como ruido que intenta ir de carga a fuente?

gracias!


----------



## rambochembo

un condensador de unos 1000 mF le podria servir al amigo del anterior post para eliminar ese ruido?


----------



## JV

Un capacitor de 1000mF (milifaradios) o de 1000uF (microfaradios)???

Jhonsson_Colombia, que capacitores tienes colocados a la salida del LM317?

Saludos..


----------



## jona

Los ruidos se producen por que hay una pequeña señal de alterna que se esta metiendo en la salida, el capacitor principal debe ser de 1000uF por cada 1 amper, y los de salida son del tipo 22 micro y 100 o 200 nanofaradios, estos son para eliminar y conseguir una continua lo mas posible pura, con baja ripple.
Aunque les doy un consejo jueguen con los valores de estos dos capacitores ultimos, prueben y fijensen que les anda mejor, en la electronica no todo es teoria, a veces hay que jugar un poco con valores e investigar.
saludos


----------



## tiopepe123

Para los electroliticos de filtrado suele ser 1A=1000 microF, yo pondria como minimo 1000uF/35V en la salida con uno de 47uF ya deberia haber suficiente, mira en el datasheet en la figura ya recomiendan los valores y si no en pablin

El tema de los condensadores "antioarisitarios de la entrada y salida lo normal son 47 o 100 nF y si pueden ser de lenteja/ceramicos mejor, pero todos te funcionaran.

Si quieres suprimir todavia un poco mas  debes poner otros 4 condensadores de 47nF en paralelo a  cada diodo del pueste de graez.

Fibalmente el regulador de tension es un gran eliminador de ruido por definicion, por algo es un estabilizador de tension, o sea intenta por todos lo medios tener una salida constante de tension.


----------



## jollomar

Hola, 

estoy trabajando con un lm317 en formato TO-220 para regular una tensión de entrada de 32V a 3.3V y una  corriente como máximode 150mA. La potencia que sale entonces es (32-3.3)*0.15=4.3W.
Según catálogo la Pdmax=20W para este encapsulado.
La placa metálica del regulador medida con el multiímetro(mide temperaturas bastante bien) alcanza los 125ºC. 
¿Estoy utilizándolo correctamente? Si uso el encapsulado TO-263 con un área de cobre bajo la parte metálica del CI, ¿mejoraré algo?

Muchas gracias y un saludo


----------



## JV

Lo estas usando sin disipador por lo que entiendo. Esa temperatura es demasiada alta, no tendrias que estar arriba de los 60/70ºC. Si el regulador esta montado sobre una placa se le puede agregar un disipador entre ambos.

Saludos..


----------



## jollomar

Gracias JV, ya me parecía a mi. En otra placa que tengo regulaba de 12V a 3.3, pero me pidieron que pudiera ser alimentado también con 24VAC(aprox 32VDC). Estoy pensando en utilizar 2 reguladores en serie: uno para regular de 32 a 12 y luego de 12 a 3.3. ¿Sería esto buena idea? También pensé en poner una resistencia serie de 1W a la entrada del regulador de unos 68 Ohm. Me reducía bastante la tensión que entraba en el regulador, aunque la temperatura también era elevada (ahora no recuerdo cuanto). Supongo que usar los dos reguladores con una resistencia podría ayudarme. ¿Qué opinas?

Un saludo


----------



## JV

Pienso que usando el 317 bien disipado anda bien, tu mismo lo dijiste, lo usas con 4.3W, no es tanto. Invierte en un disipador en vez de complicar el circuito.

Por cierto, no se que cuenta sacaste, pero 0.15 x 0.15 x 68 = 1.53W, la resistencia se te quema.


Saludos..


----------



## jollomar

Cierto JV, cuando escribí esto estaba jugando con una resistencia de 1W, pero en el circuito está definida una de 2W.

Usando un plano de cobre y soldando el metal del regulador al mismo, obtengo una reducción de temperatura considerable: de unos 120º a unos 90º. Ha mejorado bastante pero como comentabas al principio, aun está por encima de esos 60/70º. 

¿Qué otra opción puedo utilizar para regular esta diferencia de tensión? ¿switching regulators, zener, otro regulador que soporte esta diferencia de voltaje...?

Un saludo


----------



## Nilfred

¡Switching!
LM2674N-3.3
LM2594N-3.3
LM2594HVN-3.3
LT1776


----------



## jollomar

Hola Nilfred,

Son muy caros estor reguladores, no? En comparación con los normales se va entre 4 y 5 euros de diferencia (precios vistos en farnell). Además requieren más componentes externos que los normales.

De todas maneras los miraré más en profundidad para ver si me encajan en la placa.

Un saludo


----------



## JV

Tambien esta el LM2575T-3.3, sale U$S 1.6 (dolares), mas 1 diodo, 1 electrolitico y 1 bobina, se te va todo a U$S 2.5.

Saludos..


----------



## Nilfred

No salen mas de 2 USD, si te piden más que eso los podes comprar directamente de National o manguear unos samples.
Sin contar los condensadores de entrada y salida: ¡Los componentes externos son 2!
El LM2575 y el LM2576 son más fáciles de conseguir, sirven, pero como trabajan a 52 kHz te sale con una bobina mas grande y en definitiva te sale todo mas caro. No calculé pero casi seguro va con disipador los TO-220 y seguimos sumando.


----------



## JV

En mi trabajo tenemos un LM2575T-5.0 a 0.7A montado sobre placa, el disipador es el plano de cobre que es del tamaño del regulador. Respecto a la bobina, tiene 8mm de diámetro y 12mm de alto, es de 1.2A.

Saludos..


----------



## Nilfred

Al montaje superficial todavía no llego. Pero veo que para el caso hay muchas más opciones y mas eficientes. Aunque hablando de eficiencia, para esta aplicación conformate con el 60%.

@JV: ¿La bobina compraste hecha o la bobinaste?


----------



## JV

No es de montaje Nilfred, es el común, encapsulado TO-220 de 5 pines, esta colocado doblando los pines de forma que quede apoyado en la placa. La bobina es comprada, esta echa con núcleo de ferrite, el único detalle es que usada a 1A se reseca el aislante exterior que tiene, no el del alambre, con ese no hay problema.

Saludos..


----------



## Kensel

Hola amigos les cuento: 

Armé una fuente de poder (adjunto el link abajo) con un LM317. El problema es que al conectarle carga el voltaje baja prácticamente a la mitad (como es ajustable  hice que entregara varios voltajes y  con todos bajaba). Esta fuente es para ser utilizada con efectos de guitarra, probé con varios y con todos la tensión baja, aunque depende del pedal la cantidad aún así baja considerablemente. Pensé que el problema estaba en el LM317, pero lo reemplace y el problema persiste. El transformador que estoy utilizando es de 12volt 500mA. El LM317 esta con un disipador y no se calienta en ningún momento. Bueno eso, ojala puedan ayudarme. Si no se entendió por favor haganlo saber. 


http://www.tonepad.com/project.asp?id=59

pd: Descarte que el problema estuviera en los pedales que uso, conectándole otra fuente regulada que usa un 7809. Esta fuente también usa un transformador de 12volt 500mA. No tuve ningún problema aquí, la tensión prácticamente no bajo.
pd2:Los efectos de guitarra por lo general consumen MUY poco.


----------



## electroaficionado

Estas absolutamente seguro de haber colocado los pines en el orden correcto?
El diagrama no le veo mayores defectos.
Si estas usando un transformador a 12V deberia alcanzarte para la caida obligatoria del regulador.

Saludos.


----------



## jona

hola
me paso varias veces, armando fuentes con lm 317t en paralelo o simples, y varios colegas tambien, por lo que diria que estas en un claro error de conexiones de terminales en el regulador.
es muy normal que al conectarle cargas que consumen 10ma 0 100ma la tension se caiga tanto, luego les paso a varios compañeros,que aseguraban tener bien sus reguladores, pero al final luego de revisar nuevamente llegaban a la conclusion que no.
saludos y revisa eso.


----------



## Kensel

Efectivamente amigos, tengo mal conectado el LM317. Como la placa del proyecto del link me pareció muy grande diseñe una más pequeña, el problema es que lo conecte como si fuera un 7809, eso pasa por no ver los datasheet  ops: . En un rato más arreglo el problema y les cuento. Saludos !


----------



## Kensel

Problema arreglado, era el LM317 mal conectado, muchas gracias a todos, ahora me voy a tocar guitarra


----------



## David290670

Como puedo obtener el esquema de una fuente donde se emplee la LM317 que regule el voltaje hasta 30V y la corriente hasta 3A


----------



## David290670

Como puedo obtener el esquema de una fuente donde se emplee la LM317 que regule el voltaje hasta 30V y la corriente hasta 3A


----------



## Fogonazo

David290670 dijo:
			
		

> Como puedo obtener el esquema de una fuente donde se emplee la LM317 que regule el voltaje hasta 30V y la corriente hasta 3A



En el datasheet del LM317 hay ejemplos de como aumentar la corriente hasta tus 3 A y mas


----------



## Fogonazo

David290670 dijo:
			
		

> Como puedo obtener el esquema de una fuente donde se emplee la LM317 que regule el voltaje hasta 30V y la corriente hasta 3A



En el datasheet del LM317 hay ejemplos de como aumentar la corriente hasta tus 3 A y mas


----------



## german orlando niño uribe

hola, pues mi fuente, usa un LM317T, y me da 1.5a max, nunca me ha fallado, y me anda muy bien, la he usado por 2 años, y nunca me ha dado problemas. ahora no tengo el esquema, pero te dire que hacer para aumentarle la corriente.

para el puente rectificador, utiliza diodos de 5 A(para una salida de 3), aunque es execivo es mejor trabajar con un buen margen de tolerancia. a la salida del LM, coloca  dos diodos en serie, de modo que el anodo del primero, de con la salida del regulador, y el catodo del segundo con la base de un transistor 2n3055, este soporta muy bien el calor,, y no requiere un disipador demaciado grande, el colector del transistor, unelo al positivo del condensador de filtro, y el emisor, sera la salida, en este caso el transistor, actuara como amplificador de corriente, y sobre el , se cargara el amperaje que consuma el circuito que estes alimentando, y tambien  el calor.
si tienes mas dudas, comentalas en este mismo foro, estare pendiente.....

 8)  8)


----------



## german orlando niño uribe

hola, pues mi fuente, usa un LM317T, y me da 1.5a max, nunca me ha fallado, y me anda muy bien, la he usado por 2 años, y nunca me ha dado problemas. ahora no tengo el esquema, pero te dire que hacer para aumentarle la corriente.

para el puente rectificador, utiliza diodos de 5 A(para una salida de 3), aunque es execivo es mejor trabajar con un buen margen de tolerancia. a la salida del LM, coloca  dos diodos en serie, de modo que el anodo del primero, de con la salida del regulador, y el catodo del segundo con la base de un transistor 2n3055, este soporta muy bien el calor,, y no requiere un disipador demaciado grande, el colector del transistor, unelo al positivo del condensador de filtro, y el emisor, sera la salida, en este caso el transistor, actuara como amplificador de corriente, y sobre el , se cargara el amperaje que consuma el circuito que estes alimentando, y tambien  el calor.
si tienes mas dudas, comentalas en este mismo foro, estare pendiente.....

 8)  8)


----------



## David290670

estuve descargando el datasheet de la pastilla y es real contiene mucha información 

muchas gracias


----------



## David290670

estuve descargando el datasheet de la pastilla y es real contiene mucha información 

muchas gracias


----------



## David290670

Es cierto en el data sheet del Lm 317 esta todo lo que hace falta ,no obstante me gustaria ver esquemas con transistores de Potencia ,con Amplifiadores Operacionales y por supuesto la LM317


----------



## David290670

Es cierto en el data sheet del Lm 317 esta todo lo que hace falta ,no obstante me gustaria ver esquemas con transistores de Potencia ,con Amplifiadores Operacionales y por supuesto la LM317


----------



## TESLA BOY

No pude ver el diagrama pero me parece que si quieres una entrega de voltaje constante sin caidas obviamente y que te mantenga una considerable corriente deberias mandar la salida de voltaje a un transistor para que lo utilices como un amplificador, te aconsejo un TIP31C.


----------



## anthony123

TESLA BOY dijo:
			
		

> deberias mandar la salida de voltaje a un transistor para que lo utilices como un amplificador, te aconsejo un TIP31C.


Para que?


----------



## Francisco Galarza

neutron dijo:
			
		

> Nilfred, creo que te equivocas.... el Dimer lo tengo armado y en funcionamiento y lo hice con el diseño que subí !
> el triac es el TIC226D



Dudo que lo uses para regular la alimentación de un circuito de baja tensión, por ejemplo unos IC's TTL.
¿Tenés idea del principio de funcionamiento de un dimmer?


----------



## Francisco Galarza

neutron dijo:
			
		

> Nilfred, creo que te equivocas.... el Dimer lo tengo armado y en funcionamiento y lo hice con el diseño que subí !
> el triac es el TIC226D



Dudo que lo uses para regular la alimentación de un circuito de baja tensión, por ejemplo unos IC's TTL.
¿Tenés idea del principio de funcionamiento de un dimmer?


----------



## metalmorfosis

Hola a todos!
Soy nuevo en este foro y dado que lo he consultado ya varias veces, decidí unirme a la comunidad. Espero y me puedan ayudar y yo también poder aportar a este sitio.
Bueno al grano! 
Hice una fuente como se describe en el título, utilicé un transformador de 120Vac/16Vac, un puente rectificador que aguanta 4A, una etapa de filtrado con un capacitor de 2200uF y por último un regulador variable LM317 con sus respectivos capacitores como lo indican las hojas de datos de éste.
La fuente la prové y regula muy bien, en eso no hay problema, mi problema radica en que al colocar una carga suficiente para demandar los 2A mi voltaje se me desploma de, 18V sin carga alguna a 13V con la carga.

De igual forma al demandar mi carga una corriente de 1.5A mi voltaje cae de 15V sin carga a 13V colocando la carga.
Existe alguna forma de eliminar esta caida de tensión al demandar la corriente máxima?

Hice pruebas y mediciones anteriormente donde encontré que el voltaje de rizo pico a pico era de 4.54V

Otra duda es que mi regulador LM317 se me calienta al demandar 1.5A o más. Lo que hice fue colocar un transistor a la entrada del regulador para que solo deje pasar cierta corriente por el regulador y lo demás lo proporcione el transistor TIP42C, solo que mi transistor ni siquiera parpadea y no hace absolutamente nada. Quisiera saber si loq ue estoy pensando es correcto o hay algo por ahí que está mal.
Proporciono el esquema de éste último para que me entiendan.



Agradezco sus respuestas! Gracias!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Creo que la fuente de 16Vca es muy baja. Pero puedes aumentar el capacitor de filtro (prueba 4700uF ó más), y así reducir el voltaje de rizado, y tener un voltaje de entrada de mayor valor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Cacho

Conectaste mal el transistor, macho.
Acá te mando un esquema básico de cómo va. Agregale los filtros y el circuito de regulación del 317. La idea es que el regulador maneje sólo al transistor (poca corriente) así no tenés las caídas de tensión violentas que decís que aparecen. El transistor es el que maneja toda la corriente que se consume, pero eso sí, tené en cuenta que te va a bajar poco menos de un volt la salida.
Sea como sea, si tu transformador no suministra la corriente necesaria para manejar las cargas que pedís, no vas a poder mantener el voltaje de ninguna manera. Con 16V de alterna, para mantener los 18 con cargas altas dependés del tamaño del condensador. Ahí ya estaríamos hablando de unos 4700uf o más. Y que de 15V caiga a 13 con una corriente de 1,5A no es nada raro.

Saludos


----------



## metalmorfosis

Gracias por su pronta respuesta!
Voy a intentar eso que me dicen y les contesto haber como va la cosa.
Si creo que el transformador a 16 es poco pero el presupuesto ya no alcanzó jajaja voy a intentar eso que dicen haber si mejora muchas gracias!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola San_Cacho.

Si, miras aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/157357/
Verás la configuración de los transistores reforzadores de corriente sugerida en la hoja de datos de los *Reguladores de Voltajes de Tres Terminales*, o sea, LM78XX, LM79XX, LMM317, LM337, etc.
Esto no quiere decir no puedas emplear otro tipo de configuración.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Manonline

Yo apuesto al transformador, la configuracion de Booster de Corriente parece estar bien, pero el transistor empezaria a trabajar a los casi 2A. Fijate poniendo una de 1.5, 1.8 ò 2.2

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Cacho

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola San_Cacho.
> 
> Si, miras aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/157357/
> Verás la configuración de los transistores reforzadores de corriente sugerida en la hoja de datos de los *Reguladores de Voltajes de Tres Terminales*...



Gracias por el dato.
De todas maneras no cambio mi manera de conectarlos, total, como es variable, el volt que podría perder con mi configuración no es difícil de compensar (salvo en el límite superior de voltaje) y no cargar el regulador es algo (para mí) bastante bueno. Tienden a no ser de gran calidad.
Antes de que llegue la aclaración: Ya sé que acomodando los valores se puede hacer que la carga sea tan baja como un transistor, pero es mucho más complicado que mi circuito.

Saludos y gracias de nuevo por el dato.


----------



## Santino

Hola a todos,

Tengo tres dispositivos, que necesito que se alimenten a 6´6V, 
-servomotor (consumo:300mA sin carga)
-A.O.(LM324,consumo: 1mA aprox.)
-Circuito con Microcontrolador (consumo: 18mA)

Tengo que alimentarlo a partir de una batería de coche de 12V (1´5A). Para esto he utilizado un LM317. He calculado las resistencias a usar mediante la fórmula (Vout = 1.25 V (1+R2 / R1)) pero al montarlo (sin conectarle carga) la tensión de salida no se corresponde. Por que sucede esto? 
Luego cambié las resistencias para obtener la tensión deseada (varian unos cuantos ohmios de las calculadas), y obtuve la tensión de 6´6, pero al conectarle la carga baja la tensión y no funciona nada. Si el LM317 tiene una intesidad máxima de carga de 1´5A a 2´2A, y el consumo es muy bajo, por que ocurre esto?
Puede ser que las resistencias sean demasiado elevadas? Utilizo:4K1 la que va a masa, y 1k la que va a la salida.

Si el LM317 no es optimo para esta apliacíón, que alternativa hay?

Saludos,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Santino dijo:
			
		

> Puede ser que las resistencias sean demasiado elevadas? Utilizo:4K1 la que va a masa, y 1k la que va a la salida.



Si leyeras la hoja de datos y las notas de aplicación verías que la "resistencia que va a la salida" tiene un valor máximo de 220 Ohms y se recomienda ponerle menos (alrededor de los 100 ohms), por que para que regule correctamente la corriente de carga tomada de la salida debe ser entre 5 y 10 mA.

Saludos!


----------



## Santino

Hola ezavalla,

He visto la hoja de características del LM317 de la marca ST y no he visto donde pone lo que dices (la resistencia tiene que ser como máximo de 220 Ohms). De todas maneras tambien lo he probado con una resistencia de 120 Ohms (a la salida) y una de 500 Ohms (a masa), y me pasa lo mismo, obtengo la tensión que quiero pero cuando conecto la carga me pasa lo mismo. Y no creo que los tres dispositivos consuman toda la corriente (los consumos los he puesto antes). En principio, teoricamente esta bien aunque no me salga en la práctica? Y otra cosa, la fuente de alimentación es una batería de coche, durante el arranque la tensión de la batería bajará, pero mientras no baje de 6´6V el circuito de alimentación continuara funcionando no?

Grácias, saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Santino dijo:
			
		

> He visto la hoja de características del LM317 de la marca ST y no he visto donde pone lo que dices (la resistencia tiene que ser como máximo de 220 Ohms).



Busca la hoja de datos de National Semiconductor, que es el creador de ese chip. Ahí sale (no dice exactamente que 220 sea el maximo, pero da la corriente mínima para que regule).



			
				Santino dijo:
			
		

> De todas maneras tambien lo he probado con una resistencia de 120 Ohms (a la salida) y una de 500 Ohms (a masa), y me pasa lo mismo, obtengo la tensión que quiero pero cuando conecto la carga me pasa lo mismo. Y no creo que los tres dispositivos consuman toda la corriente (los consumos los he puesto antes). En principio, teoricamente esta bien aunque no me salga en la práctica? Y otra cosa, la fuente de alimentación es una batería de coche, durante el arranque la tensión de la batería bajará, pero mientras no baje de 6´6V el circuito de alimentación continuara funcionando no?



Para que el LM317 funcione correctamente debe tener una tensión de entrada al menos 3 voltios mayor que la de salida. Si eso no se cumple, la tensión de salida va a acer a medida que caiga la de entrada. Todos los reguladores son iguales, necesitan esa diferencia entrada-salida para poder regular.

Saludos!


----------



## Santino

Hola ezavalla,

He estado probando el circuito con los valores de las resistencias que me dijiste, y me funciona correctamente, también tengo que decir que me atasque mucho porque en el datasheet de la marca ST (el que utilizo yo) habia una errata en la nomenclatura de las patillas, pero bueno ahora ya funciona correctamente. 

Saludos y grácias por todo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK. Me alegro que te anduviera bien.

Saludos!


----------



## Mario1979

Hola,
estoy intentando montar una fuente de alimentacion regulable. Para ello he decidido usar un LM317 que me proporcionara una salida de max. 1,5 A, lo cual me sobra para lo que quiero alimentar. 'Al mirar las especificaciones del LM317 no encontre, (o no supe interpretar por lo menos) la corriente maxima de entrada que resiste.

Es decir, si utilizo un Transformador que me da en el secundario, digamos 18V y 2A, soportara el LM317 dicha entrada?
Cual es la maxima entrada que aguanta el LM317?

Gracias


----------



## Mario1979

Hola,
estoy intentando montar una fuente de alimentacion regulable. Para ello he decidido usar un LM317 que me proporcionara una salida de max. 1,5 A, lo cual me sobra para lo que quiero alimentar. 'Al mirar las especificaciones del LM317 no encontre, (o no supe interpretar por lo menos) la corriente maxima de entrada que resiste.

Es decir, si utilizo un Transformador que me da en el secundario, digamos 18V y 2A, soportara el LM317 dicha entrada?
Cual es la maxima entrada que aguanta el LM317?

Gracias


----------



## berto198

hola Mario,este integrado soporta una tension de entrada maxima de 37v y una corriente maxima de 1,5A,con el transformador que dices te vale perfectamente,la corriente que circula por el LM317 y por el transformador,va a ser determinada por lo que alimentes,espero haberte aclarado algo tus dudas.


----------



## berto198

hola Mario,este integrado soporta una tension de entrada maxima de 37v y una corriente maxima de 1,5A,con el transformador que dices te vale perfectamente,la corriente que circula por el LM317 y por el transformador,va a ser determinada por lo que alimentes,espero haberte aclarado algo tus dudas.


----------



## Mario1979

Gracias por tu rapida respuesta Berto.
Tras un rato de pensar en lo que me has dicho creo haberlo entendido. En mi circuito:

Transformador --> Rectificador -> LM317 -> CARGA, la corriente que circule por el circuito depende de la carga que se desee alimentar. Asi, si la carga demanda 1A, sera 1A lo ue circule por el (LM317, transformador...) si la carga demanda 2A, pasaran solamente 1,5 porque esa es la limitacion impuesta por uno de los elementos (el LM317 en este caso).

Ahora bien, en esto hay algo que todavia no me queda muy claro. Si la intensidad depende de la carga en el circuito, y tuviesemos un circuito asi:



		Código:
	

                                               10A           1,5A
Transformador --> Rectificador -> CARGA-INTERMEDIA -> LM317 -> CARGA-FINAL 
                                                        |
                                                        | 8,5A
                                                        |
                                                    Rvariable
                                                        |
                                                       ---
                                                       --
                                                        -

no puede ser que la carga intermedia demande de la fuente (transformador) 10A por ejemplo y que al LM317 le entren 10A? En ese caso podria ser que se llegase a quemar. Es decir, el LM317 tendra una intensidad de ruptura ,supongo.


Gracias


----------



## Mario1979

Gracias por tu rapida respuesta Berto.
Tras un rato de pensar en lo que me has dicho creo haberlo entendido. En mi circuito:

Transformador --> Rectificador -> LM317 -> CARGA, la corriente que circule por el circuito depende de la carga que se desee alimentar. Asi, si la carga demanda 1A, sera 1A lo ue circule por el (LM317, transformador...) si la carga demanda 2A, pasaran solamente 1,5 porque esa es la limitacion impuesta por uno de los elementos (el LM317 en este caso).

Ahora bien, en esto hay algo que todavia no me queda muy claro. Si la intensidad depende de la carga en el circuito, y tuviesemos un circuito asi:



		Código:
	

                                               10A           1,5A
Transformador --> Rectificador -> CARGA-INTERMEDIA -> LM317 -> CARGA-FINAL 
                                                        |
                                                        | 8,5A
                                                        |
                                                    Rvariable
                                                        |
                                                       ---
                                                       --
                                                        -

no puede ser que la carga intermedia demande de la fuente (transformador) 10A por ejemplo y que al LM317 le entren 10A? En ese caso podria ser que se llegase a quemar. Es decir, el LM317 tendra una intensidad de ruptura ,supongo.


Gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Cuando tienes una fuente de voltaje, le pones una carga (por ejemplo un foco o bombillo) la corriente de carga esta en función de la potencia que consume el foco (suponiendo que el voltaje del foco es igual al de la fuente de voltaje). Pero cuando pones dos cargas en serie la corriente está en función de las dos cargas, Por ejemplo, tienes 12V y una carga de 12 ohmios, la corriente es de 1A, pero si la carga es de 12 ohmios en serie con 120 ohmios, la corriente ya no es 1A.
En resumen no va a suceder lo que tú supones.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Cuando tienes una fuente de voltaje, le pones una carga (por ejemplo un foco o bombillo) la corriente de carga esta en función de la potencia que consume el foco (suponiendo que el voltaje del foco es igual al de la fuente de voltaje). Pero cuando pones dos cargas en serie la corriente está en función de las dos cargas, Por ejemplo, tienes 12V y una carga de 12 ohmios, la corriente es de 1A, pero si la carga es de 12 ohmios en serie con 120 ohmios, la corriente ya no es 1A.
En resumen no va a suceder lo que tú supones.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Mario1979

Gracias por tu respuesta,

creo que ya me ha quedado suficientemente claro con sus respuestas. Ahora tengo otra duda sobre el valor de las resistencias que debo usar en el circuito LM317. Segun las especificaciones, se monta a la salida 220Ohm y una resistencia variable para poder controlar la tension de salida. El problema es que no dice que tipo de resistencias 1/2W, 1W.... como se puede calcular este parametro? o no se necesita?


----------



## Mario1979

Gracias por tu respuesta,

creo que ya me ha quedado suficientemente claro con sus respuestas. Ahora tengo otra duda sobre el valor de las resistencias que debo usar en el circuito LM317. Segun las especificaciones, se monta a la salida 220Ohm y una resistencia variable para poder controlar la tension de salida. El problema es que no dice que tipo de resistencias 1/2W, 1W.... como se puede calcular este parametro? o no se necesita?


----------



## berto198

hola Mario,mira por estas resistencias va circular una corriente muy baja,asi que con unas resistencias de 1/4W es suficiente.Pero si deseas calcular su potencia,primero calculas la corriente que circula por la R de 220 ,que seria Vref/220,osea 1,25/220,y luego aplicamos la formula de la potencia,P=V·I,en este circuito seria P=Vref·I(corriente en R de 220),queda asi P=1,25·(1,25/220)=0,0071W,asi que con 1/4w vas mas que sobrado,espero no haberlo complicado mucho,si tienes dudas pregunta,yo no se mucho ,peroen lo que pueda te ayudare.


----------



## berto198

hola Mario,mira por estas resistencias va circular una corriente muy baja,asi que con unas resistencias de 1/4W es suficiente.Pero si deseas calcular su potencia,primero calculas la corriente que circula por la R de 220 ,que seria Vref/220,osea 1,25/220,y luego aplicamos la formula de la potencia,P=V·I,en este circuito seria P=Vref·I(corriente en R de 220),queda asi P=1,25·(1,25/220)=0,0071W,asi que con 1/4w vas mas que sobrado,espero no haberlo complicado mucho,si tienes dudas pregunta,yo no se mucho ,peroen lo que pueda te ayudare.


----------



## Nilfred

Si tenes V(Volt) y tenes R(Ω) para hallar P(W) usas P=V²/R que es exactamente lo mismo que la última expresión sin los paréntesis:
P = 1,25v × 1,25v ÷ 220Ω = 0,0071W
Y para completar también P=I²×R


----------



## Nilfred

Si tenes V(Volt) y tenes R(Ω) para hallar P(W) usas P=V²/R que es exactamente lo mismo que la última expresión sin los paréntesis:
P = 1,25v × 1,25v ÷ 220Ω = 0,0071W
Y para completar también P=I²×R


----------



## Mario1979

Gracias por las respuesta.

Lo que no acabo de entender es si el Vref se usa para calcular R1 (segun las especificaciones) entonces para la resistencia R2variable  tendriamos (por ejemplo)

Vout = Vref (1+R2/R1)+IadjR2 = 1,25(1+6k/220)+10^-4 * 6K ~= 35V (salida que es posible)

entonces:

V(R2variable) = Vout - Vref(fijo) = 35 - 1,25 = 33,75V de caida de tension en el peor caso entre las bornas de la resistencia R2variable  => P ~ 6W

es posible? hay resistencias asi de gordas? donde esta el fallo de razonamiento?


----------



## Mario1979

Gracias por las respuesta.

Lo que no acabo de entender es si el Vref se usa para calcular R1 (segun las especificaciones) entonces para la resistencia R2variable  tendriamos (por ejemplo)

Vout = Vref (1+R2/R1)+IadjR2 = 1,25(1+6k/220)+10^-4 * 6K ~= 35V (salida que es posible)

entonces:

V(R2variable) = Vout - Vref(fijo) = 35 - 1,25 = 33,75V de caida de tension en el peor caso entre las bornas de la resistencia R2variable  => P ~ 6W

es posible? hay resistencias asi de gordas? donde esta el fallo de razonamiento?


----------



## berto198

Hola Mario de nuevo,no se como calculaste esa potencia,pero a mi me sale esto,segun la formula ,que pone el amigo Nilfred(mas  simple que lo que yo te dije,no se en que andava pensando),P=V²/R,en tu caso,P=V²(R2variable)/R2=33,75²/6000=0,189W.


----------



## berto198

Hola Mario de nuevo,no se como calculaste esa potencia,pero a mi me sale esto,segun la formula ,que pone el amigo Nilfred(mas  simple que lo que yo te dije,no se en que andava pensando),P=V²/R,en tu caso,P=V²(R2variable)/R2=33,75²/6000=0,189W.


----------



## Nilfred

Venias bien hasta el momento de hallar P que no se de donde lo sacaste.
Vout - Vref = 33.75v
R2 = 6000Ω
P = 33.75v × 33.75v / 6000Ω = 0.190W

EDITO: Sí, lo mismo que dijo *berto198*, no me di cuenta que ya te habían contestado.


----------



## Nilfred

Venias bien hasta el momento de hallar P que no se de donde lo sacaste.
Vout - Vref = 33.75v
R2 = 6000Ω
P = 33.75v × 33.75v / 6000Ω = 0.190W

EDITO: Sí, lo mismo que dijo *berto198*, no me di cuenta que ya te habían contestado.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Creo que no entiendes bien como funciona el LM317.
1ero- El LM 317 es un regulador de voltaje de 1.25V (típico), pero, también se puede usar como  un regulador de voltaje flotante.
2do-¿Cómo es eso de un regulado de voltaje flotante?
Ya que el LM317 tiene una corriente de ajuste muy baja (100 micro amperios en el peor de los casos), puede configurarse como una fuente de corriente contante (Icon) , colocando una resistencia entre los terminales Out (salida) y Adj(ajuste) (llamada Programm Current) ver figura 1
3ero- Si alimentas o haces fluir por una resistencia una corriente constate, en esta resistencia tendrás un voltaje constante también ver figura 2.
4to - Si ahora sumas el voltaje del regulador más el voltaje de la resistencia (que también es constante) obtienes un voltaje regulado ver figura 3
En conclusión por R2 siempre hay la misma corriente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Mario1979

Teneis razon, no se de donde me he sacado la potencia...

elaficionado, gracias por tu detallada explicacion del LM317. Aunque pensaba que mas o menos entendia como funcionaba el circuito, me ha quedado claro que no lo entendia en absoluto.

Bueno, ahora que  ya se calcular los valores de las piezas que necesito para mi fuente de alimentacion regulada, manos a la obra.
A ver lo que tardo en volver a tener dudas!

Gracias de nuevo por toda la ayuda. 

Mario


----------



## Mario1979

Teneis razon, no se de donde me he sacado la potencia...

elaficionado, gracias por tu detallada explicacion del LM317. Aunque pensaba que mas o menos entendia como funcionaba el circuito, me ha quedado claro que no lo entendia en absoluto.

Bueno, ahora que  ya se calcular los valores de las piezas que necesito para mi fuente de alimentacion regulada, manos a la obra.
A ver lo que tardo en volver a tener dudas!

Gracias de nuevo por toda la ayuda. 

Mario


----------



## fernandoae

La potencia que disipa el lm317 es: (tension de entrada - tension de salida)*corriente ... 
Entonces si queres 12V a la salida vas a tener (suponiendo el maximo de 37Vdc): 37.5W
En caso de ser 5V: 48W
Por lo tanto le tenes que colocar un buen disipador, uno de micro con cooler funciona perfecto.
Bueno era una aclaracion nomas, saludos


----------



## fernandoae

La potencia que disipa el lm317 es: (tension de entrada - tension de salida)*corriente ... 
Entonces si queres 12V a la salida vas a tener (suponiendo el maximo de 37Vdc): 37.5W
En caso de ser 5V: 48W
Por lo tanto le tenes que colocar un buen disipador, uno de micro con cooler funciona perfecto.
Bueno era una aclaracion nomas, saludos


----------



## Excatter

Un saludo para todos, antes que nada queria felicitar a los moderadores de este grandioso for. Dicho esto paso a mi duda, soy muy nuevo en todo el tema de la eletronica a pesar de estar en tercer año de ingeniera ya que no tengo un titulo de tecnico(fui a una escuela con salida humanistica) y en la facultad no nos dan mucha practica es todo mas teorico. El tema es el siguiente: con un amigo queriamos hacer una fuente, entre todas las que vimos la que mas nos llamo la atensión fue una que tenia salida regulada de desde -24 v a 24 . Nuestra duda es que nosotros tenemos un transformador que transformadorrma los 220 a 36 voltios eficaces y cuando la tension llega a su valor pico, en la entrada del regulador lm317 tenemos una tension superior a la que soporta este integrado, que solucion podemos darle, porque queremos aprovechar este transformador, y pensamos en poner una resistencia para bajar la tension pero seria perder potencia y ademas tendria qque ser una resistencia de demasiada potencia. O tal vez exista un integrado con la misma funcion que el lm317 y que se banque mas tension de entrada? desde ya muchas gracias y disculpen las molestias.[/img]


----------



## zaiz

¿Cómo te entrega los 36 v rms, en un solo devanado secundario o tiene un tap central?. 
Pues dices que la piensas hacer +/-.

Si puedes hacer un dibujo.


----------



## Nilfred

Lee bien el datasheet, ese integrado no tiene límite en la tensión de entrada.
¿Cuantas veces dijimos ya esto?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Por que demonios no usarán el buscador?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/utilizar-regulador-lm317-morir-intento-18764/

Además, existen los LM317HV y LM337HV que soportan una mayor tensión de entrada y que son útiles si se pretende exagerar en la diferencias tensión_de_entrada-tensión_de_salida.

Saludos!


----------



## algp

Es cierto que el LM317 no tiene limite en la tension de entrada, el limite esta en la diferencia de tension Vin - Vout.
Pero ante un cortocircuito accidental, Vout ≈  0V ==> Vin - Vout = Vin. Con lo que el regulador podria quedar destuido.

Como te indico ezavalla puedes usar el LM317HV, pero debes tomar en cuenta de que la corriente NO llegara a 1.5A cuando la tension de salida sea pequeña ( Mas detalles los puedes ver en el datasheet correspondiente ).

Logicamente el disipador de calor para el IC tendra que ser adecuado.

Por ultimo imagino que ya habras calculado que los condensadores de 1000uF tendrian que soportar una tension bastante mayor a 35V.

Personalmente no considero muy practico usar ese transformador ( a menos que quieras usar el disipador de calor del LM317 para calentar bocadillos    ), por lo menos no como solucion final. Mas recomendable me parece ahorrar un poco y comprar el adecuado.

Suerte.


----------



## lepre3

Quisiera saber que es lo que esta mal con mi diseño de fuente regulable con lm317 ya que al momento de conectar una carga de 2.6 ohms se me cae el voltaje de 20 hasta 2 volts. Además tambien necesito ponerle un diodo que me indique cuando se encuantra en corto la salida. Gracias.


----------



## lepre3

Quisiera saber que es lo que esta mal con mi diseño de fuente regulable con lm317 ya que al momento de conectar una carga de 2.6 ohms se me cae el voltaje de 20 hasta 2 volts. Además tambien necesito ponerle un diodo que me indique cuando se encuantra en corto la salida. Gracias.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Te refieres al circuito probado en un simulador o un circuito real.
En el simulador por un condensasor de 4700uF en la entrada, el LM317 da una corriente de 1.5A, y los diodos del rectifcador puente usa 1N4001, que es de 1A.

En los circuito reales generalmente ocurre que los teminales (pins) de regulador no están correctamente conectados, mira en la hoja de datos (Datasheet) y confirma que todo es conectado de acuerdo con la hoja de datos.
También debes tomar encuenta la potencia que consume el LM317, si consumo de potencia es mayor que el indicado en la hoja de datos el regulador se calentará y su circuito de protección térmica en tra en acción.

Como puedes ver, todo lo que te he dicho probablemente ya los sabes, pero, como no haz publicado un circuito real solo eso se puede decir.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Te refieres al circuito probado en un simulador o un circuito real.
En el simulador por un condensasor de 4700uF en la entrada, el LM317 da una corriente de 1.5A, y los diodos del rectifcador puente usa 1N4001, que es de 1A.

En los circuito reales generalmente ocurre que los teminales (pins) de regulador no están correctamente conectados, mira en la hoja de datos (Datasheet) y confirma que todo es conectado de acuerdo con la hoja de datos.
También debes tomar encuenta la potencia que consume el LM317, si consumo de potencia es mayor que el indicado en la hoja de datos el regulador se calentará y su circuito de protección térmica en tra en acción.

Como puedes ver, todo lo que te he dicho probablemente ya los sabes, pero, como no haz publicado un circuito real solo eso se puede decir.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nilfred

Pone en el dibujo donde conectaste la carga de 2,6Ω.


----------



## Nilfred

Pone en el dibujo donde conectaste la carga de 2,6Ω.


----------



## lepre3

Bueno estoy usando un transformador de 24 volts y 2 amperes. De hecho estoy usando resistencias de potencia por que las normales las quema y al momento de conectar esta al circuito se me cae el voltaje ademas de que el lm317 se empieza a calentar demasiado. El circuito me funciona muy bien, me varían muy bien los valores de salida de voltaje al mover el potenciometro. 

Creo que el problema es que no estoy considerando bien los valores de las potencias

Agradezco mucho su ayuda.


----------



## lepre3

Bueno estoy usando un transformador de 24 volts y 2 amperes. De hecho estoy usando resistencias de potencia por que las normales las quema y al momento de conectar esta al circuito se me cae el voltaje ademas de que el lm317 se empieza a calentar demasiado. El circuito me funciona muy bien, me varían muy bien los valores de salida de voltaje al mover el potenciometro. 

Creo que el problema es que no estoy considerando bien los valores de las potencias

Agradezco mucho su ayuda.


----------



## Excatter

Queria pedir disculpas, por tardar tanto en responder, tuve unos problemas personales pero ya esta todo solucionado y vuelvo con todo ahora.Primero querai agradecerles a todos los que me contestaron, gracias por su atensión a mi problema, con respecto a eso de mirar la datasheet del integrado explico que yo en esto soy muy nuevo y hay veces que esas hojas de datos me cuesta entender ciertas cosas por eso recurro a este foro. 
Por ultimo queria decir que opino igual que alqp, que me conviene hacer la fuente con el transformador adecuado de lo contrario tendria que cambiar mucho el diseño y yo todavia mucha maña no me doy.
Ahora una vez elegido el diseño, por donde empiezo?


----------



## Cientifico

Excatter,al transformador que tienes,seguramente el bobinado de los 36v está ultimo,o sea que tu puedes sacarles vueltas,midiendo el voltaje y paras cuando logres el que vos quieras.Hacelo,es seguro


----------



## Excatter

Muy buena sugerencia, la voy a probar antes de comprar el transformador de 24 v. Vos decis que le empieza a sacar vueltas al secundario hasta que vea en el mismo 24 v? Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## Cientifico

Excatter dijo:
			
		

> Muy buena sugerencia, la voy a probar antes de comprar el transformador de 24 v. Vos decis que le empieza a sacar vueltas al secundario hasta que vea en el mismo 24 v? Gracias por la respuesta.



Exactamente,si quieres mas detalles,no tienes mas que pedirlos.


----------



## Excatter

Bueno de nuevo cientifico te re agradezco loco. Perdona que te siga molestando pero soy muy nuevo en esto, tengo bastante teoria por estar en tercer año de ingeniera electronica pero 0 practica, cual seria el procedimiento que debo seguir? Tambien te hago una aclaracion, el transformador que tengo es de +-36 v con un tercer cable que supongo es la masa virtual, eso no influye?. Bueno eso es todo, me voy a seguir estudiando electronica I que rindo coloquio mañana y estoy hasta las manos, a full con los amplificador! De nuevo gracias por tu interés.


----------



## Excatter

Volviendo sobre el tema del transformador, al final consegui uno de +- 28 v. Me puede servir para este diseño? que modificaciones tendria que hacer?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira en estos temas tal vez te den una idea.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-1-2v-30v-5a-7a-maximo-16194/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/dudas-sobre-fuente-variable-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-9782/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Excatter

Gracias aficionado por tu respuesta, ahora me pondre a leeer los links que me pasaste y despues te comento como me fue. Gracias a todos de nuevo por la ayuda. Tengo que arrancar si o si esta fuente asi que me voy a poner las pilas.


----------



## Excatter

Aficionado estuve como 2 horas lellendo el segundo post y llegue a la pagina 6 nomas. Muy interesante el post ese, me re sirivio para enterarme bastantes cosas como por ejemplo que bastante gente tiene problemas con los pines de los ic. La verdad que todavia no encuentro una solcuion a mi problema que era si la fuente elegida por mi(publicada al principio de de este post) me va a funcionar con un transformador de +- 28v y en tal caso que modificaciones le tengo que hacer. Seguire lellendo pero ahora no puedo porque me tengo que ir. Quiero empezar ya con la fuente, estoy re ansioso!


----------



## Cacho

Excatter dijo:
			
		

> Quiero empezar ya con la fuente,* estoy re ansioso!*


No empieces entonces. Te vas a mandar un moco.
La ansiedad y elsoldador son una combinación que hace ¡Pum! en los capacitores y un hermoso Pfffffffffff en los integrados. Al fin tenés un lindo y pestilente humito.
Leé, masticá lo que leés, digerilo y depués arrancá. Vas a ver que no sólo anda de una, sino que vas a entender qué hace cada cosa que usaste y si algo falla, vas a saber qué es.

[quote="Excatter"...todavia no encuentro...si la fuente elegida por mi...me va a funcionar con un transformador de +- 28v...[/quote]
Agarrá el datasheet del LM317 y leé cuál es la máxima diferencia de tensión que soporta entre la entrada y la salida. Si estás dentro del rango, vas fenómeno.

Saludos


----------



## Excatter

Gracias cachito, ahora voy a seguir lellendo las otras paginas que me faltan. Lo del datasheet ya lo habia leido y se banca 40 v de tension diferencial, esta muy justo con mi transformador pero va a andar mi duda era si habia que cambiar algo del diseño original ya que el mismo esta diseñado con un transformador de +-24 y yo lo remplazo por uno de 28.
Gracias cachito


----------



## Cacho

Hola Excatter.

Primero, de nada; y segundo, no tengo presente el diseño de la fuente, pero si es la clásica con un LM317, no deberías cambiar nada.
Sólo tené cuidado con las tensiones máximas que soporten los condensadores (los electrolíticos principalemente), no los pases de voltaje que revientan.

Saludos


----------



## Excatter

cachito nuevamente te agradezco mucho, el diseño esta arriba al princiio del post pero creo que es como decis vos, solo tengo que cambiar los valores de la capacidad en cuanto a la tension que se bancan. Voy a seguir lellendo que todavia me queda mucho por aprender de los links que me dejo aficionado y cualquier duda la posteo cualquier cosa que necesites o necesiten pregunten la verdad que son muy solidarios en este foro. Espero poder ayudar como me ayudaron


----------



## Excatter

Bueno gente del foro, después de leer exhaustivamente me decidí a ensayar el circuito en la protoboard, agradezco mucho a toda la gente que me respondió las preguntas, antes de empezar tenia una duda, yo tengo que conectar el primario a la alimentación, para eso compre un cable que sirva de extensión y que se banque la potencia y además pienso comprar una ficha macho para conectarlo a la alimentación, cual es la mejor forma de unir todo esto?


----------



## SEBASTIAN_GRIMOLDI

hola compañeros del foro, tengo una duda, arme una fuente con lm317"T" la V de entrada es de 32 v y tengo que alimentar un motor de cc de 12v para variar su velocidad, vario la V de 2V a 7V, el circuito funciona perfecto, pero el LM317T calienta un monton? el motor solo consume 200ma y supuestamente el 317 se aguanta 1 Amp. por que calienta tano? es normal esta temperarura? que temperatura aguanta el 317T? bueno espero puedad dar respuesta a mis dudas. y si tienen algun circuito facil para esta aplicacion mejor. no quiero usar PWM y como el motor varia su velocidad  con la V use el 317T, pero no me da mucha fe la temperatura de trabajo.


----------



## SEBASTIAN_GRIMOLDI

hola compañeros del foro, tengo una duda, arme una fuente con lm317"T" la V de entrada es de 32 v y tengo que alimentar un motor de cc de 12v para variar su velocidad, vario la V de 2V a 7V, el circuito funciona perfecto, pero el LM317T calienta un monton? el motor solo consume 200ma y supuestamente el 317 se aguanta 1 Amp. por que calienta tano? es normal esta temperarura? que temperatura aguanta el 317T? bueno espero puedad dar respuesta a mis dudas. y si tienen algun circuito facil para esta aplicacion mejor. no quiero usar PWM y como el motor varia su velocidad  con la V use el 317T, pero no me da mucha fe la temperatura de trabajo.


----------



## crimson

Hola Sebastián, es común que cuando utilices una entrada de tensión elevada y una salida de tensión baja se exceda la capacidad de disipación del regulador. Yo le agregaría un transistor de potencia PNP (TIP36C por ejemplo) para ayudarlo a disipar el exceso de potencia. Te mando un circuito. Saludos C


----------



## crimson

Hola Sebastián, es común que cuando utilices una entrada de tensión elevada y una salida de tensión baja se exceda la capacidad de disipación del regulador. Yo le agregaría un transistor de potencia PNP (TIP36C por ejemplo) para ayudarlo a disipar el exceso de potencia. Te mando un circuito. Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo

Yo le colocaría un disipador mas grande, suponiendo que ya tenga uno.

Colocando un transistor "Extra" no soluciona el problema, ya que NO le falta capacidad de corriente sino poder de disipación (Disipador)


----------



## Fogonazo

Yo le colocaría un disipador mas grande, suponiendo que ya tenga uno.

Colocando un transistor "Extra" no soluciona el problema, ya que NO le falta capacidad de corriente sino poder de disipación (Disipador)


----------



## elektronische

Saludos, estoy montando una fuente regulada usando el LM317 y hasta ahora funciona bien, mi única duda es que cuando tengo 5V a la salida y le coloco una carga de 10 Ohms, el voltaje se cae a 4.93V , es esto normal? o hay algún problema de regulación?
porque con una carga de 30 Ohms en adelante no hay ninguna caida de voltaje, agradezco sus respuestas.


----------



## armandolopezmx

con cuanto voltaje lo alimentas???  debes alimentarlo por lo menos con 8 volts.

ademas una caida de .07 volts, es muy despreciable para los 500 mA que le estas demandando.


----------



## Fogonazo

Si miras en el datasheet del LM verás que tiene una cierta tolerancia de valores, y un cierto error según la carga.

El comportamiento de tu fuente es Normal


----------



## elektronische

armandolopezmx dijo:
			
		

> con cuanto voltaje lo alimentas???  debes alimentarlo por lo menos con 8 volts.
> 
> ademas una caida de .07 volts, es muy despreciable para los 500 mA que le estas demandando.



Exactamente, le estoy pidiendo 500mA, y los estoy alimentando con 10 volts.

En el datasheet dice:
Guaranteed max 0.3% load regulation, esto quiere decir que si tengo 5volts, máximo regula hasta 3.5 volts ?


----------



## Pablet

en el datasheet tammbien pone "Guaranteed 1% output voltage tolerance (LM317A)", eso con 5 voltios es que admite un error de 0.05 voltios. . .  ahora estas con 0.07 y de ahi no te ha subido. no creo que haya ningun problema ahi. . .


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El 0.3% de 5V es 0.015V, es decir, que el voltaje cae a 498.5, por lo que 4.93V que obtienes está está cerca del rango de 0.3%. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Pablet

Hola, estoy reciclando una vieja fuente atx para poder usarla como fuente de laboratorio. El problema de hacer esto es las elevadas corrientes que pueden suministrar estas fuentes, asi que he decidido ponerle como limitador de corriente un lm317, el caso es que antes de montarlo he decidido simularlo en isis y el problema que tengo es que aunque la intensidad no llegue a 1 amperio, la tension a la salida me baja 1 voltio mas o menos, estando todavia muy lejos del amperio, estoy hablando de 0.14A. no se que es lo que puede pasar o si luego cuando lo monte se solucionara. . . he utilizado uno de los circuitos que recomienda el fabricante. 
Un saludo


----------



## rastone1993

una pregunta, de parte de un novato...
para que sirven los limitadores de corriente?
si no es que la carga solo utiliza la Intensidad que requiera?


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Pablet dijo:
			
		

> Hola, estoy reciclando una vieja fuente atx para poder usarla como fuente de laboratorio. El problema de hacer esto es las elevadas corrientes que pueden suministrar estas fuentes, asi que he decidido ponerle como limitador de corriente un lm317, el caso es que antes de montarlo he decidido simularlo en isis y el problema que tengo es que aunque la intensidad no llegue a 1 amperio, la tension a la salida me baja 1 voltio mas o menos, estando todavia muy lejos del amperio, estoy hablando de 0.14A. no se que es lo que puede pasar o si luego cuando lo monte se solucionara. . . he utilizado uno de los circuitos que recomienda el fabricante.
> Un saludo



Fijate si podes subir el esquema que usaste. 

Si es por un tema de limitar la corriente en la carga, por cuestiones de seguridad, la solucion mas simple seria usar un fusible de 1A.


----------



## Pablet

si pongo un fusible tendre que estar cambiandolo, si puedo limitarla a que tan solo pase un amperio seria lo ideal. el circuito que utilizo es el que adjunto. es el que sale en el datasheet del fabricante.
rastone el tema de limitar la intensidad es que por ejemplo, si se produce un cortocircuito la intensidad subiria hasta quemar la fuente, de este modo se que la intensidad nunca va a sobrepasar 1A que la fuente so puede soportar perfectamente.
un saludo


----------



## ByAxel

Pero también sucede que al haber el corto circuito se puede alteral el LM317 y un efecto es que conduzca sin regulación quemando el LM317, quemando el circuito de prueba y a la vez afectando a la misma fuente.
Te puede ser ayuda buscar circuitos para proteger la fuente contra exceso de corriente y así alargar la vida del LM317.

Por decir una simple es esta:


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Pon tu el archivo del circuito que está isis en winzip o winrar y súbelo, y así poder ver  tu circuito en el similador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Lo que te tira el simulador es la posta, fijate que estas usando un regulador de corriente, con lo cual el funcionamiento es el siguiente:

El 317 basa su funcionamiento en garantizarte tener una caida de tension de 1,25v entre la salida y el ajuste, con lo cual en tu configuracion si uno desea una cierta corriente, simplemente debera fijar la resistencia entre ajuste y salida, y esos 1,25v es la caida de tension de 1v que mencionas.

Ej.:

Regulador de 10mA => Vout-Vadj=Voadj=1,25v

R1=Voadj/Ireg=1,25/10mA=125 ohms => R1=120ohms => Ireg=10,41mA

Entonces si analizas la malla incorporando tu fuente, vas a tener una cosa asi:

Vcc=Voadj+VRL => VRL=Vcc-Voadj

Por otro lado, *ese circuito no te sirve, ya que es una fuente de corriente, y vos necesitas un limitador de corriente*, que es distinto, uno impone corriente y el otro la limita, fijate en la hoja de datos del 317 que tenes un circuito limitador de corriente y regulador de tension que utiliza un transistor en el ajuste.

Ahora, estamos hablando de 1A, con lo cual es muy probable que ahi vas a tener una potencia disipada importante, lo cual implica disipadores.

*Editado:*

A mi, en su momento para mi fuente se me habia ocurrido una idea "muy" alternativa que resultaba interesante para limitar la corriente y no tener que usar los famosos huevos fritos 3055 con un disipador enorme, era usar reles, la idea era la siguiente:

- A la salida colocar una resistencia de shunt, de 0,47ohms.
- Con Iomax=1A a la salida => Vresistencia-shunt=Iomax*0,47ohms=0,47V
- Potencia de dicha resistencia P=0,47v*1A=0,47w => Resistencia de 1W
- Usando un operacional en modo diferencial que mida la diferencia de tension en bornes de dicha resistencia, al llegar a 0,47v que genere un pulso.
- Dicho pulso que vaya a una OR
- La salida de la OR a un F-F tipo T
- Salida del F-F al rele que deja abierta la malla de salida de la fuente.
- Mediante un led que indique el estado del F-F tipo T.
- Mediante un pulsador, permitir nuevamente la habilitacion de la fuente.
- Dicho pulsador estara conectado a la OR antes mencionada y mandara un nuevo pulso (una vez presionado dicho pulsador) al FF.
- El FF habilitara nuevamente la fuente.

Es un tanto extrambotico, pero como limitador no requiere de transistores importantes, la logica es simple, lo malo es que requiere de que el usuario presione el pulsador (no es automatico como los transistores).


----------



## rastone1993

Gracias Pablet! 
lo entendí a la perfección


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Ahi te subo en proteus el circuito que mencionaba. 

Uso:

- El circuito siempre esta habilitado mientras la corriente no sea igual o mayor a 1 A.
- Si el circuito quedo inhabilitado, un led rojo informa que la fuente esta protegida.
- Se presiona el pulsador para reestablecer el funcionamiento de la fuente (siempre con corriente <1A), y el led rojo se apaga y se enciende uno verde. 

El pulsador solo sirve para reanudar el funcionamiento de la fuente, en estado normal, no aporta nada si es presionado.

Circuito:

- Mediante la resistencia de shunt se mide una diferencia de tension.
- Usando un diferencial con ganancia 10 se obtiene dicha diferencia de tension.
- La diferencia de tension se la compara con una tension de referencia, Vregulacion (se puede usar un divisor resistivo con un pote, para limitar distintas corrientes)
- Mediante un transistor pasamos de Vcc a 5v.
- Luego ira a un biestable que habilitara o no el Rele normal abierto.

El 358 debera ir a Vcc maximo, siempre y cuando no supere la maxima tension del 358. Para la parte logica se necesita un regulador de 5v.

Lo bueno del circuito:

- No trabaja con grandes potencias => no requiere disipadores y transistores importantes.

Lo malo:

- Usar reles
- El tiempo de conmutacion de un rele es lento, la etapa anterior de la fuente se debera bancar un posible corto en ese lapso de conmutacion.


----------



## tiopepe123

Por que utilizar reles, mejor utilizar mosfets y un tiristor como "memoria".

Aunque siendo una conmutada yo utilizaria una resistencia shun como sensor.
El operacional mediria la corriente que excitaria un transistor  que atacaria al circuito regulador.
Yo intentaria jugar con la patilla on/off de la fuente y la alimentacion stanby para alimentar el circuito detector.


----------



## cosmefulanito04

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Por que utilizar reles, mejor utilizar mosfets y un tiristor como "memoria".
> 
> Aunque siendo una conmutada yo utilizaria una resistencia shun como sensor.
> El operacional mediria la corriente que excitaria un transistor  que atacaria al circuito regulador.
> Yo intentaria jugar con la patilla on/off de la fuente y la alimentacion stanby para alimentar el circuito detector.



Si, la alternativa podria ser usar un Mosfet/tiristor, aunque habria que ver el tipo de disipador, pero seguro que sera mucho mas chico que el de un 3055, igual 1A nos es nada para el Mosfet y menos para el tiristor.

*Editado:*

Esta viendo cuanto se banca el irf510 que es el mas basico, los datos que tira son:

RDs(on)=0,54ohms
Tj=175ºC (realmente alto)
Resistencia termica juntura - ambiente= 62ºC/W

Suponiendo que trabajamos a Tamb=50ºC, la potencia maxima sin disipador sera:

Pd=(Tj-Tamb)/Rtermica=2W

En principio el mosfet se banca 2W sin necesidad de usar un disipador a Tamb=50ºC, entonces la corriente maxima en conduccion podra ser:

Pd=Imax^2*RDs(on) => Imax=(Pd/RDs(on))^(1/2)=1,92A


----------



## scorpion22F

Amigos quisiera que me despejaran algunas dudas importantes ,... que ya me estoy volviendo loco ..... Diseñe una fuente de tension variable (esquema 1) de 1.2v a 13v ..... 4A ... con un trafo de dicroica 12.25 V(en vació) 50w (4.1A).........
El gran problema que encuentro es que se me cae la tensión cuando le coloco carga , supongamos un foco de 50w ..... se me cae el voltaje de la fuente en 5.3v y pasan 3.2A....
estoy usando un transistor (tip41) para que este se encargue de pasar la corriente......
Si conecto el foco en directo luego del rectificador y capacistores me da 8.9v 4A ...
Quería saber si se puede mejorar esta ineficiencia o si de por si estas perdidas son normales y no se pueden mejorar sin cambiar el transformador.......... ?¿?
*  .... A en el esquema no figura el puente rectificador y los capacistores que son unos 10400uF
esto da unos 16V.........aproximadamente ...........


gracias desde ya .........


----------



## Nilfred

¿Como es el puente rectificador? ¿Usaste Schottky?
¿Como es la fuente? Si es electrónica con 100 nF o menos es suficiente.
8.9 V - 3 V = 5,9 V (Ver datasheet del LM317 para saber porque -3 V)
Dale una vuelta mas de cable al transformador, es fácil.
Esto lo muevo al hilo de fuente de dicroicas cuando lo encuentre.


----------



## scorpion22F

Jajaja ........Nilfred  ...  gracias por la pronta intervención jejee ........Se que el LM317 hace caer 3v mínimo....... pero quiero saber si hay alguna forma de poder salvar esa caída ......
El puente es simple es un diodo 3A + 3A (en paralelo) x4   ,no es schottky .....
La fuente es fuente de alimentación lineal 
En cuanto a darle mas vueltas al secundario y a si aumento el voltaje no tengo inconvenientes ...pero igualmente se me caerá el voltaje al colocarle carga.......... es decir si lo llevo a 15v ..rectificado tendria 18v ....pero al colocarle carga seguro se me cae a 7.5v ..........tengo que tener un trafo de 28v maso menos 50w para poder tener consumo estable 4A a 12v ?...........a eso lo veo ineficiente ...!!!!

Es decir .... no hay forma de diseñar una fuente regulable al limite con mínimas perdidas .....
Si quiero mas eficiencia tengo que descartar las fuentes lineales y emigrar a conmutadas ?¿


----------



## Nilfred

scorpion22F dijo:


> Si quiero mas eficiencia tengo que descartar las fuentes lineales y emigrar a conmutadas ?¿


Si, y no a cualquier conmutada, necesitas una "dual switch" flyback en tu caso.
Pero la fuente electrónica para dicroicas te salva, me gusta ponerle un step-up a la salida (LM2577) para que el consumo sea continuo y no se apague. Eso y mas lo ves en el hilo de fuentes de dicroicas.


----------



## Black Tiger1954

> Si conecto el foco en directo luego del rectificador y capacistores me da 8.9v 4A ...


 Si ponés la lámpara directamente al transformador, cuanta tensión hay en el secundario en AC?


----------



## scorpion22F

Nilfred ...voy a ver lo de step-up ......... 

Black Tiger ... esto es lo que obtengo conectando directamente al secundario 4.26A ......8.6V (el trafo no aguanta lo que supuesta mente debería aguantar) ya que si no entiendo mal , el trafo dise 12v 50w
debería a 12v aguantar 4.1A ....!!! sin caida de voltaje ......

gracias de ante mano amigos ................


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Por eso te pregunté scorpion22F, me lo imaginaba. Más allá del problema o no....... del regulador, primero tenés que solucionar el problema del trafo, al menos uno que al medirlo con la lámpara, te dé los 12 volts en AC.


----------



## carlosenati

hola amigo creo saber el porque de tu problema si mas no me equivoco el lm 317 solo regula aprox de 1.2 a 37 voltios,pero solo maneja una carga de 1 amperio y tu estas utilizando un trafo que es de 4 amperios si es ese el problema te recomendaria que lo cambies por un lm 338 que es un regulador de 5 amperios lo unico que tendrias que cambiar en tu fuente seria eso por que su configuracion es la misma


----------



## scorpion22F

Black-tiger .... probe remplazando la parte del transformador y rectificación corriente de la fuente original (f1) ...por una fuente que entrega 12.56v (f2)..........al circuito de regulación de (f1) ..........
con esto obtuve en la salida 11.54v   ..al colocarle la carga (foco 55w) baja a 6.6v - 3.62A ..........
A hora bien probando directamente la carga de 55w con la fuente (f2) .. solo se cae el voltaje a 10.56v - 4.68A ............................
Sabiendo esto .... el circuito de regulación es poco eficiente ..... lo que no se es que si esta in eficiencia es normal en las fuentes lineales y si ay alguna forma de mejorar su eficiencia ........... !!!

Hola carlos ..estoy usando el lm317 ...con transistor de paso ,para que este se encargue de los amper.... talvez ,hay tenga el problema ..... en que este mal ubicado el transistor o los valores de resistencias no sean apropiadas ........... fijate que al principio adjunte el circuito ...........!!! Gracias igualmente .........


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Intentando separar la paja del trigo........
Si la tensión que entrega el circuito compuesto por transformador + rectificador + filtro entrega 12 volt, es evidente que no vas a poder regular 12 volts. Sea el que sea el circuito regulador tiene una caída de tensión (salvo el shunt). Si vos querés regular 12 volts a la salida con una regulación lineal, vas a tener que tener una diferencia de tensión de al menos (y en los mejores casos) 1 o 2 volts de diferencia, luego de eso, la tensión cae estrepitosamente. Si sin regulación cae a 10.56 volts, estás fuera de cualquier rango de regulación. La fuente sin regulación debería al menos entregar 13 o 14 volts en el mejor de los casos. La regulación lieneal no aumenta el voltaje, 





> siempre


 lo disminuye.


----------



## scorpion22F

te entiendo y comprendo lo que intentas explicarme amigo tiger, pero el pto. en cuestion que intento poder entender o resolver es porque la diferencia tan alevosa de caída de tensión cuando uso el regulador lm317 con el transistor Tip41c.......... al probar la etapa de regulación con la fuente 2 .. no buscaba nunca tener 12v de salida   ..... sino ver porque había tanta diferencia al conectarla directa  esta con la carga y compararla con la obtenida por medio tip41 y lm317 ..que cae la mitad de tension 6.6v ......... 

A eso va mi duda ..... si es normal tanta caída y si no se puede mejorar ....... talvez estoy queriendo sacar algo de lo que no existe .........


----------



## Black Tiger1954

A mi entender es normal, está cayendo quizás 5 volts, pero ya estando fuera del rango de regulación, no me llamaría la atención para nada.
Usando el multisim, podes simular más o menos la condición real de trabajo usando un transformador y poniéndole en serie a la salida una resistencia para que con la carga que representa la lámpara, la tensión baje a 10.56 volts.


----------



## fernandob

hola, disculpen que me meta, estuve leyendo por que justo hice algo pero mas simple.

pero veo en el esquema que no hay ningun capacitor de mas de 47 uF.
que filtrado estan haciendo ??
si vienen de un trafo de 12vca y encima cargan el lado de cc al mango .



Nilfred dijo:


> ¿l.
> Esto lo muevo al hilo de fuente de dicroicas cuando lo encuentre.


 
no encontre ese hilo, y en fuentes no hay tantos ...


----------



## Fogonazo

fernandob dijo:


> .....no encontre ese hilo, y en fuentes no hay tantos ...


¿ Será este ?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/modificacion-fuente-dicroicas-9200/
O este otro
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/transformador-dicro-13812/


----------



## fernandob

gracias fogonazo, pero estos hablan de switching totalmente.
el esquema de aca es una serie....
ya nadie las quiere a las serie


----------



## Nilfred

Claro, en principio no sabía que tipo de fuente era, ahora que veo de que se trata ni me meto.


----------



## Fogonazo

fernandob dijo:


> gracias fogonazo, pero estos hablan de switching totalmente.
> el esquema de aca es una serie....
> ya nadie las quiere a las serie


Eso me pasa por NO leer todo el post, pero esta ves si es la última, prometo solemnemente: _"No volver a hacerlo, hasta que lo haga de nuevo"_


----------



## fernandob

Nilfred dijo:


> Claro, en principio no sabía que tipo de fuente era, ahora que veo de que se trata ni me meto.


 
y por que no ?? 
ya nadie le da bola a una fuente serie ??
son comunes, para cosas sencillas.
y hay varias cosillas que no veo .

vas a tener que cambiar tu avatar por el de la ardilla, la veo seguido


----------



## carlosenati

bueno si tu trafo te da 4 amp y es de 12v puede ser que el foco que le estés poniendo sea de mas potencia y no la que realmente dice, siempre existe la posibilidad en lo que respecta a tu fuente te recomendaría que uses de todos modos el lm 338 ya que si quieres con esto puedes evitar el uso de transistores que en mi experiencia con algunas fuentes siempre se chupan un par de voltios con la carga.
por otro lado puedes conectar un pequeño tafo de un amp en paralelo para sumar amperaje de repente así ya no se chupe el voltaje ya que el vateaje de-repente no es el que indica


----------



## Nilfred

fernandob dijo:


> 1) y por que no ??
> 2) ya nadie le da bola a una fuente serie ??
> 3) vas a tener que cambiar tu avatar por el de la ardilla, la veo seguido


1) Es como en el truco: no tengo una ni para mentir.
2) Este debe ser el primer hilo. Todo tuyo.
3) ¡NA! Con este puedo masticar y escupir entre otras habilidades útiles. La ardilla la pongo cuando elimino mi suscripción al tema.


----------



## jreyes

http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM117.pdf

En la página 19 aparece una versión "switching" para el lm 317. 

Lo encontré acá: http://datasheetoo.com/power-ic/swi...or-circuit-diagram-using-lm317.html#more-1390


Adiosín...!


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Acá te dejo un esquema de un regulador de baja caída (no tiene protección contra cortocircuitos). Desde los 12.6 volts regula 12 a la salida.


----------



## scorpion22F

carlosenati ..... el trafo no puede ser ya que cuando probé la parte de regulación con una fuente de 12v esta tiene un trafo de 25A ........... ....el problema debe de estar en la parte de regulación y la idea era usar transistores para que dejen pasar la corriente .... >4A ... 
jreyes vi lo de switching ......... voy a probar de ese modo ...........Aparentemente son mas estables .....

Black tiger gracias por el esquema ............. voy a probarlo en cuanto pueda ..........y te comento...

Gracias amigos ..................!!!


----------



## carlosenati

repito para mi son tus componentes si tengo una fuente de 4amp jamas le pondria un317 para ello tendria que limitarle la corriente opuede ser que tus diodos sean de menos de4mp por eso si la carga te exige mas por mas que tengas un buen trafo esta se va chupar, generalmente los componentes de regulacion tienen que ser  un amperaje mayor al del trafo


----------



## scorpion22F

carlos si es mas fasil y conveniente poner un regulador mas grande (hasta que punto?)...... si digamos que tengo que hacer la misma fuente pero con mayor amperaje supongamos unos 25A .........no he encontrado reguladores como el lm317 o el de 5A que me pasaste ,que directamente se banquen tanta corriente ... podria poner varios en paralelo .. pero no tiene sentido (el precio de los componentes se encarece)si podemos hacer uso de los transistores ...... tan solo uno de ellos es capas de manipular 25A y mas ...........el tema que queria llegar a entender y comprender es ...cuanto podemos llegar a reducir las perdidas usando dichos componentes ,....

Paso a contarles que en el esquema original se murio el 2c2905 ............ talvez por la resistencia de 100 ohm que intercambie por la de 5k que decia el esquema de la hoja de datos del texas ...........
Le baje la resistencia porque me entregaba menos corriente y caía mas voltaje  usando la de 5k .....
A hora tengo puenteado del 2c2905 (PNP)el emisor con colector .................
Y me anda mejor entrega 3.7A y solo cae a 7.78v

El lm317 trabajando de modo switching como aparece en la hoja de datos parece buena opción..... 
El esquema que me paso tiger ..... voy a probarlo ..............pero creo que no es regulable el voltaje sino fijo usando un zener ......... pero talvez tenga mucho menos perdidas....que usando un 78xx como regulador fijo...........

Un abrazo y feliz fin de semana amigos...........


----------



## smm

la R1 de 10k que funcion tiene??


----------



## Fogonazo

smm dijo:
			
		

> la R1 de 10k que funcion tiene??



Ver el archivo adjunto 18525​
Descargar el electrolítico al apagar la fuente, si NO se coloca no hay problema.
C1 es de un valor demasiado bajo, sería mejor de 2200uF o incluso 4700uF


----------



## spyros

Hola arme esta fuente de poder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 y funcionaba perfectamente hasta que de pronto me dejo de funcionar aun no se porque ya intentente de todo lo que se soy principiante en esto de la electronica. 
El error esta en la parte de la fuente variable la resistencia que deberia dar 3 volts. da casi .90v la de 9v me da como 1.3v o algo asi. Y la variable del potenciometro si da pero va cambiando constantemente por ejemplo quiero 13v me los da pero deciende y sube. +

Quisera saber porque ocurre creo que alomejor es el lm317 el que esta haciendo que pase esto alo mejor se quemo o se sobrecalento no se bien


----------



## spyros

Bueno pues la pude componer..dejare la respuesta por si alguien mas le pasa (que no creo) el error fue muy tonto fue que no estaba bien el puente de la pata ADJ y el Vout ahi era el problema faltaba un poco de soldadura por eso hay que revisar bien las pistas..jaja!

Ya tema cerrado!


----------



## Johnatan

Mira bien como tienes conectado el potenciometro y mira bien si no esta quemado


----------



## André

Este circuito dbería entregar 25V y como máximo 1A...... el problema es que mido con el tester y efectivamente entrega hasta 26 v y cdo mido la corriente me marca 0.00.....el LM317 nisuiquiera  calienta, y la resistencia de 240 tampoco, pero lo peor es que conecto un foco y este enciende sin problemas y hasta se puede regular la intensidad.....no entiendo que es lo q esta pasando


----------



## dantonio

Decididamente cometes un error en la medición de la tensión en su salida, si 
enciende el foco y puedes modificar su intensidad.
Mide directamente sobre los extremos del foco cuando este permanece encendido, 
sí  ó sí debes registrar en el voltímetro una lectura acorde a la tensión de trabajo 
de ese foco y al nivel de brillo alcanzado.


----------



## Mandrake

André dijo:


> . . . el LM317 nisuiquiera  calienta, y la resistencia de 240 tampoco . . .



Mejor busque en el foro o en google, un tutorial de manejo y prueba de fuentes de voltaje.


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Lo que publicaste es un circuito impreso, no "el" circuito. Sería mucho más fácil si aportaras el esquema, ya que seguir el impreso, para deducir el esquema que es con lo que se analiza, no creo que haya muchos dispuestos a hacerlo.


----------



## Fogonazo

André dijo:


> Este circuito dbería entregar 25V y como máximo 1A...... el problema es que mido con el tester y efectivamente entrega hasta 26 v y cdo mido la corriente me marca 0.00.....el LM317 nisuiquiera  calienta, y la resistencia de 240 tampoco, pero lo peor es que conecto un foco y este enciende sin problemas y hasta se puede regular la intensidad.....no entiendo que es lo q esta pasando



No será que estas midiendo en forma errónea la corriente.


----------



## zopilote

La posicion  de los pines en la placa impresa  esta erronea, mira el datashet del regulador y lo entenderas, la disposicion de pines del pcb es del LM78XX y dederia tener  ajuste(1) voltaje de salida (2) y voltaje de entrada (3).
Ahora para correguirlo tendras que cablear al LM317T.


----------



## André

Zopilote es verdad la posicion de los pines es erronea y cdo descubri eso y lo corregi fue que el foco encendió, por eso es q no entiendo pq no marca en el tester la corriente y si marca el voltaje, además el lm317 deberia calentar tampoco le puse un disipador muy grande, entonces con mas razon deberia calentar muchisimo
Aca publico el esquema
GRacias a todos


----------



## dantonio

No se como tu pretendes medir el consumo, pero la única forma de hacerlo 
es intercalando el amperímetro en serie con la carga, respetando la polaridad 
cuando como en este caso, se trata de una tensión continua.  



André dijo:


> Zopilote es verdad la posicion de los pines es erronea y cdo descubri eso y lo corregi fue que el foco encendió, por eso es q no entiendo pq no marca en el tester la corriente y si marca el voltaje, además el lm317 deberia calentar tampoco le puse un disipador muy grande, entonces con mas razon deberia calentar muchisimo
> Aca publico el esquema
> GRacias a todos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.



elaficionado dijo:


> Tal vez esto te puede servir:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 8787


 
Creo que debes ver esta conexión.

Como dijo Fogonazo, tal vez estas usando Vac en lugar de Vdc.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob

si prende la luz hay consumo.
seguramente no estas midiendo bien la corriente.
no es lo mismo una lampara dicroica que una lamparita de arbol de navidad.

*por eso siempre hay que poner los datos , todos y claros.*

ahora por otro lado, todos estamso encantados con loq ue te pasa, todo el mundo se queja de que lso semiconductores calientan y el tuyo no.........asi qu por favor pon, pon todo y en detalle.
a ver si nos regalas una sorpresa.
no estaras usando uno de estos disipadores, no


----------



## Tacatomon

Con este ventiladorcito, seguro no calentará más

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Electric_GE90


----------



## sornyacolores

Disipador de calor. Asi de sencillo


----------



## pipa09

André dijo:


> Este circuito dbería entregar 25V y como máximo 1A...... el problema es que mido con el tester y efectivamente entrega hasta 26 v y* cdo mido la corriente me marca 0.00.....*el LM317 nisuiquiera  calienta, y la resistencia de 240 tampoco, pero lo peor es que conecto un foco y este enciende sin problemas y hasta se puede regular la intensidad.....no entiendo que es lo q esta pasando



Nos comentarias como hiciste para medir la corriente y en que escala?


----------



## fernandob

yo me conformo con saber que foco conecto.


----------



## pipa09

fernandob dijo:


> yo me conformo con saber que foco conecto.



Cierto, porque para no tomar temperatura el consumo debe ser minimo.


----------



## André

el foco es un foco comun de 12v, la corriente la medi en todos los rangos de DCmA, el Lm317 tenia un falso contacto por eso no calentaba..........pero de todos modos no consigo medir la corriente


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Ese foco común, de cuanta potencia es?
5 Watts, 12, etc?


----------



## pipa09

André dijo:


> el foco es un foco comun de 12v, la corriente la medi en todos los rangos de DCmA, el Lm317 tenia un falso contacto por eso no calentaba..........pero de todos modos no consigo medir la corriente




Me sigue pareciendo extraño, donde era el falso contacto?


----------



## jotape

Hola buenas tardes, soy nuevo en el foro y tenia 1 consulta.
yo hace meses arme una fuente muy sencilla con 317 un par de resistencias 2 capacitores exesivamente grandes y un pote para variar de 0 a 24. no se porque, pero el circuito llega a 0v osea, no toma la referencia y al mango pisa los 22 v. lo estoy alimentando con una fuente switching de 24 v con 2,5A max. ahora mi problema real no es que mi fuente no tome la referencia sino q al conectar una carga, en este caso es 1 tablero, la tension cae abruptamente. acoto por si las dudas que el tablero por una parte le llegan 24 v fijos para la parte de alimentacion basica, y de esos mismos 24 me tomo yo para alimentar los circuitos de regulacion que arme yo... sin conectar el tablero los reguladores funcionan de maravilla, el problema es al conectar la carga que los reguladores quedan fijos, los 2 de 24 kedan en 5v y pico y el de 12 v queda en 2v y monedas.
Si alguien tiene una posible solucion o una explicacion para el problema seria de gran ayuda ya que no puedo realizar las reparaciones como desearia y a veces hay q dejar cosas a la suerte.
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Los circuitos con el LM317 funcionan bien, es decir, desde 1.25V a Vmáx (que puede ser hasta 33V).

Generalmente los circutos con LM317 no trabajan bien cuando no están bien conectados.
Mira la hoja de datos de LM317 y verifica el orden de los terminales o patas del regulador, para ver si está bien conectados en el circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pandacba

jotape dijo:
			
		

> Hola buenas tardes, soy nuevo en el foro y tenia 1 consulta.
> yo hace meses arme una fuente muy sencilla con 317 un par de resistencias 2 capacitores exesivamente grandes y un pote para variar de 0 a 24. no se porque, pero el circuito llega a 0v osea, no toma la referencia y al mango pisa los 22 v. lo estoy alimentando con una fuente switching de 24 v con 2,5A max. ahora mi problema real no es que mi fuente no tome la referencia sino q al conectar una carga, en este caso es 1 tablero, la tension cae abruptamente. acoto por si las dudas que el tablero por una parte le llegan 24 v fijos para la parte de alimentacion basica, y de esos mismos 24 me tomo yo para alimentar los circuitos de regulacion que arme yo... sin conectar el tablero los reguladores funcionan de maravilla, el problema es al conectar la carga que los reguladores quedan fijos, los 2 de 24 kedan en 5v y pico y el de 12 v queda en 2v y monedas.
> Si alguien tiene una posible solucion o una explicacion para el problema seria de gran ayuda ya que no puedo realizar las reparaciones como desearia y a veces hay q dejar cosas a la suerte.
> desde ya muchas gracias


Podrias poner un esquema de lo que has echo para un mejor analisis? con sus valores por favor


----------



## allennet

Debe ser un problema de exceso de corriente o esta en sus limites 1.3A aprox o tu carga consume mas de 2.5A
-si esta en su limites ponle disipador y llega a 1.5A
-si sobrepasa entonces amplifica la coriente con un transistor 2N3055 la base a la salida del lm317 el emisor seria la salida


----------



## pandacba

La forma correcta no es con un trnasistor nPn, ya que si tomas la salida ya el 317 no recibira exactamente lo que pasa en la salida, la forma correcta es con un PnP, una R a la enatrada del reguldor, alli se conecta la base y el colector a la salida del 317, el emisor ira hacia la salida de los diodos, fijate en el datasheet


----------



## Paulo17

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> Los circuitos con el LM317 funcionan bien, es decir, desde 1.25V a Vmáx (que puede ser hasta 33V).
> 
> Generalmente los circutos con LM317 no trabajan bien cuando no están bien conectados.
> Mira la hoja de datos de LM317 y verifica el orden de los terminales o patas del regulador, para ver si está bien conectados en el circuito.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Gracias!!!! a mi me paso y es que me olvide en el diseño de revisar los pines del chip  soy nuevo en esto por eso este horror de diseño jajaaj

Estare haciendo el pcb otra vez


----------



## pandacba

No cabe decir que "generalmente los circuitos con LM317 no trabajan bien cuando no estan bien conectados" 

Como puede un CI mal conectado trabajar bien?


----------



## xavi28

retomando la idea original del tema? como es como puedo porteger mi fuente debido a la carga, y no es con los diodos, ya que esos solo protegn el regulador de descargas de los capacitores.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El LM317 tiene protección interna contra corto circuito.

Pero hay personas que instalan un circuito indicador de cortocircuito, ya sea, por medio visual (del encendido de un LED), un medio auditivo (activando un buzzer) o ambos indicadores.

Una forma sencilla es poner una resistencia Rs entre el condensador de filtro (o +Vcc) y el terminal de entrada (Vin). Cuando la corriente carga supera 1.5A, produce una caida de voltaje en Rs de 0.7V.
Se conecta la base-emisor de transistor PNP con Rs y un LED y su resistencia limitadora entre el colector y tierra. El voltaje de 0.7V satura el transistor y se enciende el LED, indicando el cortocircuito.

Pero si deseas puedes poner un circuito limitado de corriente cuando hay un cortocircuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## xavi28

pero lo del buzzer y el indicador no hace mas que indicar cierto?, se puede poner fusible a la salida tambien funciona de la misma forma?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Como te dije, el LM317 tiene protección interna contra corto circuito.
Puedes poner un fusible de 2A en la salida.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## xavi28

ok muchas gracias, de echo ando haciendo una con el lm350k pero ya investigue tambien tiene proteccion corta circuitos ...de casualidad no sabes si el los de la series 78XX tiene la misma proteccion?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Sí tienen protección interna contra corto circuito.
Verifícalo en la hoja de datos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Monkey

Estoy armando la siguiente fuente de los proyectos CEKIT (ver imagen), pero desgraciadamente por ningún lado consigo el componente regulador lm317 solo pude conseguir un lm317k se que es equivalente pero realmente no se como hacer la conexión de este encapsulado agradecería ayuda sobre como hacer la conexión y como montarle un disipador y que tipo de disipador necesito además tengo un problema de que no se como conectar un transformador que en su secundario entrega 12-0-12 para que se sume en un equivalente a 24V; agradecería la ayuda que me pudieran brindar.

Se me olvido decir que el encapsulado en que viene el lm317k es del tipo TO-3 por eso mi incoveniente nunca he conectado un encapsulado asi.


----------



## Fogonazo

Para la conexión: Busca en el *datasheet del LM317* la disposición de los terminales en uno y otro encapsulado.

Tu transformador tiene en su secundario 3 cables, seguramente 2 de un color y el otro de distinto color, debes emplear los 2 cables de igual color y el otro queda libre.


----------



## Monkey

Muchísimas gracias me sacaste de la duda del transformador ya lo había pensado pero no me encontraba muy seguro pero con respecto al encapsulado si busque el diagrama de conexión pero no me queda muy claro porque especifica que uno de los pines es el mismo encapsulado entonces no se si debería soldar un cable al encapsulado o en dado caso soldar un cable al disipador que deseo colocar?


----------



## Fogonazo

Monkey dijo:
			
		

> Muchísimas gracias me sacaste de la duda del transformador ya lo había pensado pero no me encontraba muy seguro pero con respecto al encapsulado si busque el diagrama de conexión pero no me queda muy claro porque especifica que uno de los pines es el mismo encapsulado entonces no se si debería soldar un cable al encapsulado o en dado caso soldar un cable al disipador que deseo colocar?




Se emplea una de las "orejas" del encapsulado como contacto a través del tornillo que la fija al disipador.
Todo debe quedar aislado del disipador con niples plásticos y mica aislante.

Soldar directo la cápsula es muy mala idea.

Ver el archivo adjunto 38604​


----------



## Monkey

Gracias Fogonazo ahora si resolviste mi duda totalmente es que de verdad desconocia la conexión de dicho encapsulado cuando este terminada montare fotos de su construcción totalmente


----------



## osita18

Hola, soy nueva en esto. Bueno hice mi diseño en el multisim cuando le doy play el led verde prende, cosa que esta bien pero cuando pongo el multimetro a la salida para ver si hay voltaje de 1.25 se produce un error. Ayudenme quiza algo este mal o pueda mejorarlo. Mi transformador es de 220/15VDC. Y es de 2A. (real) quiero limitarlo a 1A, que el led rojo avise cuando se acerque a ese valor. MI ARCHIVO SE ENCUENTRA MAS ABAJO.

GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO.


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ No te parece que habría que *"Rectificar"* la salida del transformador ?


----------



## osita18

me puedes ayudar soy nueva en el multisim y aun nose manejarlo muy bien. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

Intercala entre la salida del transformador y C1 un puente de Graetz


----------



## osita18

disculpa ahora que me di cuenta mande otro archivo, ahorita mando el verdadero.

Creo que con el potenciometro a 0, entre la resistencia y el potenciometro deberia haber 1.25V, pero hay como 7.5V o nose que podria estar mal.



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ No te parece que habría que *"Rectificar"* la salida del transformador ?



Porfavor dime porque no regula o como hago un corto o cobrecorriente para prender el led rojo. GRACIAS


----------



## Fogonazo

El transformador esta mal conectado, el Tap central *NO* va a GND con esa configuración de diodos.
Tampoco se conecta a GND la tensión de red


----------



## osita18

Disculpa el voltaje de salida con el potenciometro a 0K me sale 18V no entiendo no deberia ser 1.25V :S


----------



## Fogonazo

Esta es la forma.
Si te aparece el exiliar de errores, dejalo que resuelva las condiciones de simulación.


----------



## osita18

MUCHAS GRACIAS! 

mi ultima duda es que me marca 1.25V con el potenciometro al 100% y 18V con el potenciometro en 0% esta bien asi o deberia ser al reves. Muchas gracias es mi unica duda


----------



## Fogonazo

osita18 dijo:
			
		

> MUCHAS GRACIAS!
> 
> mi ultima duda es que me marca 1.25V con el potenciometro al 100% y 18V con el potenciometro en 0% esta bien asi o deberia ser al reves. Muchas gracias es mi unica duda



Eso depende de como este conectado el potenciómetro en la simulación, el resultado es el correcto.


----------



## osita18

Ahora tengo un problema. Cuando le pongo menos resistencia no me limita la corriente y llega a mas 2A de salida :S

Ahora tengo un problema. Cuando le pongo menos resistencia no me limita la corriente y llega a mas 2A de salida :S


----------



## santibiole

Hola chicos, cómo están?. Este es mi primer tema, disculpen si por ahí le erro en algo o me hecho algún otro moco. En fin, el tema por el cual abro este nuevo tema es porque estoy construyendo una fuente de alimentación para rendir el final de electrónica-física de la universidad. Para empezar me puse a buscar ejemplos de otros que ya hayan hecho, encontré varios y a partir de esos mismos fui armando mi circuito en proteus. Una vez que finalicé con esto, lo simulé y anduvo perfecto, por lo que decidí ya empezar a armarlo. El paso siguiente fue hacer el PCB, pero al intentar hacerlo con el ares se me complicó un poco, por lo que decidí volver a simularlo con el livewire y hacer el pcb con el pcb wizard. Todo esto también salió muy bien, salvo, cuando me di cuenta que ya había armado toda la placa, y que cuando simule el circuito en el livewire, el programa (no se si porque en su librería no estaba o que) utilizó como regulador de voltaje un integrado llamado 7805, el cual desconozco, pero que al parecer, tiene sus patas configuradas de la siguiente manera:

1: Vout.     2: Adj.     3: Vin.

La cual es diferente con la del LM317 que utilicé.

2: Vout.     1: Adj.     3: Vin.

Lo que me obligó a desoldar el regulador e inventar una solución. Ubicar el LM317 a unos centímetros desde donde estaba, y conectarlo mediante cables, los cuales se conectaban al regulador de manera correcta.
Cuando solucioné esto, le conecte el transformador y la prendí, andaba de 10, estaba chocho, calcula, como 3 días dando vueltas, ya la tenía armada y me andaba perfecto. Pero, siempre hay un pero, jaja, me di cuenta que tenía que medir el voltaje de salida para corroborar que efectivamente fueran los 30 V que me había dado cuando armé el circuito en la proto (en realidad eran 28 V, pero por cuestión de comodidad digo 30 V), y no, no eran los 30 V que yo esperaba eran 16.2 V anoche y 15.4 V esta mañana. Me amargué bastante, es más tenía ganas de cortarmelas, pero dije bueno, tranquilo que con tiempo lo solucionamos. Averigüe averigüe y terminé decidiéndome por preguntarles a todos ustedes, que seguro más de uno ya ha pasado por esto.

En fin, quien pueda darme una mano le agradezco, les dejo imágenes de mi circuito (muy simple) que seguro les van a servir de ayuda.

Saludos, Santiago!

Perdón, en la imagen del PCB me confundí en como puse las patas, las utilicé de la siguiente manera 3-1-2, según la disposición de la imagen, cuando la vean me van a entender. No se como se hace para subirla de vuelta.

Saludos!


----------



## ecotronico

Hola

Concretamente,
1. El transformador de alimentación qué tensión (volts) y qué potencia (VA) entrega?
2. El disipador aparenta ser bueno, pero se calienta mucho ? Quizás debas agregar otro o cambiar por uno más grande.
3. No entiendo para qué se usa el transistor Q1.
4. Debes poner atención en la corriente que le pides. Creo que 1,5A es el límite para este LM317. Como la tecnología es de transistor, mientras más se calienta más tensión cae en él.


----------



## santibiole

Hola metalmetropolis, muchas gracias por responder. El transformador es de 220 V a 24 V y de 1,5 A (aunque lo hicieron de 25,4 V, lo que daría en continua unos 25,4 V * 1,41 = 35,8 V). El disipador ni se calienta che, está muy bien siempre, y eso que la he dejado prendida un buen rato para ver que pasaba y nada, en el único momento que se calienta es cuando le hago un corto a la salida, en el cual justamente entra el transistor Q1 por el cual vos preguntas. La función que cumple, es que cuando vos haces el corto, el transistor se satura y permite que se prenda el led (es para indicar el corto, nada más que para eso).
Y con respecto a lo último que decís no sabría decirte, porque el LM317 no se calienta. De todos modos yo le puse un fusible de 1,5 A. Hoy ponele, la volví a probar, y ahora me tira 14,8 V :S, jajaja, es cada vez un poco menos, parece que en relaciona a los días que pasan cada vez tira menos voltaje. También estuve viendo que cuando la desenchufo y está al máximo en 14,8 V en este caso, empieza a aumentar y llega hasta 23 V, medio raro, supongo que será por el capacitor, pero la verdad a esta altura ya no se ni que puede ser.

Bueno, espero con todos esos datos haberte ayudado un poco para que me puedas ayudar, saludos!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Tal vez esto te ayude en algo.

Ver el archivo adjunto 13350

Chao.


----------



## pandacba

Como te va coterraneo, a estas alturas ya deberias conoce el 7805, es un regulador de salida fija de tres terminales y la del medio o segunda no es adj, si no que es masa.

Algo esta mal en el coneccionado de tu esquema o se te daño el LM317, no tiene sentido simular esas cosas ya que son tan simples que es mucho mejor armar y ven in situ que sucede, y veras de esta experiencia que no estoy errado.

El LM317, es un circuito tan versatil como funcional, National es garantia de calidad, este CI tiene más de 30 años en el mercado, y actualmente se ha actualizado su package para adecuarlo a las exigencias actuales. 

Eso solo habla de que es un componente fiable y por más que lo simules si se comete un error en el armado de nada habra servido la simulación.


De echo la simulación, en este tipo de CI no tiene sentido, ya que con solo 1R externa de 240 y un pote de 5k funciona, no hay mucho que simular (Cuidado con el vicio de los simuladores, ya que son solo eso, por alli pueden mostrar cosas que en la práctica no ocurren y saltearse cosas que en la práctica si pasan, de echo cada dia me convenzo más que un simulador es más útill al que más conoce que al que se inicia)

Podes poner alguna foto de tu montaje? visto de ambos lados


----------



## ecotronico

> en el único momento que se calienta es cuando le hago un corto a la  salida, en el cual justamente entra el transistor Q1 por el cual vos  preguntas


No me parece correcta esta conexión de Q1. Cuando hay un corto circuito, el diodo que tienes lleva la referencia a cero volt y así el LM317 entrega la tensión mínima (casi apagado). Si la referencia es cero, ¿Cómo se polariza la base si no hay tensión?
Esa resistencia de 1ohm no entiendo para qué está.
Creo que hay errores en el PCB.

Así que yo comenzaría revisando el transformador, que es muy de poca potencia: 25,a*1,5 = 40VA aproximadamente. El problema es la corriente: a 1,5 amperes hay caída de tensión en el secundario. Puedes corroborar midiendo con el voltímetro de alterna. Recuerda que la corriente en el secundario que tiene tu rectificador es pulsada y no sinusoidal. Esto afecta el rendimiento del trafo.


----------



## santibiole

> Como te va coterraneo, a estas alturas ya deberias conoce el 7805, es un regulador de salida fija de tres terminales y la del medio o segunda no es adj, si no que es masa.
> 
> Algo esta mal en el coneccionado de tu esquema o se te daño el LM317, no tiene sentido simular esas cosas ya que son tan simples que es mucho mejor armar y ven in situ que sucede, y veras de esta experiencia que no estoy errado.
> 
> El LM317, es un circuito tan versatil como funcional, National es garantia de calidad, este CI tiene más de 30 años en el mercado, y actualmente se ha actualizado su package para adecuarlo a las exigencias actuales.
> 
> Eso solo habla de que es un componente fiable y por más que lo simules si se comete un error en el armado de nada habra servido la simulación.
> 
> 
> De echo la simulación, en este tipo de CI no tiene sentido, ya que con solo 1R externa de 240 y un pote de 5k funciona, no hay mucho que simular (Cuidado con el vicio de los simuladores, ya que son solo eso, por alli pueden mostrar cosas que en la práctica no ocurren y saltearse cosas que en la práctica si pasan, de echo cada dia me convenzo más que un simulador es más útill al que más conoce que al que se inicia)
> 
> Podes poner alguna foto de tu montaje? visto de ambos lados



Hola pandacba, cómo estás?. Muchas gracias por tu consulta. Conozco el 7805, pero en verdad no me sirve, porque lo que yo quiero hacer es una fuente regulada. Por otro lado, entiendo también lo que me decís de simular el circuito, y la verdad tenes razón, por ahí es muy al pedo simularlos porque son circuitos muy simples, de todos modos lo simule para asegurarme que estuviera bien, después de eso para asegurarme 100% lo arme en la proto y me anduvo perfecto.

Respecto al LM317T, no se si se pueda haber dañado, porque lo reemplacé 3 veces :S, y siempre lo mismo. Te dejo la imagen del la placa, del lado de las pistas, a la otra le tenes en el archivo .rar que subí al principio.



> Como te va coterraneo, a estas alturas ya deberias conoce el 7805, es un regulador de salida fija de tres terminales y la del medio o segunda no es adj, si no que es masa.
> 
> Algo esta mal en el coneccionado de tu esquema o se te daño el LM317, no tiene sentido simular esas cosas ya que son tan simples que es mucho mejor armar y ven in situ que sucede, y veras de esta experiencia que no estoy errado.
> 
> El LM317, es un circuito tan versatil como funcional, National es garantia de calidad, este CI tiene más de 30 años en el mercado, y actualmente se ha actualizado su package para adecuarlo a las exigencias actuales.
> 
> Eso solo habla de que es un componente fiable y por más que lo simules si se comete un error en el armado de nada habra servido la simulación.
> 
> 
> De echo la simulación, en este tipo de CI no tiene sentido, ya que con solo 1R externa de 240 y un pote de 5k funciona, no hay mucho que simular (Cuidado con el vicio de los simuladores, ya que son solo eso, por alli pueden mostrar cosas que en la práctica no ocurren y saltearse cosas que en la práctica si pasan, de echo cada dia me convenzo más que un simulador es más útill al que más conoce que al que se inicia)
> 
> Podes poner alguna foto de tu montaje? visto de ambos lados



Hola metalmetropolis, cómo estás?. Muchas gracias por tu nueva respuesta. Por un lado el transformador está probado y anda perfecto. Es más, armé el circuito entero en la proto, y anduvo perfecto, la dejé prendida bastante y no tuvo problemas.

El transistor Q1, según lo que vi yo, se polariza cuando vos haces el corto circuito, porque justamente cuando lo haces, lo que provocas es que no haya caída de tensión hasta la resistencia de 1 ohm (y 5W, para que no se queme), en ese punto la corriente se divide, tenes caída de tensión en la base y en el emisor. lo que activa el diodo pn (base-emisor) y empieza a conducir.

Espero sus respuestas, saludos!

Me olvidé la foto de la placa, ahí va!


----------



## joelexel

En este momento estoy montando esta fuente. para mejorar la practicidad de esta la hice dual lo que me trajo una duda... los 2 lm317 toman la alimentacion del mismo puente de diodos, si aplico una carga en uno q me genere "ruido" en la fuente también me afectara a la otra fuente. Cada una tiene un filtro en la entrada  de 3300uf 50V con esto me aseguro la pureza? Es necesario poner 1 condensador de este tipo por cada fuente o con uno basta?

les dejo mi circuito por las dudas lo hice yo mismo FUNCIONA 
Lo genere sobre Circuit Wizard
El esquema original es de http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente3.htm 

Desde ya muchas gracias muchchos


----------



## pandacba

Para una mejor aislaciòn coloca dos puentes de diodos. trata en lo posible de poner un esquema pero en formato jpg, png, bmg, gis etc para que todos puedan verlo, no todos disponen ese soft, y te lo digo yo que poseo la mayoria, asi tendras màs respuestas


----------



## joelexel

Muchas gracias por las respuestas muchachos como siempre este foro esta superpoblado de gente que quiere ayudar des interesadamente. El esquema de la fuente esta en el enlace que colgué mas arriba lo pongo de nuevo por las dudas http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente3.htm.

PD: Funciona de maravilla


----------



## tinchusbest

joelexel dijo:
			
		

> En este momento estoy montando esta fuente. para mejorar la practicidad de esta la hice dual lo que me trajo una duda... los 2 lm317 toman la alimentacion del mismo puente de diodos, si aplico una carga en uno q me genere "ruido" en la fuente también me afectara a la otra fuente. Cada una tiene un filtro en la entrada  de 3300uf 50V con esto me aseguro la pureza? Es necesario poner 1 condensador de este tipo por cada fuente o con uno basta?
> 
> les dejo mi circuito por las dudas lo hice yo mismo FUNCIONA
> Lo genere sobre Circuit Wizard
> El esquema original es de http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente3.htm
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias muchchos


¿usaste 2 lm317 para una simetrica?,creo que esta el lm337 para la parte negativa........
Aparte que el trafo debe ser con punto medio o 0V,o sea de dos bobinados,ejemplo:220V 12V+12V 3A


----------



## joelexel

Si use 2 lm317 y lo unico q comparten es el puente de diodos, y el trafo que utilice es el que indicas con algo de 4A +-


----------



## tinchusbest

trate de ver el archivo que pusistes llamado FUENTE REGULADA DOBLE.RAR pero no lo pude ver ya que es un archivo qe mi pc no reconoce
aparte si colocaste el negativo de la 1º fuente con el positivo de la 2º fuente para hacer una masa de ellos dos,y aparte los dos usan el mismo rectificador,ahi creo que esta el problema del ruido.Tendras que utilizar las dos fuente por separado,yo no se como podes unirlas,pregunta al los colegas que mas saben como unir las dos fuentes,si se puede.
Un colega dejo un post con varias fuentes
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/talco-esta-fuente-60764/


----------



## pandacba

The Master dijo:
			
		

> trate de ver el archivo que pusistes llamado FUENTE REGULADA DOBLE.RAR pero no lo pude ver ya que es un archivo qe mi pc no reconoce



Seguis posteando sin sentido


Mira esto


			
				joelexel dijo:
			
		

> El esquema de la fuente esta en el enlace que colgué mas arriba lo pongo de nuevo por las dudas http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente3.htm.
> 
> PD: Funciona de maravilla


y esto que es? no ves? utilza anteojos o haceel zoom a la imagen
Esto esta en post34 luego que le pedi que lo pusira en un formato gráfico


----------



## joelexel

No se peleen muchachos, no subo el esquema real de la doble xq nunca lo diseñe me fui al impreso derecho de todas maneras es como tener 2 exactamente igual a esas, y como ya dije solo comparten el puente rectificador.
El ruido desapareció cuando la probé con todo soldado en el impreso el ruido lo generaba la araña de cables q tenia cuando hice la "pre prueba" . si no es molestia dejo una fotito de como va quedando jeje se que no los impresionara pero algun dia espero realizar alguna maravilla como las de ustedes...


----------



## tinchusbest

pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Seguis posteando sin sentido
> 
> 
> Mira esto
> 
> y esto que es? no ves? utilza anteojos o haceel zoom a la imagen
> Esto esta en post34 luego que le pedi que lo pusira en un formato gráfico


ese link ya lo vi,pero el archivo que esta dentro del archivo .rar que puso el colega mi pc no lo reconoce,de ese hablo,si vos antes le pediste lo mismo,mejor,pero aparte de mi pedido le escribi otras cosas.....


----------



## JHON LOPEZ

Hola amigos del foro por pedir un super favor espero puedan ayudarme de ante mano gracias a todos .. Bueno mi problema esq monte una fuente con lm 317 la fuente funciona perfecto unos 15 minutos luego ya no funciona toca volver a apagar la fuente. Y sigue funcionando y dura otro rato y deja de funcionar .. Es como si se cargara  y se descargara no se me han dicho q el lm 317 el cuerpo de el funciona como otra salida.. La verdad no se porq me ocurre esto siempre me ha pasado si alguien sabe por favor ayÚdenme expliquenme q debo hacer como debo conectar el lm para q funcione uniformemente q nunca se caiga el voltaje nota:: El el 317 es nuevo y para verificar q no este daÑado he comprado varios ..gracias


----------



## JHON LOPEZ

Hola amigos del foro por pedir un super favor espero puedan ayudarme de ante mano gracias a todos .. Bueno mi problema esq monte una fuente con lm 317 la fuente funciona perfecto unos 15 minutos luego ya no funciona toca volver a apagar la fuente. Y sigue funcionando y dura otro rato y deja de funcionar .. Es como si se cargara  y se descargara no se me han dicho q el lm 317 el cuerpo de el funciona como otra salida.. La verdad no se porq me ocurre esto siempre me ha pasado si alguien sabe por favor ayÚdenme expliquenme q debo hacer como debo conectar el lm para q funcione uniformemente q nunca se caiga el voltaje nota:: El el 317 es nuevo y para verificar q no este daÑado he comprado varios ..gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

JHON LOPEZ dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro por pedir un super favor espero puedan ayudarme de ante mano gracias a todos .. Bueno mi problema esq monte una fuente con lm 317 la fuente funciona perfecto unos 15 minutos luego ya no funciona .......



¿ Y que temperatura tiene cuando NO funciona ?


----------



## Fogonazo

JHON LOPEZ dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro por pedir un super favor espero puedan ayudarme de ante mano gracias a todos .. Bueno mi problema esq monte una fuente con lm 317 la fuente funciona perfecto unos 15 minutos luego ya no funciona .......



¿ Y que temperatura tiene cuando NO funciona ?


----------



## JHON LOPEZ

Amigaso la temperatura es muy alta ya q la fuente la uso para hacer funcionar una maquina de tatuar

Me podrias dar una solucion a mi problema ...gracias hermano


----------



## JHON LOPEZ

Amigaso la temperatura es muy alta ya q la fuente la uso para hacer funcionar una maquina de tatuar

Me podrias dar una solucion a mi problema ...gracias hermano


----------



## Fogonazo

JHON LOPEZ dijo:


> Amigaso la temperatura es muy alta ya q la fuente la uso para hacer funcionar una maquina de tatuar
> 
> Me podrias dar una solucion a mi problema ...gracias hermano



Tu regulador debe estar cortando por "Sobre-Temperatura"

Coloca un buen disipador.
Mide la corriente que entrega el regulador, si es > a 1 A mira en el datasheet como colocar un transistor PNP para aumentar la capacidad del regulador y monta todo sobre un buen disipador.


----------



## Fogonazo

JHON LOPEZ dijo:


> Amigaso la temperatura es muy alta ya q la fuente la uso para hacer funcionar una maquina de tatuar
> 
> Me podrias dar una solucion a mi problema ...gracias hermano



Tu regulador debe estar cortando por "Sobre-Temperatura"

Coloca un buen disipador.
Mide la corriente que entrega el regulador, si es > a 1 A mira en el datasheet como colocar un transistor PNP para aumentar la capacidad del regulador y monta todo sobre un buen disipador.


----------



## zopilote

JHON LOPEZ dijo:


> Amigaso la temperatura es muy alta ya q la fuente la uso para hacer funcionar una maquina de tatuar
> 
> Me podrias dar una solucion a mi problema ...gracias hermano



Es algo que ya esta entendido en el foro, los lm3xx no sirven para alimentar motores, funcionan al principio pero tienden a funcionar su protecctor por sobretemperatura, lo aconsejable en este caso es que vuelvas a plantear tu fuente como regulador con trasistor para elevar la corriente a mas de cinco amperios, el foro esta plagado de dichos reguladores, asi que no tendras problemas.


----------



## zopilote

JHON LOPEZ dijo:


> Amigaso la temperatura es muy alta ya q la fuente la uso para hacer funcionar una maquina de tatuar
> 
> Me podrias dar una solucion a mi problema ...gracias hermano



Es algo que ya esta entendido en el foro, los lm3xx no sirven para alimentar motores, funcionan al principio pero tienden a funcionar su protecctor por sobretemperatura, lo aconsejable en este caso es que vuelvas a plantear tu fuente como regulador con trasistor para elevar la corriente a mas de cinco amperios, el foro esta plagado de dichos reguladores, asi que no tendras problemas.


----------



## tinchusbest

RECOMIENDO a los foristas que cuando coloquen un lm317 solo para hacer una fuente variable,NUNCA OLVIDEN DE COLOCAR UN DISIPADOR,a su vez coloquen entre el lm y el disipador una mica,y entre la mica y el disipador un poco de grasa siliconada,ESTO ES ESCENCIAL.Solo NO SE COLOCA UN DISIPADOR EN EL LM3XX CUANDO EL MISMO TRABAJA SOLAMENTE COMO REGULADOR,en esos casos se le coloca a la entrada una resistencia de mas de 12ohm para que la corriente que maneje el mismo sea de unos 50mA(cincuenta miliamperios).Aun cuando este lm funciona como regulador,yo igual suelo ponerle un pequeño pedazo de cobre o aluminio para que disipe cualquier calor que produzca el mismo(siempre que una tension atraviesa un componente produce calor);y tambien hago esto cuando hago amplis que tienen los tip como exitadores,les coloco un pequeño disipador para que funcione mejor el tip

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/talco-esta-fuente-60764/
Aqui un colega dejo unos circuitos con los lm317....


----------



## tinchusbest

RECOMIENDO a los foristas que cuando coloquen un lm317 solo para hacer una fuente variable,NUNCA OLVIDEN DE COLOCAR UN DISIPADOR,a su vez coloquen entre el lm y el disipador una mica,y entre la mica y el disipador un poco de grasa siliconada,ESTO ES ESCENCIAL.Solo NO SE COLOCA UN DISIPADOR EN EL LM3XX CUANDO EL MISMO TRABAJA SOLAMENTE COMO REGULADOR,en esos casos se le coloca a la entrada una resistencia de mas de 12ohm para que la corriente que maneje el mismo sea de unos 50mA(cincuenta miliamperios).Aun cuando este lm funciona como regulador,yo igual suelo ponerle un pequeño pedazo de cobre o aluminio para que disipe cualquier calor que produzca el mismo(siempre que una tension atraviesa un componente produce calor);y tambien hago esto cuando hago amplis que tienen los tip como exitadores,les coloco un pequeño disipador para que funcione mejor el tip

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/talco-esta-fuente-60764/
Aqui un colega dejo unos circuitos con los lm317....


----------



## ecco

Buenas tardes a todos.
Tenía que desarrollar un circuito que convierta una señal *PWM* ( son canales de un dimmer) a 0 a 10 volts para poder usarlo también en equipos que no aceptan o no convenga usar *PWM*. Lo resolví con un circuito integrador típico en la salida *PWM* y con esto controlo la tensión de salida de un lm317 variando la resistencia que va desde el pin *ADJ* a masa. Anda perfecto pero (sabia que sería así) esto da *1.2 a 10 volts*. Alguien tiene una sugerencia para reducir ese 1.2 a *cero volts* ?.
Por ahora adopte una solución que había pensado de antemano que era calibrar a algo más de 10 volts la máxima y agregar a la salida un diodo que aporte una caída adicional de 0.7 volts.
Pero se me ocurre que debe existir algo mejor que eso. La idea es poder ofrecer un control *PWM*, *0-10 volts* y el último paso será un adaptador PWM a *4-20 ma*.
Bueno agradezco de antemano cualquier sugerencia. 
Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred

Si podes conseguir una tensión negativa, la regulas con un LM337 a -1.25 V, y a partir de ahí conectas el LM317. Simple y burdo.


----------



## ecco

Nilfred dijo:


> Si podes conseguir una tensión negativa, la regulas con un LM337 a -1.25 V, y a partir de ahí conectas el LM317. Simple y burdo.



Gracias Nilfred, no dispongo de tensión negativa pero es una buena idea para otra ocación. De todas formas no creo que sea necesario llegar a 0 volts en los casos que me ocupa de hecho en muchos balastos electrónicos en su entrada de control para ser dimmerizados dice 1 - 10 volts y no 0 - 10 volts.
Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/fuente-regulable-d-66229/#post581689

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ecco

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/fuente-regulable-d-66229/#post581689
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Gracias elaficionado era mi idea original pero quería ver si había algo más "elegante". Pero al parecer si dispones de una fuente simple no hay otra forma.
Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Aquí tienes una fuente de doble polaridad,a partir de una fuente simple.



Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: R2 debe ser de alrededor de 100 ohmios.


----------



## BKAR

buenas...
me encontre con este link
http://martin9net2009.blogspot.com/2011/09/fuentes-varias.html
pero me llamo la atencion..





en inductor mas que todo
son pocas veces que veo inductores en circuitos de corriente continua
..creo que esta como amortiguador?
para que la corriente suba de poco a poco y no de inmediato....??
alguien podria despejar mis dudas....


----------



## BKAR

buenas...
me encontre con este link
http://martin9net2009.blogspot.com/2011/09/fuentes-varias.html
pero me llamo la atencion..




en inductor mas que todo
son pocas veces que veo inductores en circuitos de corriente continua
..creo que esta como amortiguador?
para que la corriente suba de poco a poco y no de inmediato....??
alguien podria despejar mis dudas....


----------



## tinchusbest

BKAR dijo:


> buenas...
> me encontre con este link
> http://martin9net2009.blogspot.com/2011/09/fuentes-varias.html
> pero me llamo la atencion..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en inductor mas que todo
> son pocas veces que veo inductores en circuitos de corriente continua
> ..creo que esta como amortiguador?
> para que la corriente suba de poco a poco y no de inmediato....??
> alguien podria despejar mis dudas....


Los condensadores tienen una resistencia alta al paso de la corriente continua,a traves de ellos me refiero,que tambien depende de la frecuencia de la misma;ahora bien,las bobinas tienen una alta resistencia al paso de la corriente alterna,al reves que los capacitores,pero cuanto menos frecuencia tiene esa tension mas facil pasa a través de estos,ayudando esto a que la corriente pulsante salida de un rectificador de estado solido,mas conocido como rectificador de diodos,se aplaque para que se parezca mas a la corriente continua,pero debe tomarse en cuenta que a la salida de la bobina tiene una caida de tension que se suele compensar con un capacitor de gran capacidad(4700uF en adelante):yo creo que este circuito no necesita de esta bobina ya que la misma es una fuente de corriente y a la salida del lm la tension es casi continua pura


----------



## tinchusbest

BKAR dijo:


> buenas...
> me encontre con este link
> http://martin9net2009.blogspot.com/2011/09/fuentes-varias.html
> pero me llamo la atencion..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en inductor mas que todo
> son pocas veces que veo inductores en circuitos de corriente continua
> ..creo que esta como amortiguador?
> para que la corriente suba de poco a poco y no de inmediato....??
> alguien podria despejar mis dudas....


Los condensadores tienen una resistencia alta al paso de la corriente continua,a traves de ellos me refiero,que tambien depende de la frecuencia de la misma;ahora bien,las bobinas tienen una alta resistencia al paso de la corriente alterna,al reves que los capacitores,pero cuanto menos frecuencia tiene esa tension mas facil pasa a través de estos,ayudando esto a que la corriente pulsante salida de un rectificador de estado solido,mas conocido como rectificador de diodos,se aplaque para que se parezca mas a la corriente continua,pero debe tomarse en cuenta que a la salida de la bobina tiene una caida de tension que se suele compensar con un capacitor de gran capacidad(4700uF en adelante):yo creo que este circuito no necesita de esta bobina ya que la misma es una fuente de corriente y a la salida del lm la tension es casi continua pura


----------



## Gossu

A ver si podeis ayudarme un poquito, el problema es que el hecho diferentes circuitos de fuentes regulables con el Lm317, y siempre me pasa lo mismo, voy variando el voltaje con el potenciometro  2, 2,1, 2,2 2,3v asi y de repente me salta a 8 o 9v,

Menuda decepcion. Y yo creia que podria hacerme un buena fuente regulable...

A ver si podeis ayudarme. gracias.


----------



## miguelus

Buenas noches Gossu.
Lo que te pasa no es normal. 
Una causa puede ser que el potenciómetro que utilizas esté mal y en alguna parte de su recorrido no hace buen contacto.
Sería interesante que publicaras el esquema con los valores que estás utilizando, de esa forma se te prodría ayudar a encontrar la solución más rapidamente.

Sal U2


----------



## Gossu

el circuito es este. proporciona hasta 2A y una tension de hasta 12v

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_VABH1LCTOR8/STu7Z5SS7gI/AAAAAAAAAFA/gSHWNzl0gxs/s1600/circuito.bmp


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Cambia el potenciómetro de 10K por uno de 2.5K.
Acegúrate que el potenciómetro sea lineal.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Flanker

Hola, tengo un gran problema con los reguladores LM317 y LM337. Hace bastante hice una fuente partida +15v/-15v funcionó excelente durante mucho tiempo (y eso que la maltrate bastante...). Hasta que se quemaron los dos reguladores y los cambié por otros (los nuevos tienen un aspecto de chino de cuarta calidad). 

Una vez todo soldado pruebo la fuente, la regulo en 5v, conecto un par de leds, la corriente consumida es de 15mA. Mido la tension con el tester y me marca 3.2v  "Desaparecieron" casi 2v. 

Es normal esto? Yo creo que no porque antes me andaba bien.... Ya probe con dos LM317 (uno de estos ni siquiera regula) y un LM337, y ocurre lo mismo. A alguien ya le paso?


----------



## Fogonazo

1) Verifica que el _*modelo*_ de regulador sea el correcto
2) Verifica de haber colocado los reguladores en el _*lugar correcto*_

Si está todo bien reemplaza los reguladores por otros comprados en _*otro sitio.*_


----------



## ESKALENO

Flanker dijo:
			
		

> Hola, tengo un gran problema con los reguladores LM317 y LM337. Hace bastante hice una fuente partida +15v/-15v funcionó excelente durante mucho tiempo (y eso que la maltrate bastante...). Hasta que se quemaron los dos reguladores y los cambié por otros (los nuevos tienen un aspecto de chino de cuarta calidad).



Asegúrate de que está bien soldado y cada patilla en su sitio y que los demás componentes se encuentran en buenas condiciones, si el problema continua no queda otra que reclamarle al dependiente por la mala calidad de lo que vende, es la única medicina para curar la peste de las copias chinas que tanto nos está perjudicando.


----------



## Flanker

Gracias por responder Fogonazo! Ya verifique todo, deben ser lo reguladores que son falsificados y de mala calidad, los que estaban antes y funcionaban los compre hace 2 años.





			
				ESKALENO dijo:
			
		

> Asegúrate de que está bien soldado y cada patilla en su sitio y que los demás componentes se encuentran en buenas condiciones, si el problema continua no queda otra que reclamarle al dependiente por la mala calidad de lo que vende, es la única medicina para curar la peste de las copias chinas que tanto nos está perjudicando.



Solde de nuevo todos los componentes, cambie los capacitores (unos de 10uF estaban a la mitad de su capacidad) y verifique los demas componentes. Estoy 99% seguro que son los reguladores.
Es terrible el tema de los componentes chinos... en el LM317 el logo se ST semiconductors parece hecho a mano... Tendre que comprar en otros lugares...


----------



## opli

Pues es una pena esto del remarcado y deberíamos decir quien vende estos productos falsos para ir con cuidado.
[/SIZE] Yo tuve un problema similar con cuatro 7812 También marcados ST daban 20V y no 12V como debieran estuve casi apunto de romper el aparato que estaba reparando, con el consiguiente enfado, gasto y perdida de tiempo. Desde entonces miro bastante bien los componentes y donde compro. 
saludos


----------



## tiago

Yo tuve problemas hace poco con una partida de LM317 que compré por Ebay. Apenas aguantaban carga, y si los cortocircuitabas durante una décima de segundo ya no podias variar la tensión de salida, se quedaba por la mitad de lo que daba la entrada.
Hay que tener la cara muy dura para falsificar componentes de cierto precio, pero para falsificar los LM, los 78XX, los 2N3055 y cosas tan baratas, hay que estar realmente enfermo.

Saludos.


----------



## JJx

Que tal amigos, tengo un pequeño problema, estoy construyendo un Seguidor de línea velocista, y me he topado con un problema, quiero regular el voltaje que suministraré a los motores a 9v de una batería de polímeros de Litio de 11v, pero al momento de conectar el regulador  que es un Lm317 y suministrar voltaje al motor de tracción este se cae, y no gira mi motor, ¿por que me hace eso, si la corriente máxima de consumo no llega ni al 1A, y el Lm317 soporta 1.5A? 

O como puedo hacer el regulado sin sufrir bajas en mi voltaje?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Con 11V sólo puedes obtener 8V como máximo.
Usa un diodo zéner y un transistor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## JJx

Me podrías pasar un diagrama para realizar esa conexión? o como puedo realizar el regulado con esos componentes?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Prueba esto.

Ver el archivo adjunto 93046

Creo que con dos diodos estará bien (verifícalo).
Puedes eliminar la resistencia.

Chao.
elaficiionado.


----------



## JJx

Que no ahí lo que me estás haciendo es sólo bajar mi tensión, más no regularla? o me equivoco?


----------



## Fogonazo

El LM317 admite 1.5A, pero *NO* en toda circunstancia.

Muy posiblemente tu motor consuma mas de lo que admite el LM317 y este se esté "Auto-protegiendo" bajando la tensión de salida.


----------



## opamp

Probaste colocarlos directamente a las baterías de 11V y averiguar cuanto cae la batería y cuanto dura ésta.
Que características tiene tu batería?
Recuerda que en el arranque los motores demandan más amperaje del nominal.


----------



## JJx

Pues el motor me demanda 0.8 Amp como máximo, y hace que baje el voltaje cuando lo pongo a 9v regulados, pero si comienzo en 1.5 volts y conecto el motor si funciona y voy aumentando poco a poco el voltaje hasta los 11 regulados si me trabaja el motor, sólo cuando desconecto y conecto de nuevo ya no lo hace, me vuelve a bajar el voltaje, creen que me podría ayudar un transistor de potencia para disipar la corriente? o que puedo hacer para revertir esa bajada de voltaje?


----------



## tinchusbest

JJx dijo:
			
		

> Pues el motor me demanda 0,8A como máximo, y hace que baje el voltaje cuando lo pongo a 9V regulados, pero si comienzo en 1.5 volts y conecto el motor si funciona y voy aumentando poco a poco el voltaje hasta los 11 regulados si me trabaja el motor, sólo cuando desconecto y conecto de nuevo ya no lo hace, me vuelve a bajar el voltaje, creen que me podría ayudar un transistor de potencia para disipar la corriente? o que puedo hacer para revertir esa bajada de voltaje?


Podrías subir el circuito del lm317 que hiciste porque es medio raro la forma en que trabaja.Si usas un transistor de potencia,directamente pon un zener a la base del mismo y listo como te dijo "elaficionado"





			
				JJx dijo:
			
		

> Que no ahí lo que me estás haciendo es sólo bajar mi tensión, más no regularla? o me equivoco?


*Si bien tenes razon creo que no es tan necesario tener una regulacion perfecta en 9V para alimentar un motor,ya que el mismo no es tan quisquilloso como un circuito electrónico.*

Este seria el circuito a usar.
Ver el archivo adjunto 93070

Yo lo calcule con una R2 de 330Ω,pero como tendría una salida de 8.95 volts proba con una resistencia de 390Ω


----------



## zopilote

Todo motor cuando inicia, consume una corriente superior a cuando esta ya trabajando. Asi que siempre va a suceder ese fenomeno de transitorios, el regulador esta bien, pero el enfoque de regular el voltaje para un motor esta realmente equivocado.


----------



## JJx

El problema es que si no regulo el voltaje, conforme las pilas bajan su capacidad va cambiando el comportamiento de mi robot, ya que la programación ha sido hecha cuando las pilas estaban llenas, lo que quiero con el regulado es hacer mi programación en base a los 9 volts de alimentación de mi motor, y si está regulado nunca cambiara el comportamiento del mismo por más que las pilas vayan bajando su capacidad, mi robot es un seguidor velocista de tracción delantera, y es muy importante ese aspecto. voy a probar lo que tinchusbest ha subido, y en un momento subo el circuito.



Este es el circuito que implementé


----------



## Fogonazo

Este es el esquema que debes implementar:


----------



## JJx

Ya está arreglado, lo único que hice fue cambiar los capacitores por uno de 220u y otro de 1 uf, ahora ya me regula los 9 volts sin problema. Gracias a todos por sus respuestas.


----------



## Scooter

Yo es que soy muy bruto; pondría los motores de 9V diréctamente a 11 sin mas. Con lo que caerá en el circuito de control no te vas a estar pasando tanto.


----------



## jjjasesino

Hola a todos, este finde acabe de montar una fuente de 1,5-30v regulable con lm317t y dos 2n3055 para soportar bien los 4 amperios maximos que da el trafo.

La cuestion es el comportamiento que tiene , el primer fallo es que el voltaje mas bajo que ofrece es de 5v en vez de los 1.5 que promete, demasiada diferencia me parece, y lo segundo es que apesar de que a medir el voltaje salgan los 30v bien, al ponerle una carga( un motor de juguete de 3v) parece que el voltaje baja a niveles infimos,(o bien no da casi corriente) y el motor no gira hasta que llevo los potenciometros a tope.

Lo raro de verdad viene aqui en este video, lo que pasa al tocar las patas del motor.






alguien me dice donde la he pifiado?

Por que nunca me funciona nada a la primera?, tan cafre soy?


----------



## Fogonazo

Si combinaste 2N3055 + LM317 ya empezamos *mal*.

Publica el esquema


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade

Yo tambien hice esa fuente en la escuela. Es la misma configuración normal del 317 pero se agrega el 2n3055. Algo asi. 






Este arreglo tambien aparece en la hoja de datos del lm317 aunque con otro transistor. La verdad es que el resultado final no convence. Es dificil de estabilizar el voltaje, especialmente con una carga variable (como un equipo de audio en operación). Prefiero usar simplemente el LM338 que te entrega 5A y se porta bien. Puedes simplemente sustituir con LM317 por este otro y cambiar la salida a donde tenias la base del 2N3055 (que tendra que irse tambien).


----------



## jjjasesino

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/fuente_r_v.pdf

Ese es el esquema, ahi usan un tip3055, he visto una cantidad extremadamente grande de fuentes lm317t con 2n3055, porque es un error juntarlos? 

intentaré hacerme con el lm338, pero me parece un poco caro para lo que es..


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El fabricante de los reguladores de tres terminales, recomienda o sugiere este circuito.

Ver el archivo adjunto 33703

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sergiot

Yo hice la misma fuente que pretendes hacer u nunca tuve un drama, algo mal estás haciendo o, como me pasó una ves, tenes un lm317 con los terminales invertidos, ojo que me pasó.

Se que hay dos formas de usarlo, una es como está esquematizado al principio y el otro es tomar tensión de la salida para así dejar funcionando la protección para corto circuito, cualquiera de las dos funciona bien, lo que si me parece exagerado el uso de 2 transistores 3055 para 3A, no te olvides que son de 15A cada uno para el TO3.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

aa colega ami me paso lo mismo con extraño comportamiento con el LM317

compre 15 lm317T y agarre uno para alimentar un laser verde a 3v 
y uno para alimentar un juego de motorreductores a 9v
todo para robotizar un telescopio

les hise paso de corriente con los transistores TIP42 

pero mi sorpresa fue que el de 3V funcionaba perfecto y me daba hasta 3 A sin problemas

y el LM317T a 9V me daba 30V y si le ponia carga se caia el voltaje feo sin razon alguna me tubo dias sin dormir pues los calculos eran perfectos

¿Donde estuvo el ERROR?
facil
le puse resistencias muy altas 10k y 47K  

cual fue la SOLUCION!!!

pues cambiar las resistencias por valores pequeños de entre 1K y 100 ohms  santo remedio "obviamente hay que calcular las resistencias"

si es menos de 100 ohms el LM317t se calentara mucho

esto es por la Iadj

eso lo conclui despues de leer N mil veces la hoja de datos 

espero que mi anecdota les ayude


----------



## Fogonazo

El error en juntar 2N3055 + LM317 no es por el "LM" es por el tipo de transistor (NPN)

Revisa el esquema que publicó *Elaficionado*, esa es la forma correcta de realizar la fuente.
Lo otro que armaste *NO* es una fuente "*Estabilizada*", simplemente regula la tensión de salida, pero esta varía en función de la carga que le apliques.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

sergiot dijo:
			
		

> Yo hice la misma fuente que pretendes hacer u nunca tuve un drama, algo mal estás haciendo o, como me pasó una ves, tenes un lm317 con los terminales invertidos, ojo que me pasó.
> 
> Se que hay dos formas de usarlo, una es como está esquematizado al principio y el otro es tomar tensión de la salida para así dejar funcionando la protección para corto circuito, cualquiera de las dos funciona bien, lo que si me parece exagerado el uso de 2 transistores 3055 para 3A, no te olvides que son de 15A cada uno para el TO3.



Hola a todos , actualmente con esa nueva safra de conponentes fasificados Chinos en lo mercado yo nin en pensamiento enpleo 15 Amperios en un solo 2N3055 , por seguridad quando proyecto tengo en mente un maximo 25 Wattios de dissipación por transistor donde esa potencia dissipada puede sener calculada por : VCE X IC y quando ese valor no es atendido agrego mas transistores en paralelo de modo dibidir esa potenzia entre els , a si mui inportante no pudemos  orbidar  los resistores de equalización en los emissores.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## jjjasesino

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> El error en juntar 2N3055 + LM317 no es por el "LM" es por el tipo de transistor (NPN)
> 
> Revisa el esquema que publicó *Elaficionado*, esa es la forma correcta de realizar la fuente.
> Lo otro que armaste *NO* es una fuente "*Estabilizada*", simplemente regula la tensión de salida, pero esta varía en función de la carga que le apliques.




Muchas gracias por la aclaracion, pero el lm7800 es comun? en la tienda que frecuento no lo han oido en la vida, buscaré mas por la zona pero no me suena a mi de nada, no lo escuché nunca.


----------



## aguevara

no creo que el codigo del regulador sea 7800, debio ser 78xx lo cual indica un regulador de la familia 78 como 7805,7812 etc


----------



## Fogonazo

aguevara dijo:
			
		

> no creo que el codigo del regulador sea 7800, debio ser 78xx lo cual indica un regulador de la familia 78 como 7805,7812 etc



*! Exacto ¡*

Este esquema es el genérico de un booster (Aumenta la capacidad) de corriente para reguladores monolíticos positivos (LM317, LM7812, LM7805, LM7815, Etc)

Ver el archivo adjunto 10647​
Las resistencias de 50Ω, 0,12Ω y el transistor 2N6049 forman una protección contra cortocircuitos, si quieres la colocas sino Nop.


----------



## jjjasesino

Muchas gracias por las aclaraciones pero, tengo varias preguntas.

1- hay algun 78xx que llegue a los 30v?, solo veo hasta 25v.

2-el circuito de proteccion que me dice fogonazo no es el mismo que sale en los esquemas pero es equivalente no?

3-al comentar que el 2n3055 no sirve por ser npn me estas diciendo que un PNP serviria?.


----------



## Fogonazo

jjjasesino dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias por las aclaraciones pero, tengo varias preguntas.
> 
> 1- hay algun 78xx que llegue a los 30v?, solo veo hasta 25v.


30V de salida, no creo.

La mayoría pueden trabajar hasta con 35V en su entrada


> 2-el circuito de proteccion que me dice fogonazo no es el mismo que sale en los esquemas pero es equivalente no?


Sip.


> 3-al comentar que el 2n3055 no sirve por ser npn me estas diciendo que un PNP serviria?.


Si, pero con este esquema:

Ver el archivo adjunto 10647​


----------



## blanko001

Aquí falta una aclaración:



			
				jjjasesino dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias por las aclaraciones pero, tengo varias preguntas.
> 
> 1- hay algun 78xx que llegue a los 30v?, solo veo hasta 25v.



La serie LM78XX son valores de tensión a la salida FIJOS 
Los LM317, LM350 y LM338 son configurables y/o regulables mediante componentes externos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

los lm78xx tambien son configurables con componentes externos
solo que el voltaje minimo no sera 1.25v si no el voltaje del lm78xx

ejemplo el lm7805 su voltaje minimo sera 5v y su maximo pues el que entrega la fuente

la hoja de datos dice en modo booster


modo paso de corriente

el circuito de sobre corriente normalmente se hace con un transistor PNP de potencia 
la Resistencia se calcula para que el transistor entre en conduccion a una corriente determinada

ejemplo  si tenemos un regulador como el LM317t que es un To220 este solo soporta 1.5A maximos
para que trabaje a mas corriente puede uno hacer que entregue 700mA y el transistor PNP entregue la corriente restante

la proteccion contra cortos

el transistor de sobre corriente lo que hace es que si pasa mas corriente de la deseada ejemplo 3A
el transistor de sobre corriente lo que hace es que toda la corriente la entregue el regulador 
el LM317t por ejemplo 
como el LM317t solo entrega 1.5A maximos este se sobre calienta y en lugar de estallar este se proteje por sus protecciones termicas y no entregara voltaje hasta que se enfrie o se desconecte

Si no se calculan adecuadamente las resistencias puede que uno de los 2 transistores estallen y no protejan nada o el paso de corriente no funcionara

lo digo por que me toco ver gente que hiso fuentes de humo en lugar de fuentes de voltaje

bueno adjunto un programa que hise , no esta pulido del todo aun es BETA
faltan cosas 

pero ayuda al calculo de una fuente basica con proteccion espero que les guste


Ver el archivo adjunto 106859


----------



## jjjasesino

Increiblemente util ese programa, es una autentica maravilla, sirve para entender el comportamiento del circuito en base a los valores y asi saber como modificarlo para saber que te conviene.


Tengo una pregunta, la protección contra cortocircuit, como funciona, es decir: hay que resetearlo cada vez? o es que cuando detecta corto baja el voltaje y el amperaje a un nivel minimo hasta que el corto se abre?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

exelente pregunta

el Short circuit ¿que hace?

bueno todos los reguladores en si estan protegidos por sobrecalentamiento
¿como se produce?
ejemplo el LM317t y los LM78xx entregan una corriente maxima

digamos unos 700mA "en realidad el 317 entrega 1.5A y los 78xx 1A"

cuando exede esa corriente los reguladores se calientan hasta hervir , y antes de que se quemen estos empiezan a dejar de conducir y simplemente dejan de conducir "el fabricante internamente los proteje contra el sobrecalentamiento"

¿para que sirve esta proteccion con el transistor?
bueno en si no es para protejer el regulador en si
si no que es para protejer el transistor de paso de corriente

digamos un TIP42 soporta 6A en saturacion
si pasa mas de 6A se muere , truena y sale humo

¿como evitar esto?

el transistor de proteccion entra en conduccion entregando la corriente al regulador
este empieza a rostizarse y se proteje 
salvando al transistor de paso de corriente

asi es como funciona

¿donde consultar lo que dije?

libro dispositivos electronicos de FLOYD
y hay otro libro muy bueno no recuerdo cual es pero habla de fuentes reguladas
las hojas de datos ayudan bastante

¿me puedes dar sugerencias para el programa? 

quiero agregar Amplificador transistorizado y calculo de fusible, puente de diodos y capacitor de filtrado

para no hacer fuentes al taringazo


----------



## jjjasesino

Gracias por todas estas aclaraciones, pero he investigado sobre la serie lm78xx y en cada sitio te hablan de una cosa, que si voltaje variable, que si fijo, que si los ultimos dos dígitos del nombre son el voltaje max o el minimo de salida y muchas cosas mas.


Mhe he mirado el tutorial de la serie 78xx que posteó fogonazo y es de ayuda pero no habla de lo que busco, para alimentar circuitos tengo la tipica fuente de pc ,pero para pruebas y experimentos me interesa una regulable que cubra hasta os 25 o 30v.

La duda llega a ser esta:¿ es posible hacer una fuente de 5-25,30v con un solo integrado de la serie 78xx o harian falta dos para que uno de llos trabaje hasta por ejemplo los 15 y el otro( otra fuente distinta pero conectada al mismo trafo) que se ocupe del resto?

no se si me he explicado bien, hagan lo que puedan con mi ineptitud


----------



## DOSMETROS

LM317 para 1,5  y el LM350 para 3 Amperes , desde 1,2 hasta 37 Vdc

Y aqui tenés la cuestión de las letras en la página 2 :

LM117/LM317A/LM317-N 3-Terminal *...* - Texas Instruments

Saludos !


----------



## jjjasesino

Muchas gracias, la proteccion contra cortos se aplica igual que con los 78xx?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Poné imagen de la protección a la cual te referís


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

la proteccion y el paso de corriente aplica en los lm78xx y los lm3xx
hay que leer las hojas de datos 
bueno de varios fabricantes por que deacuedo al fabricante cambian los ejemplos

eso si si compras un LM78xx y no te funciona puede que hayas comprado uno pirata como yo compre 20 LM7805 "por baratos" y todos me regulan a 8V

hay que tener en cuenta eso aparte de los calculos revisar si lo que compraste es original
por que si no es original puede que pongas el paso de corriente y el anticortos
y truene POR QUE LOS TRANSISTORES SON PIRATAS NO TRABAJAN COMO DEBEN Y ESTALLAN
ojo en todo buscar aparte de los calculos , buscar componentes buenos

para los que esten en este foro 
¿cuantos de ustedes han sido victima de componentes marca patito?


----------



## blanko001

TRILO-BYTE dijo:
			
		

> la proteccion y el paso de corriente aplica en los lm78xx y los lm3xx
> hay que leer las hojas de datos
> bueno de varios fabricantes por que deacuedo al fabricante cambian los ejemplos



Y también de acuerdo al fabricante algunas hojas de datos estan más completas que otras o más didácticas por así decirlo. 



			
				TRILO-BYTE dijo:
			
		

> eso si si compras un LM78xx y no te funciona puede que hayas comprado uno pirata como yo compre 20 LM7805 "por baratos" y todos me regulan a 8V
> 
> hay que tener en cuenta eso aparte de los calculos revisar si lo que compraste es original
> por que si no es original puede que pongas el paso de corriente y el anticortos
> y truene POR QUE LOS TRANSISTORES SON PIRATAS NO TRABAJAN COMO DEBEN Y ESTALLAN
> ojo en todo buscar aparte de los calculos , buscar componentes buenos
> 
> para los que esten en este foro
> ¿cuantos de ustedes han sido victima de componentes marca patito?



Una cosa es que sean falsificados, pero que se equivoquen al marcarlos es la tapa! Imagina alimentar un circuito que tenga unos IC muy delicados a 5V y que resulte que es un 7809 u otro peor 
Bueno y de marca patito no me han salido, pero si los bautizados por DOSMETROS como José el pana. Me sucedió; _aquí_ y luego _aquí_.

Saludos!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

esa es una completa verdad
en mi caso hubo un tiempo que vendieron leds rojos completamente alrevez bueno el patillaje y muchos en mi escuela aprendieron a usarlos alrevez

bueno eso es un off topic
pero a lo que voy es que hay que tener cuidado
diseñar una fuente de voltaje es facil y el fabricante propone muchas ecuaciones GENERALMENTE las ecuaciones que propone el fabricante son las mas exactas que las de un libro

pero pero HAY QUE TENER CUIDADO CON LOS MARCA CORSARIO
me ha tocado ver desde LM78xx alrevez , lm317 que no se protegen y se disparan a 30v
y TIP42 que en realidad son TIP41
o TIP42 que son TIP32
Fatalidades de todo tipo en lugar de hacer una fuente de poder galletuda uno diseña una FUENTE DE HUMO


----------



## JHON LOPEZ

*A*migos buenas noches ..tengo un problema con este circuito ..aproximadamente hace tres meses usaba este circuito y me funcionaba muy b*ie*n , mas*-*o*-*menos lo hi*c*e unas 200 veces..pero hace unos dias lo volvi ha fabricar y resulta q*ue* no funciona ..el problema es q*ue* cuando alimento el circuito quema el potenciometro ..yo uso una transformador de 18v ..y el circuito no lo soporta, *¿*alguien sabe a q*ue* se debe*?* *¿*me podrian ayudar analizando el circuito*?* ...aparte tambien esta quemando el lm 317 ....


----------



## JHON LOPEZ

*A*migos buenas noches ..tengo un problema con este circuito ..aproximadamente hace tres meses usaba este circuito y me funcionaba muy b*ie*n , mas*-*o*-*menos lo hi*c*e unas 200 veces..pero hace unos dias lo volvi ha fabricar y resulta q*ue* no funciona ..el problema es q*ue* cuando alimento el circuito quema el potenciometro ..yo uso una transformador de 18v ..y el circuito no lo soporta, *¿*alguien sabe a q*ue* se debe*?* *¿*me podrian ayudar analizando el circuito*?* ...aparte tambien esta quemando el lm 317 ....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Creo que hay problemas con los LM317 , probaste con otra partida ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Creo que hay problemas con los LM317 , probaste con otra partida ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola a todos cordial saludo, tengo el siguiente cuestionamiento ¿En que se diferencia los siguiente divisores de ajuste? 

Ver el archivo adjunto 110628

En el el divisor de *R1+R2* uno puede colocar las resistencia que uno quiera por ejemplo: Si colocamos 240 y 470 tendemos una tensión de salida de 3,7Volts, pero si colocamos 2400 y 4700 obtendremos el mismo resultado por lógica pero en que varia ademas que la intensidad es menor?

¿Se tiene mayor inestabilidad o es lo mismo?

saludos Atte *SSTC*

posdata: NO DIGAN QUE ES LO MISMO


----------



## Fogonazo

Como muchas cosas en electrónica es cuestión de criterio, pero dentro de valores requeridos.

*Condición 1:* El divisor debe ser armado con resistencias de un valor tal que garanticen los 100µA de consumo del terminal de control.

*Condición 2:* El divisor debe ser armado con resistencias de un valor tal que su inductancia *NO* afecte la velocidad de respuesta del integrado (Muy poco probable)

*Condición 3:* El divisor *NO* debe presentar un consumo relevante para el integrado.

Así que dentro de estos 2 Criterios puedes adoptar el valor de resistencias que gustes, o que tengas en el cajón de componentes.  

Existe otro punto a considerar y que es la corriente mínima de consumo sobre el integrado.
Si es para una fuente que *eventualmente puede quedar sin consumo externo*, el propio consumo del divisor debe garantiza el correcto funcionamiento, así que el valor del las resistencia debe proveer ese consumo mínimo.




			
				SSTC dijo:
			
		

> . . . .
> 
> posdata: NO DIGAN QUE ES LO MISMO




*! Es lo mismo ¡*


----------



## Don Plaquetin

recién probé y me temo que NO funciono 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Solo acepta esos valores si la tensión es mayor a 20 Volts para la tensión que YO necesito o sea 3,7Volts tiene que ser entre los rango 100 a 1000 ohm. NI modo me voy a tener que ir bajo la lluvia a buscar la resistencia. un desastre 

saludos y gracias *SSTC*


----------



## DOSMETROS

SSTC dijo:


> me voy a tener que ir bajo la lluvia a buscar la resistencia. un desastre
> 
> saludos y gracias *SSTC*


 
A revolver las plaquetas que le tiraste al vecino  ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A revolver las plaquetas que le tiraste al vecino  ?



NO tengo paragua


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Si miras la hoja de datos del LM317, dice que 
3V <​​​​≤ (VIN − VOUT) <≤ 40V,---- *1.20 1.25 1.30 *V
[/SIZE]​5 mA <≤ IOUT <≤ IMAX, P <≤ PMAX 
Esto quiere decir que el LM317 necesita una corriente mínima de 5mA para funcionar correctamente.
Es por eso que R1 =240 ohmios o menos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

gracias *elaficionado* es lo que leí

Por eso es que tuve que usar una resistencia de 220 y jugar con R2 

Cha gracias, Atte *SSTC *


----------



## DealTech

Hola a todos quiero ver si alguien me puede ayudar; estoy montando una fuente con el LM317T tal y como aparece en la hoja de datos con sus diodos de protección, cuando lo alimento con una fuente de 12volts funciona bien, me regula de 1.2 a 11 volts, pero cuando le coloco una fuente de 33 volts el lm317T se quema... Que debería modificar para que esto no suceda? Gracias.


----------



## rastone1993

Le pusiste disipador al lm?


----------



## pandacba

Probablemente no es original es decir National  o Texas has medido bien que sean 33V den continua?? ya que si es en alterna som más de 45V y el disposiivo soporta 40V máximos


----------



## DealTech

Si le puse disipador, pero revienta al instante, es de la marca ST ya han reventado 4, el ultimo también quemo el potenciometro de 5K, lo curioso es que con la fuente de 12 volts que traigo de una fuente de CPU si funciona. Pero cuando le conecto la fuente de una vieja impresora HP de 33 volts revienta al instante.


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Fotos del montaje ?


----------



## DealTech

Hola son las siguientes:

En la primera no esta el pote para que se vean mejor las conexiones, al final los caídos que reventaron al instante cuando trate de colocar una fuente de impresora HP de 33 volts, también robe con una fuente de un router de 22 volts que también reventó al instante, en este momento esta funcionando con 12 volts de una fuentes de pc, no me he atrevido a colocar las otras fuentes pues es el  ultimo LM317T que me queda. Gracias de ante mano por cualquier luz para resolver el problema.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.


Mira esto:

Ver el archivo adjunto 66348



Chao.
elaficionado.


Nota: No uses los diodos de protección, en las instalaciones de prueba.


----------



## DealTech

Saludos, así tengo las conexiones, solo que la estoy alimentando con una fuente DC de una impresora HP, ya la hice funcionar sin diodos pero también reventó el LM317T.


----------



## Alexis0159

Puede que la fuente de 33v que dices le falte algo de filtro o no este funcionando correctamente, o tenga algo de tensión alterna. Podrias probar con un puente rectificador y un condensador de 2200uF a ver si se soluciona.
 Si no de última revisar la fuente.

Yo alimento 2 lm317 con 30v usando transistores a la salida y bien rectificados para que en la salida tenga 18 y 24v simétricos con mas corriente para un amplificador, lo que si eh tenido problemas con los transistores ya se me han quemado como 4 hasta ahora no tengo problemas.


----------



## DealTech

Saludos a todos, feliz año nuevo, mucha prosperidad y felicidad al lado de los suyos y de sus proyectos!!!!

Gracias por sus respuestas pues la verdad es que ya van 6 caídos (adjunto foto) en este proyecto, gracias Alexis0159 por tus comentarios, en un comienzo pensé que era la fuente pero ya he probado con otras y también se quema el LM317T y hasta dos potenciometros, lo que he dicho con 12 volts que traigo de una fuente de pc y lo probé también con una fuente de un router funciona perfecto, el problema es cuando conecto una fuente de mas de 12 volts.

Bueno les comento que esta fuente la quiero montar para hacer una "Resistencia de carga electrónica variable" (adjunto diagrama hecho por mi) inspirada en el diseño de Dave Jones, lo he simulado y funciona perfectamente, lo monte en protoboard y trayendo los 15 volts de referencia para el operacional desde una fuente regulable funciona perfectamente, ahora el problema surgió cuando trate de montar su propia fuente. 

Voy a montarla en impreso desde el programa a ver que pasa pues ya no me quedan mas LM317T para hacer pruebas en protoboard, adjunto diagrama que he hecho en Multisim para ver si alguien me puede ayudar con sus observaciones antes de hacer el impreso en baquelita. Muchas gracias.


----------



## shevchenko

Usa los demás voltajes de la fuente, por ejemplo -12 y +12 y así obtener 24v, el lm  en realidad es de fierro.. Con su protección térmica y Anti corto solo se calienta.... Tenés el disipador aislado al ic? Es mejor que montes el circuitos con cables, usando una placa vieja sin pistas, incluso un plástico perforado y cableando...  Usa un fusible en la entrada de alimentación o lampara serie ( una de 24v o dos de 12 en serie) así no quemas nada, o al menos menos grave...
Si puedes has el PCB que es simple y te ahorra posibles errores, si sigue pasando llevaselos a quien se los compraste junto con los que te queden y devuelvelos exigiendo tu dinero! Si no te retribuyen, no importa y ya sabes donde no comprar!

Saludos!


----------



## ruben90

Feliz año igualmente.
Por lo que puedo notar en la punta 1, es que el consumo es de 11 Ampers, espero que tu fuente de 12V te los pueda suministrar. También recuerda que el VGS tiene un límite (generalmente +/- 20V).
En el caso del LM317, coloca un diodo rectificador entre la fuente y la entrada, después coloca los capacitores de filtrado, con un electrolítico de 1000uF basta.
Recuerda que la potencia disipada por el LM317 es igual a,


		Código:
	

PD = (Vin - Vout) * I,  (Watts)

espero que alimentes nada más los AMP.OP.

Si usas fuentes independientes, trata de conectar sus tierras entre si.
También veo el AMP.OP. esta conectado a los 30V, no es demasiado para el.

Te cuento que una vez hize una fuente rudimentaria, y cuando la prendí se quemó el potenciómetro, después me di cuenta que conectaba mal la resistencia de 240 ohms, así que te recomiendo que cheques las conexiones muy bien.


----------



## DealTech

ruben90 dijo:


> También veo el AMP.OP. esta conectado a los 30V, no es demasiado para el.
> 
> Te cuento que una vez hize una fuente rudimentaria, y cuando la prendí se quemó el potenciómetro, después me di cuenta que conectaba mal la resistencia de 240 ohms, así que te recomiendo que cheques las conexiones muy bien.



Bueno viendo la hoja de datos del LM324N se alimenta hasta con 32V podría colocarle un regulador de 12 o 15 para mas seguridad. Lo cierto es que quiero usar esa fuente de impresora HP para no usar transformador y etapa de rectificación, ademas la tengo a mano.


----------



## Fogonazo

El conductor rojo en esta imagen

Ver el archivo adjunto 138442​
¿ Es el positivo de entrada al regulador ?


----------



## ruben90

Personalmente, creó que conectas algún componente mal ya que no logró diferenciar entre el negativo y positivo. Te recomiendo lo siguiente:

1)Desarma todo.
2)Observa la circuiteria de la fuente HP, sí encuentras diagrama mucho mejor, y comprueba si es lineal o conmutada.
3)Mide la salida de la fuente.
4)Conecta un diodo rectificador a la salida y después un condensador de 1000uF electrolítico.
5)Arma cuidadosamente el circuito del LM317 (conexiones claras) y coloca una resistencia de 10k ohms a la salida.
6)Mide el voltaje variando el potenciómetro, el menor voltaje debe ser entre 1.25V-1.5V, el máximo voltaje debe ser igual a Vin - 1.25V.
7)Coloca una carga mayor a la salida (como un motorcito o un varios led) y comprueba si se calienta el LM317.

Si todo va bien, es que tal vez tenías una conexión mal, pero si después de todo eso, al conectar tu circuito falla, o tu circuito esta mal implementado o tus LM317 son piratas.


----------



## locodelafonola

Hola





DealTech dijo:


> Saludos, así tengo las conexiones, solo que la estoy alimentando con una fuente DC de una impresora HP, ya la hice funcionar sin diodos pero también reventó el LM317T.


 Bueno ., aca tengo tres fuentes de impresora HP​ Las tres funcionan perfectamente ., y son las tres distintas​ Medi las salidas de la tres tienen una salida de 5V y otra de !!! 42V ¡¡¡  ., ojo que no son 33V ¡¡¡​


----------



## DealTech

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Es el positivo de entrada al regulador ?



El positivo esta en la patilla 3 del LM317T viene del bus de arriba por el cable amarillo luego del capacitor 104

Bueno probé con otra fuente esta ves de una Lexmark 30 volts 0.5 A (adjunto foto) y volvió y se quemo, el que me quedaba  Reitero el montaje funciono con 12 volts.

Creo que los LM317T son piratas.... no hay otra explicación, mañana iré por otros a otro proveedor a ver que pasa.


----------



## Fogonazo

DealTech dijo:


> El positivo esta en la patilla 3 del LM317T viene del bus de arriba por el cable amarillo luego del capacitor 104 . . . .



El cabe amarillo parece ir a la pata *N° 1*  Y el cable negro a la pata *N° 3*


----------



## DealTech

Fogonazo dijo:


> El cabe amarillo parece ir a la pata *N° 1*  Y el cable negro a la pata *N° 3*



Bueno al sacar el LM317T al espacio para que entre con su disipador coloque otros cables a los que no les preste atención al color, sin embargo el orden de las patillas esta bien. EL montaje funciona alimentándolo con los 12Volts DC. 

Gracias


----------



## ruben90

Yo estoy utilizando este diagrama para alimentar un ventilador de 12V/200mA y en la entrada del lm317 tengo 30V, y me anda de maravilla.

Rojo > Vin > 30V
Cafe > Vout >12V


----------



## Fogonazo

DealTech dijo:


> Bueno al sacar el LM317T al espacio para que entre con su disipador coloque otros cables a los que no les preste atención al color, sin embargo el orden de las patillas esta bien. EL montaje funciona alimentándolo con los 12Volts DC.
> 
> Gracias




O sea que la imagen *NO* se corresponde con tus comentarios y con la realidad del montaje 


 
  
 
​
¿ No te parece importante que los datos que aportas para resolver *TU* problema sean reales. ?

La falla que describes es característica de un regulador *mal conectado*.

Que en algún momento te funcionara con 12V *NO* es relevante ya que estando mal conectado pudo haber estado trabajando de una forma distinta a la que se pensó al diseñarlo.


----------



## DealTech

Saludos, bueno la conclusión es que en este reto hay dos sospechosos 1ro. la persona que esta haciendo el montaje osea yo , 2do. puede que los componentes no sean originales. Para salir de la duda quiero postear las fotografías paso a paso del montaje basándome en la figura que suministro elaficionado _Aquí_

1. Aquí algunos elementos que voy a estar usando, he comprado los LM317T en tres tiendas diferentes incluyendo la tienda sospechosa de tener los integrados falsificados los he enumerado, trate de buscar de diferentes marcas pero en el mercado de mi ciudad solo conseguí la marca ST (DATASHEET), voy a alimentar el circuito con una fuente de PC marca DELL acondicionada para obtener la linea de 12 volts, también probare con una fuente de impresora marca Lexmark de 30 volts 500mA y con una fuente de impresora HP de 32 volts 2500ma.



























2. Conecto la entrada de voltaje DC a la linea superior de la protoboard, el cable rojo al positivo (+) y el negro al negativo(-)











3. Conecto un capacitor ceramico de 0.1uf (104) paralelo a la entrada de voltaje, lo he medido con un polimetro en la escala  de capacidad y en comienzo funciona correctamente.






4. Unifico la linea negativa (-) de entrada con la linea negativa (-) de salida con un puente negro.






5. Conecto un cable rojo de la linea positiva (+) a la linea donde estará la patilla 3 del integrado






6. Coloco grasa térmica al integrado y lo coloco a un disipador.






7. Coloco una resistencia de 240 omhs (rojo, amarillo, café, dorado) uniendo las patillas 1 y 2 del integrado.






8. Uso otra protoboard para pinchar el potenciometro de 5K (para no dañar la nueva  ) uno con un puente la patilla 1 y 2.






9. Coloco un cable color naranja desde la linea donde estará la patilla 1 del integrado a la patilla 1 del potenciometro.






10. Conecto un cable negro desde la patilla 3 del potenciometro a la linea negativa (-) de salida.






11. Coloco un capacitor electrolítico de 1uF 50V en paralelo en la linea de salida conservando su correcta polaridad.





12. Conecto un cable rojo desde la linea donde estará la patilla 2 del integrado al positivo de la salida.






13. Conecto un cable negro al negativo (-) de la salida y un cable rojo al positivo (+) de la salida.






14. Coloco el integrado LM317T mirando hacia mi en el espacio donde coloque los cables de entrada, salida y ajuste como se menciono en los puntos anteriores.






15. Conecto un polimetro a la salida en la escala de continuidad me marca infinito, lo que me indica que no hay cortos a la salida. 






Por recomendación del usuario _elaficionado_ no coloco diodos de protección en esta prueba.

Bueno esta listo para conectarle la alimentación, colocar el polimetro en la escala de voltaje DC y ver el resultado, pero antes me gustaría tener su ayuda, saber sus comentarios, sugerencias para no seguir en el error si lo hay.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Para evitar continuar "Quemando" cosas, intercala una lámpara de 12V 5W (automotor) en la línea de alimentación (+).
Si aparece un cortocircuito, la lámpara se encenderá limitando la corriente evitando que se queme algo.


----------



## DealTech

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para evitar continuar "Quemando" cosas, intercala una lámpara de 12V 5W (automotor) en la línea de alimentación (+).
> Si aparece un cortocircuito, la lámpara se encenderá limitando la corriente evitando que se queme algo.



Ok, procedo a colocar una lámpara de 12 Volts en serie por la línea positiva de alimentación. Una pregunta, la misma lámpara sirve con las fuentes de 30 y 32 volts?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

DealTech dijo:


> Ok, procedo a colocar una lámpara de 12 Volts en serie por la línea positiva de alimentación. Una pregunta, la misma lámpara sirve con las fuentes de 30 y 32 volts?


Hola caro Don DealTech en ese caso (30 o 32V) la lampara de teste tiene que sener de ao menos 24 Voltios , 12 Voltios quema (estropia)     en casos de un possible corto. 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## shevchenko

2 o 3  lamparas de 12 en serie!!

Saludos.


----------



## DealTech

Bueno amigos acabo de hacer la prueba con el integrado numero 1, el vídeo aquí:






Sigo con los demás integrados y les comentare.


----------



## DealTech

Concluyo con las pruebas que el sospechoso #2 es el culpable, después de probar con varios integrados en el mismo montaje saco la conclusión que la falla es el integrado LM317T el cual parece ser una imitación, lo que me alivia porque se creía que estaba cometiendo algún error en el montaje.  Si hay alguna otra conclusión de parte de ustedes me gustaría escucharla. Gracias!!!

Aquí vídeo concluyente:


----------



## Fogonazo

Esos reguladores ¿ Se encuentran aislados eléctricamente del disipador ?


----------



## DealTech

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esos reguladores ¿ Se encuentran aislados eléctricamente del disipador ?



Ninguno de los,dos pues el disipador tampoco esta haciendo contacto eléctrico con otro objeto en el montaje, pero por si las dudas me queda otro sospechoso por probar esta ves lo voy a aislar no quiero que queden dudas sobre el montaje. Otra observación los primeros que se dañaron los había colocado sin disipador e igualmente se quemaron al instante.


----------



## Fogonazo

DealTech dijo:


> Ninguno de los,dos pues el disipador tampoco esta haciendo contacto eléctrico con otro objeto en el montaje, pero por si las dudas me queda otro sospechoso por probar esta ves lo voy a aislar no quiero que queden dudas sobre el montaje. Otra observación los primeros que se dañaron los había colocado sin disipador e igualmente se quemaron al instante.



Publica una imagen, de buena calidad, de los reguladores que tienes a la mano, dañados o no
¿ Compraste todos los reguladores en el mismo sitio ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

DealTech dijo:


> Concluyo con las pruebas que el sospechoso #2 es el culpable, después de probar con varios integrados en el mismo montaje saco la conclusión que la falla es el integrado LM317T el cual parece ser una imitación, lo que me alivia porque se creía que estaba cometiendo algún error en el montaje.  Si hay alguna otra conclusión de parte de ustedes me gustaría escucharla. Gracias!!!
> 
> Aquí vídeo concluyente:
> https://youtu.be/inp3iVjgtnE


Lo regulador trucho seguramente levo lo puebre potenciometro a una "vida mejor"  
Desafortunadamente esas "cosas" estan mas comun de acontecer a cada dia que pasa  graças a las porquerias Chinas que invaden lo comercio especializado     
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo

Si realizas una nueva prueba coloca el disipador con las patas (del disipador) hacia el lado contrario a la protoboard.


----------



## DealTech

Fogonazo dijo:


> Publica una imagen, de buena calidad, de los reguladores que tienes a la mano, dañados o no
> ¿ Compraste todos los reguladores en el mismo sitio ?



Como menciono en el vídeo compre los reguladores en 3 sitios diferentes, los marcados con el numero 1 funcionan bien para mi son originales, los marcados con el numero 2 y 3 se quemaron en el mismo montaje para mi son los falsos.

la mejor foto que puede obtener para que se vea la serigrafía fue esta:








Se pueden ver las fotos en tamaño grande aquí:
https://sites.google.com/site/montajelm317t/


----------



## Fogonazo

No se llega a ver nada


----------



## DealTech

Fogonazo dijo:


> No se llega a ver nada



Ingresa directamente a la pagina del montaje y das click sobre la imagen de los reguladores se amplia a tamaño real y se ve bien la serigrafia. 

https://sites.google.com/site/montajelm317t/


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Antiguamente los conponentes truchos Chineses eran marcados con una serigrafia mediocre muy facil de identificar  , pero hoy en dia no mas , ahora ya enpleyan marcadores mas prolijos basados en Laser      
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

es cierto yo compre 15 reguladores 7805 y todos dan 8v y segun son marca ST

y una vez compre reguladores 7805 "segun ON" y en lugar de calentarse y autoprotegerse estallaban como palomita de maiz.

*hay que tener mucho cuidado donde comprar componentes*


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Jo creo que la unica salida realmente segura es conpra en lo mercado Norte Americano (EEUU) , una latitude donde la Ley  realmente es seguida y cunprida , cosa no mucho comun por lo resto del mundo     
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ruben90

Yo creo que son pitaras, el LM317T que utilizó, lo tengo desde el 2009 y muchas veces lo conecté mal y solo los componentes pasivos reventaban. A veces lo conectaba sin disipador y se calentaba al punto de quemarme cuando lo tocaba y aun da batalla.

Mejor compra un transistor de potencia y armate tu propio regulador (con diodo zener y amp. op.)


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

y si el transistor esta igual o peor de pirata?


----------



## DealTech

Será cuestión de probar, ya voy a seguir con el proyecto inicial (Resistencia electrónica de carga variable - Dummy Load)  he recuperado algunas partes de fuentes y UPS quemadas mañana veremos como sale.


----------



## ecotronico

Hola a todos!

DealTech: realmente has hecho un gran trabajo de investigación con el LM317 y con tus resultados, yo tampoco descarto que sea falsificado o con falla de fabricación.
Solamente quería sugerirte que probaras el circuito sin los capacitores porque la datasheet dice que son opcionales.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esto no es para dar tantas vueltas!!!!
Los reguladores que se queman son falsos y listo.
Me he cansado de usar LM317, con y sin diodos, cony sin capacitores. He llegado a 39 V E-S y NUNCA se quemo ninguno... excepto uno que era 100% falso.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

es que esos chinos todo copian.

dicen creo que es pirata pero en los amplificadores de audio los transistores de potencia es un 99.999999% que el que uno compro para hacer una reparacion es pirata y durara unos minutos antes de estirar la pata 

y los amplificadores STK por mas que te jure el vendedor que es 100% originar tiene una probabilidad de 100% de ser una falsificacion.

no se diga de los LM7805, TIP41 , TIP42 , compuertas raras , 2n3906 ,2N3904 , BC547 y hasta LEDS pirtas hay


----------



## HLL

Gracias por la solucion, compre un lote de diez lm317 y todos se quemaron y me quemaron el potenciometro


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

SI y NO

es lo mismo si el que vende los 317 salieron malos es por que compra con lo chino
y los transistores igual.

mismo punto de venta


----------



## DealTech

ecotronico dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> DealTech: realmente has hecho un gran trabajo de investigación con el LM317 y con tus resultados, yo tampoco descarto que sea falsificado o con falla de fabricación.
> Solamente quería sugerirte que probaras el circuito sin los capacitores porque la datasheet dice que son opcionales.



Definitivamente la conclusión fue que los LM317T eran falsificados (copias, piratas, bambas, chiviados etc... ) 

El circuito con el integrado original funciona perfecto con o sin los capacitores. 

Lo raro es que los falsos si regulan si se alimenta el circuito hasta con 12 volts.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

yo me imagino que el pirata lo hace por que es una copia economica del real, es decir han de usar menos material al hacer los depositos en los sustratos.

por eso regulan bien hasta cierto nivel.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Opino que son rezagos de fábrica, que en vez de destruirlos los venden "por kilo"

Los compran , los remarcan y listo


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

¿entonces los transistores piratas son tambien saldos de fabrica?


----------



## ruben90

Por eso hay que reciclar aparatos electrónicos y sacarles cualquier dispositivo posible, si no tendremos que volver a usar tarjetas perforadas


----------



## DOSMETROS

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> ¿entonces los transistores piratas son tambien saldos de fabrica?


 
Sips  en su gran mayoria


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

eso no lo sabia.

digo uno por ejemplo compra un D1555 transistor de salida horizontal.

y compra ese mismo en pirata, si yo lo abro con las pinzas vere que el cuadrito de silicio es mas pequeño

¿eso es un saldo?

es decir mismo transistor ,mismas medidas pero diferente sustrato.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No , ese es falso o fabricado por alguna fábrica chica


----------



## electronicaspeed

Cargador de bateria de automovil se calienta mucho.

Qué tal compañero trabajor ! Sucede  armé un circuito cargador de bateria de automovil con un LM317 (max 1,5 amp),
dispongo de un eliminador de ordenador de 19v a 1,8 A,  y de esa salida conecto el LM317, la resistencia del adjust, la reistencia fijam y los dos capacitores. Fijo el voltaje de salida a 13,0 v  y lo conecto a la bateria que tiene 11v y no arranca el automovil., y supuestamente listo. ¡ PERO NO ! NO ñaca ñaca ñaca !.  Resulta que como al minuto de conectar la bateria el LM317 montado ya en un disipador se calienta mucho.  ¿A qué se debe ?. Tengo entendido que las baterias de auto se cargan con mas de 2 ampere, entre mas corriente (claro sin exagerar)  mas rapido se carga. Pero bueno con el LM317 estoy esperando a que se cargue a 1.0 o 1,2 ampere AUNQUE  SE TARDE 30 horas, no hay problema. Pero porqué e calienta? Que me sugieren tomando en cuenta que ya tengo un eliminador 18v 1,8A (me ahorro el rectificado etc etc etc) ...


----------



## Lucho LP

La batería está requiriendo mucha más corriente que la que tu cargador puede entregar...
Acá en el foro hay circuitos probados sumamente eficientes para ese propósito.
Abrazo!


----------



## electronicaspeed

Tenía como corazonada eso: que se le exige al LM317 mas corriente que la que puede entregar. pero mi pregunta es si puedo usar ese CI aunque se taaarde en cargar la bateria 40 o 50 horas, no hay prisa. A fuerzas tengo que usar un Ci con mas potencia como LM338 o ponerle un transistos puente etc etc?

No existe esa posibilidad de cargar la bateria de carro a 13v con menos de 1,5 ampere que me otrogue el Ci ?


----------



## Oufes

Yo creo que para cargar la bateria tendrias que hacer un
limitador de tension y corriente

el limitador o regulador ya lo tienes
solo le pones una resistencia en serie para que
limite la corriente de carga y la fuente no se exija
demasiado cargando la bateria


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Ver el archivo adjunto 16239 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pandacba

otro problema de disipación viene dado por la diferencia de tensión entre la entrada y la salida en el circuito propuesto la tensión de entrada es muy alta, en la entrada cerca de 33VDC en la salida 15Vdc la    diferencia son 18V a una corriente de 1.2A son unos 21W de puro desperdicio


----------



## Alberto villagran

Hola a todos, tengo un problema con mi fuente debido a que ya lo conecte tal y cómo está en el circuito pero aún así no me regula solo me da el máximo de voltaje que son 33v, además verifique que el potenciometro estuviera bien midiéndolo con el multimetro de conectar la pata "A" y la "B" para comprobar que regulaba y no paso y pensé que era eso y lo cambie, ya que lo cambio pasa el mismo problema y de repente también lo comprobé que sirviera en el multimetro y daba la casualidad de que ya no regulaba. 
Ya lo arme 4 veces y sigue el resultado igual, lo que estaba pensando era cambiar el lm317 pero no se si me puedan orientar de que es lo correcto
Gracias por leeR


----------



## Scooter

¿Cuales son los valores de R1 y R2?
O los conectas mal, o están mal, o se estropean por no ser del valor adecuado.


----------



## Alberto villagran

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> ¿Cuales son los valores de R1 y R2?
> O los conectas mal, o están mal, o se estropean por no ser del valor adecuado.




R1 son de 220 y R2 de 5k pero lo más raro es de que ya lo había hecho el circuito y si me variaba es algo que no puedo comprender


----------



## flaco-urbano

Controla los pines del potenciometro que no estén flojos o con falso contacto respecto a la pista de carbón.


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Mensajes temporales , el tema ya existe ¿Por que crearlo de nuevo?*

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/problemas-fuente-lm317-2873/


Díodo de protección puesto al revés ?

LM317 en corto ?

Potenciómetro abierto ?


----------



## Alberto villagran

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> *Mensajes temporales , el tema ya existe ¿Por que crearlo de nuevo?
> 
> 
> Díodo de protección puesto al revés ?
> 
> LM317 en corto ?
> 
> Potenciómetro abierto ?*


*


Ya revise los diodos pero no sé cómo comprobar el lm317 y el potenciometro, si me dijeras como me serviría de mucha ayuda*


----------



## Fogonazo

Alberto villagran dijo:
			
		

> Ya revise los diodos pero no sé cómo comprobar el lm317 y el potenciometro, si me dijeras como me serviría de mucha ayuda



¿ Estas seguro de haber conectado correctamente el LM317 tal como figura en el datasheet ?

El LM317 lo reemplazas por otro

Potenciómetro, lo controlas con un multímetro en el modo "Medir resistencias" 
*Mides:*
1) Entre extremos
2) Entre uno de los extremos y el cursor (Moviendo el eje)
3) Entre el otro extremo y el cursor (Moviendo el eje)


----------



## Alberto villagran

Había medido mi anterior potenciometro el cual al girar la perilla no marcaba en el multimetro, después lo cambie por uno que si variaba y al ponerlo en el circuito lo volví a medir para ver qué si funcionará y de repente ya no me variaba se me hizo muy raro ya que lo había medido previamente para comprobar que funcionara y después de ponerlo en el circuito ya no.
Todavía tengo que comprar otro lm317 para descartar esa solución y espero que sea esa


Esa es una foto de como lo tengo en el protoboard, nada más que quite el diodo de seguridad por si era eso pero sigue igual y no varía, que le ves mal??


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Ojo que no es : Entrada - Ajuste - Salida *
*Sino :* 
*Ajuste - Salida - Entrada *​


----------



## Alberto villagran

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> *Ojo que no es : Entrada - Ajuste - Salida *
> 
> *Sino :
> 
> Ajuste - Salida - Entrada*


*
Si lo tengo en la poscision correcta*


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Retira el potenciómetro, pon el ajuste y el terminal del resistor (220) que va unido al ajuste a tierra. Mide la salida del regulador y esta debe ser de 1.25V aproximadamente. Sí, esto no así, el regulador está deteriorado o malogrado. También puede estar mal conectado.

Sí, obtienes 1.25V, pon un resistor de 470 ohm ó 1K en reemplazo del potenciómetro, y mira que voltaje obtienes.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## dxdiag90

Buen día comunidad, acudo a este foro para resolver un problema:

Tengo una fuente dual variable típica estudiantil de 30Volts, que a la salida me arroja dos voltajes uno negativo y otro positivo (para alimentar operacionales y demás).
mi transformador AC trabaja 24v-0-24v @ 2Amp.  y manejo componentes como los LM337T Y LM317T   y una etapa de potencia con TIP2955 y TIP3055 con bc558 bc548 
el problema  es que el voltaje de salida (+) positivo de la fuente me marca unicamente de 12v a 30v  (el rango de 0 a 11V nunca me los arroja), en cambio el voltaje negativo (-) me arroja de -1.1V a -30.2V  (el cual está correcto), ya he cambiado condensadores y los tip y el problema persiste, cuál creen que sea el problema? pienso que puede ser los potenciómetros o regulador.
Gracias de antemano por su ayuda.


----------



## papirrin

Yo empezaría por quitar el tip3055 y verificar el voltaje en la salida del lm317.


----------



## dxdiag90

papirrin dijo:
			
		

> Yo empezaría por quitar el tip3055 y verificar el voltaje en la salida del lm317.



desoldando el TIP3055 el voltaje a la salida del LM317 varía entre 16.8V y 32.9V


----------



## papirrin

Lo mas seguro es que el 317 esta dañado.. 
Quitalo y prueba armarlo en un protoboard para verificar que funcione o cambialo . Lo que sea mas facil. 

No es necesario que pongas capacitores sólo un potenció metro la resistencia y el regulador. Alimentas con una fuente de 12v o lo que tengas.


----------



## dxdiag90

papirrin dijo:
			
		

> Lo mas seguro es que el 317 esta dañado..
> Quitalo y prueba armarlo en un protoboard para verificar que funcione o cambialo . Lo que sea mas facil.
> 
> No es necesario que pongas capacitores sólo un potenció metro la resistencia y el regulador. Alimentas con una fuente de 12v o lo que tengas.



Al reemplazarlo ya arroja volts. entre 1 y 30 
soldo el tip??


----------



## papirrin

Si ya debería funcionar


----------



## dxdiag90

papirrin dijo:
			
		

> Si ya debería funcionar



y efectivamente ya funcionó como esperaba,  estoy infinitamente  agradecido por el usuario papirrin y la web Foros de Electrónica.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate en una pequeña reforma con dos leds rojos y dos resistencias de 1k *para que la fuente arranque desde los 0 V.*

En rojo tu conexión actual , en azul la reforma , podés cortar el impreso con un cutter y conectar el led rojo en serie con 1k soldandolo por debajo de la plaqueta .

Saludos !


Ver el archivo adjunto 155391


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola amigos del Foro.
Antes que nada, deseo Saludar en el día de su cumpleaños a los cuatro
amigos *DOSMETROS, alejoelgomoso, Jose Mata y easp 77.*
Pasen todos ellos un hermoso día.
Bien. Ahora quiero comentarles que desde hace prácticamente un mes,
estoy dando vueltas como caballo en una noria de calesita, tratando de
terminar este proyecto de una fuente regulada, cuyo diagrama me 
pasaron y que adjunto.
Hice el PCB (toda una historia hasta que le tome la mano, algún día
les contaré esa experiencia).
Perforé e instalé los componentes (otra historia).
Hoy ya casi terminada, le instalé los periféricos y voila: *NO REGULA*
La conecto y me levanta de 30 Volt  hasta 60 Volt, pero no baja a cero
o casi cero,  la revisé muchas veces (hasta que pensé en los potenciómetros)
estos funcionan desde  cero hasta  5 K ohm, cuando los volví a soldar, los
coloco, enchufo la fuente y al probarla, SALTO UN FUSIBLE.
Me parece que mi nueva afición va a ser la carpintería, siempre y cuando consiga
sierra de goma. 
Les adjunto los diagramas, si en algún momento tienen ganas, por favor 
díganme donde me pude haber equivocado.
Un fuerte abrazo a todos.* GRACIAS DESDE YA*
Bendiciones.
Roberto.


----------



## Fogonazo

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos del Foro. . . . .


Agrega los valores de los componentes que no los tienen.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Gracias 

En el diagrama veo un lio con la masa   voy a analizarlo mejor


----------



## Fogonazo

Existe una diferencia entre el impreso y el circuito original revisa la conexión de los 1N4148


----------



## DOSMETROS

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:
			
		

> La conecto y me levanta de 30 Volt  hasta 60 Volt, pero no baja a cero.


 
Estas midiendo de + a - y deberías medir contra masa  , esos integrados no llegan a 60 Vdc


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Existe una diferencia entre el impreso y el circuito original revisa la conexión de los 1N4148



Hola a todos , en lo diagrama esquemactico tanbien falta la conección de tierra o masa para los capacitores de filtrado (conección central entre els) .  .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola queridos amigos *Fogonazo y DOSMETROS.*
Hice algo que por experiencia, nunca debe hacerse.
Puse un fusible nuevo del mismo valor 0,5 Amp.,y volví a probarla ahora no saltó.
La probé y surgen los siguientes valores:
*Punta del multímetro en borne rojo izquierdo, la otra en el centro:* Me da 
33 VOLTIOS, el *preset izquierdo no regula,* tampoco con el potenciómetro
izquierdo, puedo llevar la lectura a cero.
*Punta del multímetro en el borne rojo derecho, la otra en el centro:* Me da
33 VOLTIOS y con el potenciómetro de la derecha puedo ajustarla hasta 65 VOLT,
tampoco puedo bajarla a cero.
*O sea que:* Se puede decir que la fuente me está regulando desde 33 v. hasta 65 V.
*Tengo un presentimiento que no están funcionando los preset, o por lo menos el izquierdo,
puesto que girando el tornillito con el perillero debería haber algún cambio, me parece ¿ no ?*
Agradezco a ambos la celeridad de sus respuestas.
No quiero arruinarles el tiempo de vuestro descanso nocturno.
Fue demasiada la molestia que se tomaron. 
Por mi cuenta seguiré estudiando el circuito y les comentaré si hay alguna novedad,
veré donde están las diferencias entre el diagrama y del PCB.
Gracias.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.



Hola *Sr. Lopes.*
Gracias por sumarse a este proyecto.
También revisaré eso, mientras tanto estoy conforme en que no
haya saltado ningún fusible, ya que si bien es cierto que las soldaduras
no están perfectas, pues fueron muy manoseadas, pero por lo menos no
se ven cortos.
Bendiciones.
Roberto.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Preset 1 ---> para hallar el cero del voltaje positivo

Preset 2 ---> para hallar el cero del voltaje negativo

Ver el archivo adjunto 157079


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No coincidía para nada impreso con  diagrama


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola querido amigo *elaficionado.*
Muchas gracias por haberte tomado la molestia de corregir el circuito, y enviarlo.
Te deseo hacer unas preguntas de principiante:
1) De donde tomo la masa, pues la caja donde va la fuente es toda plástica,
supongo que de algún tornillo de donde se sujeta el transformador o soldando
el cable central del transformador al chasis del mismo, TU DIRAS.
2) Veré si puedo modificar con cablecitos el PCB ya hecho, o tendré que hacer un
PCB nuevo. (Voy a estudiar muy bien el diagrama que has tenido la gentileza de publicar). 
Te envío las fotos de lo que tengo hecho, para que puedas evaluar si lo puedo corregir
con puentes de cables o cosas así.
Nuevamente Gracias.
Dios te Bendiga.
Un Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Diamante* , si es tu primer impreso  bien 

Después veremos de estañar las pistas de corriente elevada.

Los presets dejalos calibrados en unos 200 a 240 Ohms , no mas de eso según indica datasheet.

Fusibles sin dudarlo de 2 A  , o 1,5 A , medio Ampere es demasiado poco .

Soldale dos resistencias de 470 Ohms entre las salidas y masa , sin carga a veces funcionan mal

Los disipadores son miserables


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola amigos del foro.
Ayer nuestro compañero *elaficionado*, tuvo la gentileza de modificar mi circuito
agregando las conexiones a tierra y poniendo en serie los preset con los potes en 
ambos reguladores, entre otras cosas.
Para no repetir el PCB, lo que hice fue pasar el circuito, tal cual quedó luego que
el moderador lo estudiara y lo simule con el software *"Livewire"*, para no gastar
tanto dinero.
Bien. El circuito pareciera funcionar pues lo puse en opción* "simulación"*, se ve la corriente circular (que loco no ?) con pequeños puntos rojos para el lado positivo y verde para el
negativo.
Como carga le puse tres Led en serie con una resistencia, y pude observar, poniendo el puntero en varios lugares como se podía leer valores entre 160 y 190 volt en la zona roja y los mismos valores pero precedidos por el signo menos, en la zona verde.
Como se que los led encienden con pequeños voltajes, incluso hay que agregarles una resistencia
en serie para reducir la intensidad de la corriente, me llamó la atención que no encendieran
y/o ni siquiera explotaran ante semejante voltaje.
Tengo que estudiar como se puede poner un voltímetro en *"Livewire"*.
Pienso que de existir alguno en la librería, se conecta entre la *Salida Positiva y la Salida Negativa*, porque si es como estoy comenzando a suponer, lo que sale de la fuente
no son voltios sino milivoltios, cosa que sería peor, pues la fuente no funcionaría.
También probé poner los Leds entre el Positivo y tierra, pasa lo mismo.
Si alguno de vosotros utiliza este programa le agradeceré me explique como se toma un instrumento de medición, porque no veo ningún voltímetro para DC.
Adjunto imagen del circuito hecho con el  LIVEWIRE .
Gracias a todos.
Bendiciones.
Roberto.



Actualizo la información anterior.
Ya pude instalar el voltímetro y el circuito, al menos como lo dibujé yo, marca 180 Volt.
Adjunto imagen.


----------



## mcrven

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:
			
		

> Actualizo la información anterior.
> Ya pude instalar el voltímetro y el circuito, al menos como lo dibujé yo, *marca 180 Volt.*
> Adjunto imagen.



Eso es lo que debe marcar. El transformador dice estar alimentado con 220V y tiene una relación de transformación de 1:1, por lo tanto en el secundario tendrá 110-0-110 VAC.

Debes colocar la relación de transformación 4,5:1


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Viendo bien el circuito, los preset deben ser quitados. Ellos sólo tienen sentido, sí se usa un diodo LED rojo en lugar de los 2 diodo en serie.

El teminal del centro del potenciómetro, debe conectarse con uno de los terminales de los extremos del mismo potenciómentro.

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: El Livewire no tiene el LM317, LN337.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola queridos amigos del foro.
Cuando comencé esta tarea, les dije que más adelante les iba a contar "La Historia". (Ver #905)
Bueno, llegó el momento.
Mi nieto mayor está estudiando electrónica en, el Instituto Madero, está en 5º Año.
Están realizando esta fuente, como trabajo Práctico, junto con sus compañeros .
El profesor les dio el circuito y una copia del PCB. Aprovechando la ocasión, y 
como siempre he deseado tener una fuente variable, le pedí el circuito y la imagen del PCB
para hacer la mía.
Esto es lo que me dio. (ver imágenes).
Como algunos de los argentinos, soy medio perfeccionista e hice el mismo circuito
del PCB en Autocad, pero pensando que si copiaba el circuito tal cual, al 
transferirlo a la plaqueta iba a quedar espejado y lo que hice fue espejarlo en el
Autocad, para que al imprimirlo salga derecho.
A partir de allí viene la epopeya: primero envié a realizar una copia en papel ilustración,
según las indicaciones de mi nieto, al querer transferirla con plancha a la placa,
no transfirió.
Luego, también siguiendo sus indicaciones, la copié sobre la hoja de una revista
con papel ilustración (algo mas fino), y por fin obtuve un hermoso PCB, bien nítido.
Luego del ácido , quede orgulloso del resultado.
Bien. A partir de allí comencé a poner los componentes y soldarlos, y  EXPLOTARON
los dos capacitores, me puse a estudiar el circuito paso a paso y vimos que estos
estaban al revés, los dimos vuelta, mi nieto se dio cuenta de otro detalle, que ahora
habían quedado los reguladores al revés. Los permutamos de lugar y a su vez se
me ocurrió la idea de rotarlos, para que las patitas queden en el sentido del ajuste
enfrentado con el potenciómetro.
Mientras tanto yo había hablado en este foro y me llamó la atención la nota de uno
de vosotros creo que DOSMETROS, que decía “esta plaqueta no tiene nada que ver
con el circuito.   
Entonces le dí mi plaqueta para que la revise el profesor, a lo cual respondió,
ESTE CIRCUITO ESTA AL REVES NO VA A FUNCIONAR NUNCA, los motivos
son que nunca debí espejar en el AUTOCAD.
Todo esto viene a cuento para PEDIR DISCULPAS a todos ustedes, por el trabajo
que les dí. *Y como justo castigo debo hacerlo nuevamente de cero.
*
Dios los Bendiga y Bendiga la obra de sus manos.
Roberto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:
			
		

> ESTE CIRCUITO ESTA AL REVES NO VA A FUNCIONAR NUNCA


 
  Opciones :

- Dar vuelta el impreso y soldar todo con las pistas hacia arriba  (todos lo hemos hecho )

- Rebuscárselas con ese impreso y hacer los cortes y puentes necesarios 

Si lo vas a hacer de nuevo , andá pensando en las pistas de corriente mas gruesas.

Consejo : Aqui en el Foro hay post de fuentes archi probadas y comentadas !

¿ De que potencia es tu transformador ?


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola *Sr. DOSMETROS*
Gracias por su comprensión y consejos.
Si quiero hacer una fuente, la necesito, tal vez pueda recuperar algún 
componente.
Mi transformador es *220VCA con Salida 24 +24 y 2 Amp.*
Me gustó pues es un circuito sencillo* (como para mi).*
Por las dudas lo haré en una plaqueta experimental, recuperada de otro
circuito, para reducir costos y tiempo.
Es mas ya comencé a instalar los componentes, solo me
falta el capacitor (que de 1000 microfaradios, no tengo y el de 2200 /63 Volt,
no creo que sirva). Adjunto imagenes.
Tengo una protoboard pero francamente no se usarla, me marean tantos
cablecitos.
Le ruego que si usted sabe de alguna fuente sencilla, me pase el link.
Esperemos que esta si funcione, caso contrario buscaremos otra.
Dios lo Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola Sr. DOSMETROS.
Gracias por haber creado esta página, la verdad que ,para mi , era necesaria.
Las respuestas de muchos compañeros , ante otros problemas de fuente ,me confundía un poco, pues no sabía si comentaban mis inconvenientes o 
los de otra persona. Perdone el trabajo que estoy dando.
Dios lo Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola amigos del foro.
*Les pregunto: ¿ Quien de ustedes no se mandó un cortocircuito alguna vez ?
¿ y tres seguidos en pocos días ?*
De acuerdo a lo que me explicaba nuestro amigo DOSMETROS, para mi, referente
electrónico sin grupo, en el *Post # 330*, ante mi pregunta de haber hecho 
el impreso al revés , me sugirió dar vuelta la plaqueta y poner los componentes del
lado de las pistas.
Me pareció una excelente idea, di vuelta la plaqueta y recuperé todos los componentes
que pude, algunos alargando sus terminales, el objetivo era que ninguno se toque 
entre si ni con las pistas.
Luego de bastante esfuerzo y habiendo revisado bien el circuito, con una ansiedad que
me invadía, lo quise probar y lo conecté de una.* PUFFFF....*
*....ME OLVIDE DE COLOCAR EL TRANSFORMADOR*.
Se escuchó un pequeño chispazo a la entrada de 220 y se calentaron los capacitores, pero
no explotaron.
Quisiera conectar de nuevo la plaqueta como se debe, pero estoy pasando por un período
de ELECTROFOBIA, que no me deja.
No tengo otro comentario de reconocer mea culpa.
Un Abrazo a todos.
Roberto.


----------



## pandacba

Esto es un mundo apasionante, pero que tiene esa  cosas de sinsabores a veces. No hay que desanimarse, se hace camino al andar, y los errores cometidos son experiencias invaluables e  inolvidables, de ellas se aprende mucho, todos hemos cometido herrores y hemos quemado cosas, es parte del apendizaje.
Te animo a seguir, porque también da muchas pero muchas satisfacciones y esas tampoco se olvidan.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola estimado amigo pandacba.
Gracias por brindarme esas palabras de aliento, pero desde hace un año
que comencé a interiorizarme por la electrónica, o por una cosa u otra
no me sale ningún proyecto bien.
Trato de poner toda la atención y el esfuerzo, pero mi cabeza solo sirve
de pisapapeles. Olvidarme de colocar el trató a la entrada, no tiene explicación.
Se lo que el foro esta pensando, y es justo que lo hagan, pero no se si alguna
vez voy a contar con la dichosa fuente.
Los estimo a todos.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola queridos amigos del Foro.
Con pleno conocimiento de que un tropezón no es caída y además
que el hombre es el único animal que tropieza con la misma 
piedra dos veces, he decidido volver a embarcarme nuevamente
en un nuevo, pero más sencillo, proyecto de fuente, que hasta yo
lo puedo entender.
En este caso se obtendrían unos 30 VCC a la salida con 24VCA de
salida del transformador, prometo no olvidarme de intercalar este
bendito elemento.
El circuito que copie del sitio  Elecfree.com, es el que adjunto.
Yo lo transcribí a mi cuaderno, visto del lado de los componentes y en
forma casera, lejos de todo protocolo electrónico.
No les pido, les ruego,  que si huelen a quemado me lo hagan saber.
Todo comentario es bienvenido.
Creo que estoy comenzando a aprender, por lo menos las pilas las 
tengo puestas, el oído atento y el corazón dispuesto.
Gracias desde ya.
Dios los prospere.
Roberto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/916647/


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Gracias *Sr. DOSMETROS.*
Consultaré en ese sitio entonces.
Un Fuerte Abrazo y Felíz Día del Padre.
Roberto.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola querido amigo* elaficionado*
Descuenta desde ya que lo haré de acuerdo a tu modificación.
Pero agradeceré me expliques, solo para aprender, el motivo
de estas modificaciones y además la función que cumplen los 
Diodos D2 y D3.
Te estoy muy agradecido.
Un Fuerte abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola caro Don DIAMANTEPURO la función de "D2" y "D3" es descargar automacticamente los capacitores "C3" y "C4" cuando la fuente es desligada .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Los diodos son opcionales (son diodos se seguridad. D2 sirve para descargar el capacitor de salida C3, cuando la entrada está en cortocircuito. D3 y D2 sirven para descargar el capacitor C4, cuando la entrada está en cortocircuito.



R2 puede ser un resistor de valor fijo, así se tiene un voltaje de salida de un valor fijo. También puede ser un potenciómetro para tener una fuente de voltaje de salida variable.




El voltaje de salida se halla con esta fórmula.

R1 puede ser de 240 ohmios o menos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola* Sres Daniel Lopes y elaficionado.*
Agradezco la celeridad con que respondieron, entendí perfectamente la función de los
diodos D2 y D3.
Como no estoy aún preparado para ciertas expresiones de electrónica, por mi bajo
conocimiento del tema les pregunto:
*"La entrada está en circuito" * ¿ Significa que en la patilla IN del LM317 existe 
tensión o sea que la fuente esta conectada ?
Por último, Sr elaficionado:
La fórmula para hallar el voltaje de salida que usted refiere, es para obtener un valor
de tensión fijo, variando el valor de la resistencia R2, según esa ecuación: 
A mayor R2 para un valor dado de R1, mayor va a ser el voltaje de salida Vout.
O sea por ejemplo: *quiero obtener un valor fijo de 21 voltios ¿ que valor de R2 debo 
poner a mi fuente ?*

Hago:  21 V = 1,25V ( 1 + R2/240 Ohm) luego despejando:

R2 = ((21V / 1.25) x 240 )) - 240 =* 3792 Ohm.* 

si los conocimientos matemáticos de mi época no me falla.

Pero como ese valor de resistencia comercial no existe, se pondría una 
cercana mayor.

Si es así, entendí todo.
Les agradezco a ambos. Bendiciones.
Roberto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Bueno una salida es reenplazar esa resistencia de valor no comercial por un preset resistivo multivoltas (precisión) ,ayusta el con un destornillador plano y despues traba ese preset con barniz (esmalte) para uñas .
Otro meo serias poner dos resistores comerciales en série donde un resistor tiene su valor proximo a lo deseado pero un poco mas bajo en série con otro resistor de bajo valor hasta obtenir o valor final igual a lo deseado o otro caso serias  dos resistores comerciales en paralelo donde lo valor de lo premero resistor es mui proximo a lo valor deseado un poco para mas y lo otro de valor bien mas alto es conectado en paralelo de modo obtenir lo valor deseado lo mas proximo que possible for.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Gracias Sr.Daniel Lopez.
Esta muy claro, no se me había ocurrido una composición de resistencias
Serie /Paralelo ,para obtener un valor requerido.
Un fuerte abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Aquí puedes descargar un calculadora del  LM317: Ver el archivo adjunto 39349

*"La entrada está en circuito"*, lo que quiese decir es*"La entrada está en cortocircuito"* 

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Yo hice este programa de calculadora del LM317, que es prácticamente una copia de la calculadora, que te sugierí antes en está publicación


----------



## mcrven

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Gracias Sr.Daniel Lopez.
> Esta muy claro, no se me había ocurrido una composición de resistencias
> Serie /Paralelo ,para obtener un valor requerido.
> Un fuerte abrazo.
> Roberto.



Tanto esfuerzo no tiene sentido, Roberto. Ninguna tensión de alimentación requiere tanta precisión. Las tolerancias son muy grandes. Solo si se tratara de un trabajo de laboratorio de alta precisión, entonces requerirías de un instrumento así.

Saludos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Don diamante:
La resistencia R1 en el esquema de elaficionado conviene que sea inferior a 240 ohms... De hecho, bastante inferior. El valor de 240 ohms esta basado en que la corriente de salida sea de 5 mA como minimo para empezar a regular correctamente. Pero en la practica, las tolerancias y las segundas marcas hacen necesaria una corriente mayor (del orden de los 10 mA), asi que conviene colocar 100 o 120 ohms como maximo.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Queridos amigos del Foro.
*Vuestra voluntad y buena predisposición no tiene límites.*
Resumiendo lo aportado por cada uno de ustedes, en estos últimos días,
*he decidido subir esta imagen, que es en definitiva la que montaré,* para evitar
la dispersión de comentarios que, dada mi escasa experiencia, tiendan a confundirme.
Lo último que preguntaré es: *Resistencia de 12 K no pude conseguir, tengo de 15 K
y de 10K, pondría 2 en serie 10 K + 2K ? o una sola de 15K ?*
Agradecido con el tiempo que habéis empleado en responder este tema, me despido
deseando Salud y Prosperidad para todos.
Roberto.


----------



## mcrven

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Lo último que preguntaré es: *Resistencia de 12 K no pude conseguir, tengo de 15 K
> y de 10K, pondría 2 en serie 10 K + 2K ? o una sola de 15K ?*
> Agradecido con el tiempo que habéis empleado en responder este tema, me despido
> deseando Salud y Prosperidad para todos.
> Roberto.



Da igual, Roberto. Una de 15, 10 + 2 o una de 12, prueba con lo que tengas y no hagas conclusiones adelantadas que, por eso, no dejar´a de funcionar la fuente.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

En tu transformador dice 24Vca -PM- 24Vca, puedes usarlo así:




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola estimado amigo* Sr. elaficionado.*
Agradezco desde ya su intervención.
Supongo que en su evaluación habrá considerado Usted, las ventajas 
para esta nueva modificación. Yo no alcanzo a entender claramente sus
alcances.
No obstante guiándome por el sentido común más que por el técnico,
lo que veo son dos cosas:
1) Parece mas sencillo de realizar.
2) Usaría todo el transformador y menor cantidad de componentes.
Lo que no entiendo es usar un rectificador de media onda en lugar de uno 
de onda completa, cuando conocemos las ventajas de este último con
respecto al riple.
Le ruego que, si puede, me explique las ventajas que usted ve y para mi
serán palabra sagrada como lo son la de todos ustedes que me tratan 
con tanta consideración.

PD. No puedo abrir el archivo *.rar que usted me dejó en el *post Nº 346*
es por ello que no le di mi opinión a ese respecto aún. Seguiré intentando
abrirlo.

Un Fuerte Abrazo.
Dios lo Bendiga.
Roberto.








mcrven dijo:


> Da igual, Roberto. Una de 15, 10 + 2 o una de 12, prueba con lo que tengas y no hagas conclusiones adelantadas que, por eso, no dejar´a de funcionar la fuente.



Gracias *Sr. mcrven.*
También he visto* la modificación del valor de la resistencia* que me hizo 
el *Sr. elaficionado.*
Un fuerte abrazo.
Bendiciones.
Roberto.



Hola estimado amigo *"elaficionado"*
Pude recién abrir el archivo, veo que además de tener sólidos
conocimientos de electrónica, tiene muy buenos conocimientos de
matemáticas y de sistemas. *LO FELICITO.*
Ya guarde este calculador en mi computadora, me será de mucha
utilidad. 
Bendiciones.
Roberto.


----------



## flaco-urbano

En el esquema del último post de elaficionado, se observa un rectificador de onda completa.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

flaco-urbano dijo:


> En el esquema del último post de elaficionado, se observa un rectificador de onda completa.


 Para uso on transformadores cujo secundario tienem una toma central (center tap en gringues)  
Para transformadores cujo secundario no  tienem esa toma central es nesesario lo uso de una puente rectificadora conposta por 4 diodos debidamente conectados. 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://electronika2.tripod.com/info_files/fvlineales.htm

Chao,
elaficionado.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola amigo *elaficionado.*
Estuve leyendo ese link que me dejó y lo encuentro por demás interesante.
En efecto como Ud. dice, esa es una conexión puente para cuando se utiliza
un transformador con salida intermedia.
Me centré en la siguiente frase:
_*"Al utilizar dos diodos solamente posee una impedancia 
menor que un puente,sin embargo para el mismo voltaje DC requerido en la salida, 
los diodos deben tener doble del Voltaje Pico Inverso, para tener un voltaje mayor
de ruptura" * _
En mi caso los diodos son 1N4007 , cuyo VPI es de 1000 Volt según DATASHEET,
así que no debiera haber problemas, sin embargo no estoy muy seguro que puede
pasar con los capacitores aunque están con voltaje sobredimensionados.
Luego de su respuesta comenzaré pues el montaje de la fuente tratando de poner la
mayor atención, *el cátodo del diodo D2 se une con IN verdad ?*
El Diagrama pues ha sido reducido al adjunto.
Un Fuerte Abrazo estimado amigo.
Roberto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Hola amigo *elaficionado.*
> Estuve leyendo ese link que me dejó y lo encuentro por demás interesante.
> En efecto como Ud. dice, esa es una conexión puente para cuando se utiliza
> un transformador con salida intermedia.
> Me centré en la siguiente frase:
> _*"Al utilizar dos diodos solamente posee una impedancia
> menor que un puente,sin embargo para el mismo voltaje DC requerido en la salida,
> los diodos deben tener doble del Voltaje Pico Inverso, para tener un voltaje mayor
> de ruptura" * _
> En mi caso los diodos son 1N4007 , cuyo VPI es de 1000 Volt según DATASHEET,
> así que no debiera haber problemas, sin embargo no estoy muy seguro que puede
> pasar con los capacitores aunque están con voltaje sobredimensionados.
> Luego de su respuesta comenzaré pues el montaje de la fuente tratando de poner la
> mayor atención.
> El Diagrama pues ha sido reducido al adjunto.
> Un Fuerte Abrazo estimado amigo.
> Roberto.


Estimado Don DIAMANTEPURO puedes montar tu fuente sin miedo algun , nunca que vaias estropiar un diodo que soporta 1000V con tan solamente 24V o mismo 48V   , cuanto a los capacitores electrolicticos si estan con su tensión de trabajo tanbien sobredimensionados ese si quedan sin peligro algun de estropiar   
!Suerte en las montagens!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola *Sr. Daniel Lopes. *
Gracias por sus aportes siempre oportunos, también debo agradecer al* Sr flaco-urbano.*,
su participación en el tema.
Bendiciones a ambos.
Roberto.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El cátodo de *D2* se conecta a IN (la conexión la borré casualmente al modificar la imagen del circuito)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola Queridos amigos del Foro.
*Les presento el croquis del PCB (lado pistas) de la fuente de alimentación
cuyo diagrama final adjunto.*
Lo dejo antes de hacer el PCB, yo lo revisé, pero la mirada experta es lo que vale.
Le voy a poner en el gabinete un LED indicador de fuente energizada y un VOLTAMPERIMETRO
de los que se consiguen por Internet, y naturalmente un FUSIBLE DE 1 AMP en el primario
del transformador.
Por favor espero vuestros comentarios, parece un circuito simple.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
El regulador generalmente necesita un disipador de calor.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tiago

Desplazando todo lo posible el regulador (Sin cambiarlo de posición), hacia el hueco que hay entre D1 y D2, podría encajarse bastante bien el disipador.
Hay que tener cuidado que el disipador no toque la patilla del cátodo de D2, pero yo creo que quedará muy compcata y totalmente funcional.
C4 podemos dejarlo al mismo nivel de D3 estirando las pistas un poquito hacia arriba, así tenemos aún mas hueco. 

Saludos.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola *Sres. elaficionado y thiago *
Muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios, me ayudan mucho.
En efecto yo había pensado en el disipador y como el croquis está  
en escala 1:1 , probé los que tengo sobre el mismo y el que más
me convenció (de los recuperados que tengo), es el aletado pequeño,
*salvo mejor opinión vuestra.*
Adjunto imágenes de todo.
Naturalmente como dice el *Sr tiago*,* posiblemente tenga
que correr algunos componentes, por ejemplo el regulador entre 5 y 10 mm
hacia la izquierda.*
Adjunto imagenes.
En cuanto se refiere a la corrección de* elaficionado,* con flechas verdes 
supongo que deberé extender una de las patas para unir desde la conexión de R1
hasta la conexión del cátodo de D1.
Me despido no sin antes agradecerles nuevamente de corazón.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Hola Queridos amigos del Foro.
> *Les presento el croquis del PCB (lado pistas) de la fuente de alimentación
> cuyo diagrama final adjunto.*
> Lo dejo antes de hacer el PCB, yo lo revisé, pero la mirada experta es lo que vale.
> Le voy a poner en el gabinete un LED indicador de fuente energizada y un VOLTAMPERIMETRO
> de los que se consiguen por Internet, y naturalmente un FUSIBLE DE 1 AMP en el primario
> del transformador.
> Por favor espero vuestros comentarios, parece un circuito simple.
> Dios los Bendiga.
> Roberto.


Mira , lo diodo "D1" descarga lo capacitor "C3" cuando la fuente es desligada (apagada).
Lo diodo "D2" descarga lo capacitor "C2" cuando la fuente es desligada (apagada).
Lo capacitor "C1" es descargado por todo lo circuito que conpoen esa fuente (CI y resistores) cuando esa es desligada (apagada).
Att,
Daniel lopes.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola *Sr.Daniel Lopes.*
Muchas gracias, es una lección teórica que no caerá en saco roto.
Un Fuerte Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Otra opción.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mcrven

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Otra opción.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 157571
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Para las pruebas estaría bien ese disipador, pero, para trabajar con algo de carga ni hablar. Sera necesario uno con doble o mas superficie.


----------



## tiago

mcrven dijo:


> Para las pruebas estaría bien ese disipador, pero, para trabajar con algo de carga ni hablar. Sera necesario uno con doble o mas superficie.



Ahí ya necesitamos que diamantepuro nos diga en que caja piensa alojar el proyecto para, segun sus dimensiones, pensar el disipador que mejor le puede convenir y donde ubicarlo.
La refrigeración forzada es otra alternativa, pero recomiendo dejarla de lado mientras se pueda.

Saludos.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola amigos *elaficionado y mcrven.*
*"Es increible todo lo que pueden hacer los muy entendidos como ustedes".*

Bien. Les dejo un nuevo PCB con el C4 corrido a la derecha , el LM317 un poco a
la izquierda, para hacer lugar como sugirió el *Sr. tiago.*
También junté las pistas debajo izquierda, como indicó *elaficionado ,* con
flechas verdes.
En cuanto se refiere al disipador lo representé con rectángulos concéntricos a escala, 
y como vemos no toca ningún componente. Naturalmente el CI, sera colocado adherido
y aislado del disipador con Mica, pasta térmica y tornillo aislado como ha indicado el Sr.
*elaficionado*, Probaremos así.
No se si se consiguen Buloncitos de Nylon o Resina Acetal, para no pensar en el 
aislante del buloncito, averiguaré en las buloneras.
En caso de que se eleve mucho la temperatura, veré de cambiarlo por uno de mayor
superficie radiante, como sugiere el *Sr. mcrven.*

*Ultimas Preguntas:*
1) Es una cosa que todavía no tengo claro, cuando tenga este PCB terminado, digo 
llenas las pistas de color en la *"Laser"*, si yo quiero que en la plaqueta salga así y
considerando que esta dibujado en Autocad, *¿ DEBO ESPEJARLO antes de imprimirlo ?*

2) Pienso pegar con Epoxi el disipador a la plaqueta, total va del lado que no hay pistas, le
afectará en algo ?

Agradezco vuestra inestimable colaboración, este es un proyecto de todos nosotros.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.

Hola amigos *elaficionado y mcrven.*
*"Es increible todo lo que pueden hacer los muy entendidos como ustedes".*

Bien. Les dejo un nuevo PCB con el C4 corrido a la derecha , el LM317 un poco a
la izquierda, para hacer lugar como sugirió el *Sr. tiago.*
También junté las pistas debajo izquierda, como indicó *elaficionado ,* con
flechas verdes.
En cuanto se refiere al disipador lo representé con rectángulos concéntricos a escala, 
y como vemos no toca ningún componente. Naturalmente el CI, sera colocado adherido
y aislado del disipador con Mica, pasta térmica y tornillo aislado como ha indicado el Sr.
*elaficionado*, Probaremos así.
No se si se consiguen Buloncitos de Nylon o Resina Acetal, para no pensar en el 
aislante del buloncito, averiguaré en las buloneras.
En caso de que se eleve mucho la temperatura, veré de cambiarlo por uno de mayor
superficie radiante, como sugiere el *Sr. mcrven.*

*Ultimas Preguntas:*
1) Es una cosa que todavía no tengo claro, cuando tenga este PCB terminado, digo 
llenas las pistas de color en la *"Laser"*, si yo quiero que en la plaqueta salga así y
considerando que esta dibujado en Autocad, *¿ DEBO ESPEJARLO antes de imprimirlo ?*

2) Pienso pegar con Epoxi el disipador a la plaqueta, total va del lado que no hay pistas, le
afectará en algo ?

Agradezco vuestra inestimable colaboración, este es un proyecto de todos nosotros.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.



Hola *Sr. tiago.*
Pensaba en esta caja plástica, entran bien (aunque sin demasiada holgura) el transformador 
y la plaqueta, el instrumento lo pondría en el frente junto al interruptor, el fusible lo alojaría
en la parte posterior.
La caja mide 200 x 140 x 80 mm.
Gracias. Un Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## mcrven

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> 2) Pienso pegar con Epoxi el disipador a la plaqueta, total va del lado que no hay pistas, le afectará en algo ?



Amigo Roberto, el disipador con el TR adherido no necesita estar pegado a la PCB ni mucho menos. El transistor pude conectarse a la placa con unos cables y el conjunto TR + disipador colocado en la orilla del gabinete/caja para mejorar el flujo de aire. No es necesario que hagas una PCB nueva.

De acuerdo Tiago... mientras no sea imprescindible, evitar la ventilación forzada.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mí intensión no era proponer el tamaño del disipador, la idea era dicer que, el reguador no tiene que estar necesariamente en la placa del circuito impreso.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tiago

Las dimensiones de la caja no las veo muy claras. De todos modos, la idea es que podamos atornillarle al cuerpo de ésta un disipador que enfríe mas el regulador, se puede montar en el interior aunque hay que hacerle agujeros en la por la parte superior para liberar el calor generado. Éstos agujeros si son gordotes, se  pueden luego disimular o rematar con una rejilla metálica.
Otra opción es instalar un disipador en horizontal con la trasera externa de la caja. (Ya queda por fuera)  aunque la potencia que vá a desarrollar tu fuente no creo que haga necesaria éste tipo de instalación.

Termina la placa y cuando la sometas a pruebas lo vemos...

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.



*El conector V1 debe ser omitido.*


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola queridos amigos del foro:
(Perdón que no los nombre a todos pero somos tantos con este proyecto
que, seguramente me olvide de nombrar alguno).

*Historia:*
Cuando fui a comprar los componentes para armar esta fuente, *era tan
grande mi desconocimiento del tema que, por ANSIEDAD (como si se 
terminara el mundo), compre algo de más y algo de menos.*
Al pedir la caja/gabinete fui con las medidas del transformador y de la plaqueta
y traje la que les muestro en las series de fotos, pero francamente no pensé
en el disipador y menos que este debía ser grande, es mas, ni pensé que la
superficie de radiación se calculaba. 
Compré a indicación del vendedor una caja desmontable , ya que, según me dijo,
se desarmaba para facilitar la colocación de los componentes y poder mecanizar
los laterales con facilidad, donde van conectados las fichas de salida, instrumental,
llave interruptora, potenciómetro y fusible.
*Pero no es ningún problema, puedo comprar una caja mas grande, hay varias medidas
o en su defecto tengo una caja vacía de una fuente de alimentación de PC y tengo los
disipadores de la misma que estoy desmontando, y hasta un Cooler que ,creo que funciona
bien.*
En las imágenes que adjunto verán el armado y desarmado de la caja y como he pensado
instalar el disipador.
*Me gustó la idea de los cables al CI desde un disipador exterior a la placa y pensé 
colocar un conector de 3 patillas para no tener necesidad de soldar los cables a la misma.*

Por favor vean las fotos, ahora que tengo un poquito mas de experiencia se me ocurren 
más ideas.
Por ejemplo: Poner el disipador fuera de la caja, en el techo o en algún lateral y por
un orificio practicado en la caja, pasar los cables hacia el conector del CI.

PD.* Sr. elaficionado. *
¿ Considera que debo hacer un nuevo circuito tal como Ud. lo adjunta, o el mio puede
aún servir ?  No me doy cuenta de donde sale el Potenciómetro. 
Por favor, estoy ansioso por recibir vuestras respuestas, para poder ver por fin 
concluido el proyecto. 

*MUCHAS GRACIAS QUERIDOS AMIGOS*
Dios los Bendiga a todos.
Roberto.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El potenciómetro se conecta en el *conector R2* (está entre C4-10uF y R3-15k)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola querido amigo *"el aficionado"*
Adjunto como quedaría mi PCB al que le amplié el ancho de algunas pistas y le puse un
conector, para no tener que soldar en el mismo los cables del CI, que iría en el techo de la caja,
con su correspondiente disipador.
El circuito que ha tenido la gentileza de pasarme, realmente no lo entiendo bien y no se que
ventajas tiene con el que hemos hecho juntos con anterioridad.
*Por ejemplo: *La patilla positiva del C4 , ¿ donde termina ?, La salida es de 30 VCD ?
¿La plaqueta es de 10 x 10 cm ? 
No se, ahora estoy un poco confundido, porque además tenía capacitores de 2200 mf. pero 
se quemaron cuando los conecté en el circuito anterior al haberlos conectados directamente 
a la red de 220 VCA.
En fin voy a pensar lo que voy a hacer, porque este circuito que me pasó tiene capacitores
de estabilización mejor distribuidos (me refiero a los cerámicos).
Mientras tanto le adjunto las modificaciones que le hice al principio. Desde ya me gusto mucho 
la idea de poner el disipador con el CI afuera, es más lo quiero poner con un conector pequeño
de PC y aislarlo muy bien con termocontraible.

Gracias por todas las molestias que se esta tomando.
Dios lo Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola queridos amigos del foro.
Es una constante que cuando no me olvido una cosa, me olvido de la otra.
El día que me olvide de respirar, me muero.
Como podrán ver en todos los items donde presenté el esquema de mi fuente,
*falta la salida a la carga.*
Me di cuenta ya que el* Sr. elaficionado* tuvo la gentileza de enviarme un esquema
y al estudiarlo, la vi.
Aprovecho para preguntarles:
He leído todo lo referente a la aislación termica y eléctrica para los CI LM317, que hay
en el foro y en ninguno nombran el tornillo (o bulón) que lo sujeta al disipador.
*Pregunto:*
En lugar de colocar el tornillo con la arandela plástica, no existen tornillos de *resina Acetal, 
Nylon, PBC u otro material aislante.*
*Conocen donde los venden ? No se si las buloneras tendrán.*
Gracias a todos, hoy estuve todo el día con la fuente en la cabeza. 
Perdonen pero esto tiene tantas variantes, que no puedo dejar de pensar en ello.
Hasta mañana queridos Amigos.
Que Dios guarde vuestros sueños.
Roberto.


----------



## tiago

Yo te recomiendo tornillo metálico envainado con el tubito de plástico que te pueden facilitar en las tiendas de electrónica para aislarlo eléctricamente del cuerpo del regulador, se puede apretar con mas firmeza sin que se corra el peligro de pasarlo de rosca, como ocurre con los tornillos de plástico. O es que yo soy muy bruto.

Si vas a aislar el regulador del disipador recuerda colocarle una lámina de mica entre el cuerpo metálico del regulador y el aluminio del disipador, untada con una delgada capa de silicona para disipación de semiconductores.







Todo ello te lo pueden servir en tu tienda habitual.
Yo buscaría un disipador mas grande que cualquiera de los que tienes.


Saludos.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola Sr.tiago.
Bien. Estoy viendo comprar un disipador , mientras tanto, debo hacer el PCB
 y por último a por el disipador. Mientras tanto conseguí una pequeña ficha
que va justo con el CI, PARA NO TENER QUE VOLVER A SOLDARLO
EN CASO DE CAMBIAR EL DISIPADOR.
Gracias por vuestra intervención.
Dios lo Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## pandacba

Aqui en Argentina no es tan fácil conseguir ese tipo de tornillos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.







Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> ...Desde ya me gusto mucho la idea de *poner el disipador con el CI afuera*, es más lo quiero poner con un conector pequeño de PC y aislarlo muy bien con termocontraible.


Cuidado con poner el 317 con cables hasta el disipador!!!
Como todos los reguladores integrados, si la distancia del chip a los caps de filtrado excede los 10 cm, entonces *es obligatorio colocar el cap cerámico de 100nF entre el terminal de entrada y la masa del circuito*... o de lo contrario puede oscilar y dañarse o dañar el circuito alimentado. Si colocás el chip fueradel PCB, colocar este capacitor se vuelve un problema, ya que debería ir soldado directamente entre el terminal de entrada del 317 y la masa del circuito que estará muy alejada.

PD: Acá tienen las especificaciones de algunos de los disipadores que don diamante tiene disponibles:
http://www.disipadores.com/baja_potencia.php
http://www.disipadores.com/baja_potencia3.php

Y *acá* tiene como calcularlos...


----------



## tiago

pandacba dijo:


> Aqui en Argentina no es tan fácil conseguir ese tipo de tornillos
> https://www.inventable.eu/media/EduPaginas/Montaje-disipador-to220/Montaje-disipador-to220.pnghttps://www.inventable.eu/media/Edu...r-to220/Foto-kit-aislante-disipador-to220.jpg


 Es preferible, al menos para mi, usar láminas de mica con una  pátina de silicona termoconductora que las cosas esas grises de goma  siliconada que también se emplean.

Éstas últimas hacen su labor, pero existen muchos fabricantes que  emplean materiales de baja calidad para éstas piezas y es muy fácil que  nos cuelen una de éstas que una de las buenas para desgracia nuestra y  del regulador.
Sin embargo las láminas de mica son fáciles de encontrar y yo no he  visto apenas falsificaciones, excepto una vez que las ví que eran de  plástico puro.
También he de decir que las láminas de mica transmiten el calor con muchísima mas facilidad y mejor que éstas otras gomas si se instalan correctamente.

Puedes ir a un taller donde tengan desguaces de TV y pedir que te  regalen alguna parte de circuito que contenga algún transistor fijado a  un disipador por éste método, conseguirás la mica, el tornillo y la  vaina de plástico de un solo tiro. Quizá hasta el disipador te  aproveche.

Saludos.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola queridos amigos  *Sres. Pandcba, elaficionado, Dr. Zoidberg , tiago,
Daniel Lopez, Fogonazo y Dos Metros,* perdón si me olvido de alguno,
Gracias a Ustedes, ya pude hacer el PCB , me falta perforarlo.
Gracias a Ustedes, cada día aprendo algo más de electrónica, truquitos y 
hasta secretos.
Estoy convencido que esta fuente va a funcionar bien, no hay casi nada 
de lo que me han proporcionado, que haya caído en saco roto.
Estoy realmente entusiasmado con este, mi nuevo métier, y más me 
entusiasman vuestras palabras de aliento que, ante muchos fracasos,
me animan a levantarme y seguir. Repito esto lo hago solo para
entretenerme y aprender, no para buscar un rédito económico.
Se me ocurren ideas a borbotones, pero no se si son aplicables.
*Si por cualquier problema esta fuente no funciona o funciona mal, 
pondré en marcha el plan “B” que me propuso el Sr. “elaficionado”,
afortunadamente mi FE, no me deja bajar los brazos.*
Todos los datos que me habéis pasado, Tablas, Sitios, etc, están
guardados en mi PC siempre a mano por cualquier consulta.
Les comentaré cada paso que vaya dando, para evitar errar.
Esta imagen del PCB es mi primer paso que gracias a Dios , y a
todos vosotros, salió de entrada .
Mil Gracias a todos.
Ruego a Dios Nuestro Señor , que nunca falte el pan en vuestras mesas, 
Antes bien que vuestra solidaridad los prospere.
Roberto.


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola queridos amigos del foro.
Es una alegría saludarlos  a todos en este *Día PATRIO y lluvioso*.
Estos días estuve muy ocupado, pensando en como hacer la fuente dichosa 
*" y no morir en el intento " *, el gabinete que compré, evidentemente 
es muy pequeño, no obstante me las rebusqué como pude, para hacer entrar
todo.
Para ello tuve que convertir la casa (gabinete), en dos pisos y terraza.
Adjunto diagramas y fotos de todo lo que hice, hasta le compré un voltimetro/
amperimetro digital, lo coloqué pero no lo instalé porque tengo dudas al 
respecto.
Les dejo una secuencia de imagenes, para que las vean y opinen *donde está
el error,* porque la fuente regula *desde 0 Volt hasta 4 volts* con el pote al
máximo. 
*Bien. Si tienen ganas de hacer algún comentario se los agradeceré de todo
Corazón * ,pero antes les ruego que se fijen bien en los diagramas.
*Por favor observen si está bien tomada (en la plaqueta), la salida a fichas 
bananas *, porque es un tema que me había quedado poco claro, no obstante
lo hice así.
En cuanto se refiere a la plaqueta, montada sobre 4 columnas en una especie de
planta alta, se me ocurrió ya que , como el disipador iría montado en la terraza, 
para no hacer muy largos los cables de conexión al LM 317. 
La conexión está hecha con cable unifilar de 1 mm2 de  sección y de 10 cm de 
longitud.
Debajo de la plaqueta y con suficiente espacio aprovechable, coloqué una cajita
plástica con una fuentecita conmutada de 5 VCC , conectada en la alimentación
de  entrada de la fuente,  y sus salidas alimentarían el instrumento de medición , 
aún no conectado.
Por último el disipador mide  140 x 40 x 30 mm (aluminio anodizado), atornillado a
la caja.
Espero que con esta explicación y las imágenes adjuntas, me puedan decir donde
está el error, sino me recomienden un buen psiquiatra.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.



AHH !!! Me olvidaba el diagrama de instalación dentro de la caja.

Un fuerte abrazo a todos.
Roberto.


----------



## pandacba

Hola Roberto, tenes el diagrama de conecciones del instrumento? el voltimetro dependiendo del rango va en paralelo con la salida, en cambio el de corriente dependiendo del rango debe ir conectado a los extremos de una resistencia "shunt" esta es de bajo valor y va en serie con la salida positiva
Creo que tu problema esta alli en la forma de conectar el instrumento.
Se va la salida de 9V conectado a la salida positiva de de la fuente y eso no deberia ser así


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , caro Don DIAMANTEPURO , ? ya chequeaste lo valor Ohmico del potenciometro de ayuste de tensión ? , eso esplicaria un rango tan pequeño de ayuste de tensión.
Cheque tanbien lo valor Ohmico del resistor ("R1")que estas  montado entre los terminales "Adjuste " y 'Salida" del regulador LM317 y tanbien lo resistor ("R2") que estas montado en paralelo con lo potenciometro , cheque lo capacitor electrolitico "C3" si estas realmente OK o si no fue montado equivocadamente  al revés.
La tensión entre eses dos terminales (Adjuste y Salida) del LM317 es sienpre de 1,25Voltios y cuando lo potenciometro de control de tensión de salida  es ayustado para maxima salida tiene que tener en lo pino "Adjuste" la tensión de salida minus 1,25Voltios.   
Cheque tanbien cuantos Voltios hay en lo capacitor electrolictico ("C1") de filtrado de la fuente (tensión NO regulada).
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola queridos amigos pandacba y Daniel Lopes.
Gracias por contestar tan rápidamente.
Sr. Pandacba. El instrumentos no esta conectado. En el esquema figura como
una supuesta conexión, pero los 5 cables no los he conectado.
Lo único que conecté es la entrada de la fuente de alimentación del instrumento,
el resto , tengo dudas pues tengo el circuito y no lo entiendo bien.
En el circuito que mañana subiré dice:
Entrada de alimentación del instrumento, al cable fino negro y al cable fino rojo.
Hasta allí todo bien, después dice:
Cable grueso negro del instrumento al negativo de la fuente pero El negativo de la
Fuente esta conectada a la banana negra, o sea que el cable grueso negro deberá
Ir a la banana negra ?? Por ultimo dice que el rojo grueso va conectado a la salida
Negativa, que es la banana negra, o sea que  los gruesos negro y rojo se unirían en
la banana negra de salida??
Es medio raro, me parece.
Un fuerte abrazo.
Roberto.



Sr. Daniel Lopes.
Sus sugerencias son por demás interesantes. No he chequeado tensiones en ningún
lado. Mañana es lo primero que voy a hacer.
El potenciómetro de regulación es de 10K.  Los capacitores no tengo como medirlos,
cualquier cosa los cambio. Pero tomaré las tensiones que usted indica.
Muchas gracias.
Bendiciones.
Roberto.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Los problemas con el LM317 casi siempre es que se conecta de modo incorrecto los terminales.
Otra causa es cuando se prueba con los diodos de seguridad, estos diodos se deben conectar al final, cuando la fuente ya trabaja bien.

Te sugiero que pruebes el LM317 independientemente del circuito, algo como esto:



Si todo está bien debe medir 1.25v más o menos.
Pon una resistor R2 y debe medir un voltaje mayor.
La resistor R1 debe ser de 220 ohmios o menos mucho mejor.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola queridos amigos.
Gracias por estar atentos a nuestro proyecto.
Paso a contarles en que punto de montaje de *nuestra fuente*, me encuentro.
1) La desmonté totalmente. *Ver primera y segunda fotografía .*
2) Tomé el valor a las resistencias y me da: 100 Ohm y lo extraño 15 Ohm ( pero al
tomarla colocada en la plaqueta, tal vez por efecto de otro componente, capacitores,
etc, sube muy en forma progresiva y lenta hasta 15 Ohm.
3) El capacitor de 10 uf lo cambié porque tuve dudas si estaba bien o mal conectado.
4) El potenciómetro llega 10 Ohm, pero tiene un comportamiento errático, Lo cambiaré.

*Ahora bien. Veamos si entendí lo que debo hacer:*
En la* foto nº 3* pueden ver la imagen de la plaqueta y en ella indico los terminales
de los diodos que debo desconectar, antes de medir el LM317.
En la* foto Nº 4* pueden ver la plaqueta conectada al CI, ESTO ES PARA NO SACARLO  
del DISIPADOR.
En la* foto Nº 5* se ve como debería montar el circuito, para luego energizarlo y hacer la comprobación del LM317.

*Si ven algún error, les ruego me lo comenten.*

Un Fuerte Abrazo a todos.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola queridos amigos del foro.
Disculpen la demora en contestar. Lamentablemente se descompuso mi Madre
y tuvieron que internarla.
Recién hoy tengo un poco de tiempo.

Hice como sugirió el *Sr.Elaficionado. *

1) Desconecté los diodos de seguridad.
2) Le puse una resistencia de 150 Ohm entre la patita ADJ y la patita Out.
3) Conecté la fuente y tome tensiones VCC entre los 3 terminales del LM317.

Obtuve los siguientes valores:
Entre el terminal ADJ (Cable negro) y terminal OUT (cable azul) = 0VCC
Entre el terminal ADJ (cable negro) y el terminal IN (cable rojo)= 3,5 VCC
Entre el terminal OUT (cable azul) y el terminal IN (cable rojo) = 3,5 VCC

Se me ocurre colocar el Potenciómetro nuevo, volver a montar todo y probarla.
Este último lo probé en vacío y sube hasta 10,5 K.

Tienen alguna idea mejor ?
Adjunto FOTO.

Un Abrazo.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Ya que la medida entre out y adj es  cero, esto quiere decir que, los terminales entre out y adj están en cortocircuito.

Quita el resistor de 150, mide los voltajes en el LM317 nuevamente.
Sí nuevamente el voltaje entre out y adj es cero, el regulador ya no malogró.

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota:
Verifica que los terminales out y adj no estén en corto circuito.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola Sr. El aficionado.
Gracias por contestar.
Le pregunto. La medición de voltaje sin la resistencia de 150 Ohm, la realizo con el 
circuito como está, digo sin modificar nada ?.
Convendrá luego desconectar el LM317 y probarlo aparte con el ohmetro ?
Gracias desde ya.
Saludos. Roberto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

*Hola Sr. el aficionado.*
*Quitando la resistencia y con la fuente conectada, obtuve los siguientes valores:*

Entre Negro (ADJ) y Azul (OUT) =  1,7 VCC
Entre Negro (ADJ) y rojo (IN)    =  1,2 VCC
Entre Azul  (OUT)  y rojo (IN)    =  0,63 VCC

Debo aclarar que esos son valores finales, ya que comienzan mas elevados
y bajan muy despacio estabilizándose en esos valores.

Aguardo sus sugerencias.
Dios lo Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Usa este circuito.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola *Sr. elaficionado.*
Disculpe usted pero:
*No entiendo, para que debo usar ese circuito, para hacer alguna prueba
o para armar la fuente ? Esa tensión de entre 5 y 9 V, se logra con una
batería ?*
Le agradeceré mucho si puede explicarme un poco más. 

Dios lo Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Puedes usar cualquier fuente de 5v o más.
Por ejemplo una batería de 9v ó 6v (4 pilas de 1.5v en serie)

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola Sr. El aficionado.
La fuente que estoy construyendo tiene una pequeña fuente externa
que le conecté ( que es un cargador de teléfono), y lo hice para alimentar
el instrumento Voltímetro/Amperímetro.
Le parece que será factible alimentar el instrumento y además el circuito
que Ud. propone simultáneamente, en paralelo ?
Gracias desde ya.
Dios lo Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## mcrven

Amigo Roberto, los instrumentos digitales conectados a fuentes de poder, deben estar alimentados por una fuente separada de la principal. Podría ser incluso un devanado separado, a propósito, incluido en el mismo transformador de alimentación.
Ahora, como lo has implementado esta bien, solo que con un transformador no es suficiente. Cada instrumento debe estar separado, así que, a conseguir otro cargador.
Si el caso es parecido a mi entorno, se consiguen en la chatarra de a palas.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Ese circuito es de 5v o más, está bien, es sólo para la prueba del estado (si está bien o no) del regulador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola *Sres. elaficionado y mcrven. *

*Según lo que entendí es que debo armar la fuente afectando al LM317 según el
circuito del #396, entonces lo que haré sera alimentar ese circuito con una 
batería de 9V y conservar la fuente auxiliar de 5 volt para el instrumento.
*
Entonces:

*Si la fuente regula: El regulador LM317 está bien.
Si la fuente no regula: el LM317 está mal.
*
*Si entendí mal o me expliqué mal, les ruego me lo hagan saber.*

Agradecido enormemente por el tiempo que invierten en este proyecto,
restando, tal vez, tiempo a sus otras ocupaciones.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.



Ver el archivo adjunto 158151

Este circuito es para probar que el LM317 trabaja correctamente.
Tienes que medir el voltaje entre los terminales (patas) 2 (out) y 1(adj).

Si mide 1.25v o un valor muy cercano a 1.25V, esto indicará que el regulador LM317 está bien.

Si esto no es así, verifica que no haya un corto circuito en la implementación o armado del circuito de prueba, Si todo está bien armado y no mide 1.25v, esto nos dira que el regulador está malogrado (no funciona correctamente) y hay que cambiarlo por uno nuevo.
Esta es la única función de este circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tiago

Llegados a éste punto, yo me cuestionaría que el LM sea original.
Recuerdo que hace tiempo compré unos cuantos y no me funcionaba ninguno. Al final, compré en otra tienda y funcionaron a la primera.
Los primeros eran falsos, o cuanto menos, defectuosos.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Hola *Sres. elaficionado y mcrven. *
> 
> *... conservar la fuente auxiliar de 5 volt para el instrumento.
> *



A ver, Roberto... No te enredes, por favor:

1)   LA FUENTE DE PODER QUE ESTAS CONSTRUYENDO ES UNA COSA.

2)   Los instrumentos para leer las tensiones y/o corrientes de esa fuente, otra cosa muy diferente.
Si los instrumentos fuesen analógicos, solo requerirían conectarlos a los puntos adecuados para las mediciones, pero son DIGITALES según informas. Los instrumentos digitales requieren ser alimentados con una fuente apropiada para ellos y, solo para ellos. Vale decir que cada instrumento debe ser alimentado con una fuente, una para cada instrumento o, en su defecto, disponer de un devanado separado en el transformador de la fuente para su alimentación. Igual que antes, es un devanado por cada instrumento, completamente separado de los demás.

El cargador de cel que mencionaste entrega 5.2 VDC y soporta cargas de mas de 0,5 A. Si tienes dos instrumentos, requeriras de dos cargadores. Como son de dimensiones pequeñas, no deberías tener problema en introducilos en la caja de la fuente y, lo mejor de todo, soportan tensiones de entrada de 100~240 VAC y, definitivamente seria una solución mas sana que meterse con el transformador de la fuente.

Esto en el entorno de la electricidad y la electrónica se conoce como galvánicamente aislado del resto de la circuiteria.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola queridos amigos Sres. mcrven , tiago y el aficionado.
La cosa se esta poniendo mas clara.
Entonces, el circuito que diseñó el Sr. elaficionado es solo
para quitarnos la duda de si funciona o no el regulador.
O sea que este regulador se puede probar sin armar la 
Fuente, es decir se puede probar con el regulador aislado
de la misma, o debe estar montado en la fuente ?
Perdonen pero , no se si será la edad o soy un burro o
ambas cosas, pero eso es lo que entiendo.
Tengo otros 2 reguladores nuevos sin usar, pero los 3
que compré con el multímetro me dan los mismos valores
ohmicos, que son:
Punta roja en terminal IN y Punta negra en terminal Out  = 0.968
Punta roja en terminal Out y punta negra en terminal IN = 0.516
punta roja en terminal ADJ y punta negra en terminal IN= no marca nada.
Punta roja en terminal IN y punta negra en terminal ADJ= no marca nada
Punta roja en terminal OUT y punta negra en terminal IN= no marca nada.
El regulador esta bien aislado del disipador.
ESTAN LOS  TRES IGUALES, ESTARAN MAL LOS TRES REGULADORES ??
 Mañana hago el circuito y comento los resultados. 
Bendiciones querido amigo.
Roberto.








 del LM317 y no para hacer funcionar la fuente con el



Hola querido amigo mcrven.
Si. Tengo claro que cada instrumento va con una fuente independiente, lo
que ocurre que el instrumento tiene VOLTIMETRO Y AMPERIMETRO en un
SOLO APARATO. Observa el apartado #386.
Bendiciones.
Roberto.



Observa la fuente armada en el apartado #386.



Hola querido amigo tiago.
Si. Tengo dudas de ese Lote de reguladores LM317 que compré.
Tal vez sea como tu dices y están todos mal.
Veremos después de la prueba y comentaré.
Dios lo Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> no se si será la edad o soy un burro o
> ambas cosas


 

Mirá que éste es un Foro muuuuuuuy serio 









Esperemos que no te pongan el que besa


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El LM317 no se mide o prueba con el ohmímetro.
Usa el circuito de prueba y mide los voltajes en cada terminal.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

*AJajajaaaaa.
Ya entendí SOY UN BURRO VIEJO.*
Muy bueno  *Sr. DOSMETROS.*
Un Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola querido amigo *"elaficionado"*
Realicé la prueba según su esquema y me da 3,3 Volt/3,4 Volt.
Con la fuente desconectada de la red domiciliaria. (Ver primeras 3 fotos).
*Como no he leído en ningún lado si la fuente debía estar desconectada o no,
se me ocurrió conectarla para repetir el ensayo.*
*Resultado:* Salio un tufillo de barníz quemado, y la desconecté 
inmediatamente, consecuencia se quemó el transformador.(ver últimas 2 Fotos).
*No me explico como: Teniendo un fusible de entrada de 0,5 Amperes y uno de
salida de 0,25 Amperes y ninguno saltó, y además teniendo los diodos de protección
correctamente soldados pudo ocurrir semejante desastre. *
Solo para aprender, podrías explicarme como pudo ocurrir una cosa así.
*Lo que rescato de todo esto es el espíritu de compañerismo del foro en general y 
además de todo lo que aprendí.*
En cuanto se refiere a la fuente, no me preocuparé en cambiar componentes, si me
preocuparé para juntarme unos pesitos y comprar una ya hecha, dado que si hago
la cuenta de todo lo que gasté, comprándola me hubiera ahorrado algún dinero.
Como dije anteriormente, soy un burro viejo. 
DIOS LOS BENDIGA.
Roberto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Hola querido amigo *"elaficionado"*
> Realicé la prueba según su esquema y me da 3,3 Volt/3,4 Volt.
> Con la fuente desconectada de la red domiciliaria. (Ver primeras 3 fotos).
> *Como no he leído en ningún lado si la fuente debía estar desconectada o no,
> se me ocurrió conectarla para repetir el ensayo.*
> *Resultado:* Salio un tufillo de barníz quemado, y la desconecté
> inmediatamente, consecuencia se quemó el transformador.(ver últimas 2 Fotos).
> *No me explico como: Teniendo un fusible de entrada de 0,5 Amperes y uno de
> salida de 0,25 Amperes y ninguno saltó, y además teniendo los diodos de protección
> correctamente soldados pudo ocurrir semejante desastre. *
> Solo para aprender, podrías explicarme como pudo ocurrir una cosa así.
> *Lo que rescato de todo esto es el espíritu de compañerismo del foro en general y
> además de todo lo que aprendí.*
> En cuanto se refiere a la fuente, no me preocuparé en cambiar componentes, si me
> preocuparé para juntarme unos pesitos y comprar una ya hecha, dado que si hago
> la cuenta de todo lo que gasté, comprándola me hubiera ahorrado algún dinero.
> Como dije anteriormente, soy un burro viejo.
> DIOS LOS BENDIGA.
> Roberto.


Estimado Don DIAMANTEPURO , estas medindo la salida de  tu transformador con lo multimetro ayustado para medir DC y NO AC , y asi NO mides nada !.    
Canbie lo multimetro para medir Volts AC.   , seguramente tudo estas bien !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cómo te dice Ganiel , pon el tester en la hora UNA (o sea 200 V *≈*)

Quedate tranquilo que no  se ha quemado !

Corolario : Aunque te salga más cara que una fuente comprada de laboratorio , debes terminarla


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola queridos amigos *Sres. Daniel Lopes y DOSMETROS.*
No. Lamentablemente dado mi experiencia en bobinaje de motores
monofásicos y trifasicos, conozco muy bien el olor a barniz quemado.
Apenas salió el olor, desconecté todo, abrí la fuente y toque el
transformador, estaba frio, pero cuando lo olfatee el olor era
*inconfundible* , espiras en corto o quemado.
Probé con el tester en alterna y lo confirme, trafo quemado.
Paso que cuando luego saque las fotos para mostrar puse el selector 
del multímetro en continua.
Ahora le adjunto la foto en alterna.
Estuve mirando en Mercado libre y una fuente de 30VCC de salida regulada 
sale entre $3800 y $4500.
Un transformador de 220VCA/24VCA - 2 Amperes, no llega a $ 300.=
(sin punto medio).
Entonces voy a ver si hago el PCB de nuevo según el esquema del *Sr. elaficionado*
y pongo un puente de diodos ya armado, para ahorrar trabajo. 
*Lo que me interesaría es saber que pasó ? Para que nunca me vuelva a pasar ?*
Ustedes saben bien que yo soy aprendiz de novato y no se analizar un circuito.
Siempre tuve dudas de que los capacitores de esta fuente eran chicos, pues veía que
normalmente llevan de 4700 uf.
Tal vez pueda aprovechar la caja, el disipador, el instrumental (que no usé), lo tengo
que consultar con la almohada.
Bien queridos amigos.
No los molesto mas.
Que Dios guarde vuestros sueños y será hasta mañana.
Un Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Midiendo corriente continua con el tester, el trafo siempre te va a indicar 0 volt....por que es corriente alterna.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Si . Esta muy claro Dr. Zoidberg.
Ocurre que primero Medí con C.A. y observé el desastre.
Luego para sacar la foto, puse el 
tester en C.C. pero se muy claramente que de un transformador
Entra C.A. y sale C.A. luego para tener C.C. hay que rectificarla.
Bendiciones.
Roberto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> *Lo que me interesaría es saber que pasó ? Para que nunca me vuelva a pasar ?*


  
Te ha sucedido algo extremadamente extraño, y* lo unico que se me ocurre* es que hayas conectado el transformador al revés (secundario a 220V). En todo el tiempo que llevo diseñando y construyendo circuitos electrónicos (y son muchos años), jamas me ha sucedido algo como lo tuyo.


----------



## mcrven

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Te ha sucedido algo extremadamente extraño, y* lo unico que se me ocurre* es *que hayas conectado el transformador al revés (secundario a 220V)*. En todo el tiempo que llevo diseñando y construyendo circuitos electrónicos (y son muchos años), jamas me ha sucedido algo como lo tuyo.



Caramba, Dr., tuve el mismo pensamiento.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola Dr. Zoiberg.
Las cosas pasan, el trafó esta bien conectado.
Tampoco porque se haya quemado un transformador, debo
dar parte a la NASA, para que haga un peritaje.
Yo no me explico, luego subiré un diagrama completo de la
fuente con el agregado de la batería de 9 Volt. Y a partir de allí
el que desee hacerlo, puede emitir su opinión.
De paso aprendo, lamentablemente estoy aprendiendo con
sangre.
Lo que si aprendí es que es incompatible un circuito electrónico
energizado, con una batería de 9Volt energizando las patas del
Regulador LM317.
Todo se aprende con sus tiempos dedicados al tema y un tropezón
no es caída, aunque este lleno de moretones.
Gracias por estar en mi tema.
Dios lo Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

A las buenas.
En la foto del post #384, parece que los nodos de la partes superior del conector de entrada AC podrían estar haciendo corto. De ser así se notaría el recalentamiento en las pistas y la clema.
La inclinació de la foto quizás me engañe, pero parece.

Lo único que se me ocurre que queme un transformador es conectarlo mal, (al revés) o que haya un corto en la salida.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo mas grave de todo y posible causa del problema sea que no he visto la botella-lata de cerveza helada apoyada al transformador . . . eso además hubiera mejorado notablemente la concentración del técnico.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola queridos amigos.
Cuando estaba realizando estos ensayos, aterrizó sobre el pasto, dejando un círculo
del mismo quemado, un objeto que irradiaba ondas Hertzianas de altísima frecuencia.
Luego se observaron extraños seres de color verde y trajes luminosos, en ese momento
abrí una nueva lata de cerveza, que me apresuré a tomarla.......................................

*Bueno, hablando en serio.*
*Les adjunto el esquema de la fuente donde incluyo el circuito de 
prueba del LM317 sugerido por el **Sr. elaficionado.*
Por favor olviden la hipótesis del transformador puesto al revés,* NO EXISTE NI EXISTIRA
UN ERROR TAN GROSERO, ni siquiera hecho por mi. *
Los temas básicos de la electricidad y la electrónica (como conexiones de componentes,
diodos, capacitores, etc), los he estudiado al detalle.
Además hago esto porque me gusta, como lo dije mas de una vez, y eso me hace sentir 
libre de presiones de cualquier tipo, llámese laboral, de tiempo, dinero, etc.
Estimo mucho vuestras enseñanzas, pero lo de conectar un transformador al revés, sería
el colmo de un aprendiz de brujo.

En las fotos que subi pueden ver como está conectado el transformador , para que
puedan descartar esa posibilidad.

*El tema surgió como consecuencia de haber conectado la fuente a la red de 220 VCA, 
con el dispositivo de prueba conectado, si me preguntan porqué, NO LO SE, esa respuesta
la estoy esperando de alguno de ustedes que analice el circuito y tenga la amabilidad de 
explicarme.*

*LOS ESTIMO MUCHO A TODOS, a pesar de que con esta nota pueda parecer hasta pedante,
pero es para que se convenzan que errores básicos me cuido muy bien de no cometerlos,
antes pregunto, como debí haber preguntado antes de conectar la fuente.*

QUE DIOS LOS BENDIGA.
Roberto.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas, tenga en cuenta que las consultas, expuestas en el Foro, las lee mucha gente. Por lo tanto no viene mal repetir algunos conceptos que, para muchos, nos parecen fáciles y consabidos.

De ahí lo de apuntillar las posibles cáusas del fallo del transformador. Me quedó una: fallo de fábrica.

Desde mis 15 primaveras habré soldado infinidad de conectores (jack, enchufes, etc..), pues todavía hoy (con mis 50) sigo dejándome la capucha (caperuza, tapa) fuera y me toca desoldar para volver a soldar con la capucha puesta.
*Errar es humano y admitirlo de sabios*.

La respuesta al error cometido es dificil dársela, por no estar "in situ". El esquema se ve bien.
El montaje práctico sólo usted puede repasarlo.
Una prueba sería, sin modificar nada y con el transformador desconectado, medir resistencia en las entradas de AC de la placa.

Estudiando el esquema de conexiones... creo que, al conectar a 220V el transformador, la pila de 9V recibió a través de la resistencia de 12K la tensión total rectificada del transformador.
No sé como le habrá afectado eso a la pila y si eso le puede haber afectado al "trafo", sin dañar los diodos.
Sigo sin ver clara la parte de soldaduras de la clema de entrada de Ac de la placa.

Saludos y adelante con el proyecto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola querido amigo *Pinchavalvulas.*
Gracias por su opinión , *un fallo de fábrica es muy probable,* ya que al no conseguirlo lo mandé a fabricar especialmente. 
En el circuito no hay cortos, es decir en ningún caso se juntan pistas,
que puedan producirlos, ni tampoco se tocan patillas de componentes.

Bien me dejaré de llorar sobre la leche derramada y ya con nuevas esperanzas, 
encararé un nuevo proyecto de fuente, cuyo esquema encontré en Internet y
parece de fácil construcción.
En la imagen tiene usted el circuito, utilizaré un transformador de 220 VCA - 15 +15 de 2 Amper.
Para no complicarme la vida utilizaré un puente de diodos de 2Amp. construido, o sea que no utilizaré el punto medio del trafo, sino que lo mandaré a tierra.

Si se fija Ud. en el fusible de entrada este es de 100mA en lugar de 500mA, quien sabe hoy
no hubiera tenido el transformador quemado, ya que hubiera saltado el fusible.

Aprovechando su amabilidad en escribir le haré una pregunta, si Ud. observa el capacitor C1
en el PCB, verá 3 puntos de conexión, Porque ?

Le comento además que cuando vaya a la fabrica *Ripples *a retirar el nuevo transformador,
llevaré el quemado para que me digan si tiene reparación o algún tipo de garantía.

Nuevamente agradecido por su molestia, le envío cordiales saludos y le dejo las imágenes.
Dios lo Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos, caro Don DIAMANTEPURO si enpleyas una puente rectificadora NO puedes conectar la toma central del secundario en la tierra o masa tal cual estas en tu dibujo y SI ayslarlo bien, senon seguramente vas a tener serios problemas  !.
Otro punto muy inportante que NO puede sener olvidado :  con lo secundario de 15V + 15V en serie vas a tener 30Vac y despues de rectificado y filtrado esa tensión sube para aproximadamente 42Vdc cuando en vacio (sin carga alguna en la salida) y esa tensión puede sener periculosa para lo regulador LM317.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Coincido con lo que apunta Don Daniel.
En cuanto a los tres puntos del C1 seguramente se diseñó así por los diferentes tamaños de conensadores, dependiendo del fabricante y época. En aparatos comerciales también se dá el caso.

Saludos.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Gracias *Sres Daniel Lopes y Pinchavalvulas.*
Entonces el punto medio queda anulado en este caso. Y el Punto del Transformador 
es para eventuales tamaños del C1. Esta muy claro.

*A ver. Si uso un transformador de salida de 24 VCA, sin punto medio. Sirve este circuito 
como está, con los mismos valores de resistencias y capacidad, o hay que cambiar algo ?*

Pues de esos transformadores con salida 24 VCA los venden hechos.

Gracias queridos amigos.
Bendiciones.
Roberto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Si quieres puedes enpleyar un con salida 12V + 12V , basta ayslar bien la toma central o con 24V sin toma central y todo te anda bien!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Bien *Sr. Daniel Lopes.*
Haré lo siguiente:
1) Compraré un transformador de 220VCA/ 24VCA , sin punto medio.
2) Utilizaré el circuito del esquema que pongo a continuación, observe que le agregué
otro diodo de descarga de capacitor, como me ha sido explicado, aunque tal vez tenga
que adaptarlo de alguna manera al PCB ya hecho, aunque sea como puente.
3) Utilizaré un puente de diodos que ya tengo comprado de 2 Amp. (ver foto).
4) Debo adquirir un capacitor de 4700 uf (63 Volts). El resto de los componentes los
tengo).
5) *Haré el PCB, como el de la imagen de #423.*
6) pondré fusibles muy bajos en la entrada 100 mA.
7) Veré de poner el disipador en lo posible sobre la placa para no alargar las patillas, 
para ello trataré de conseguir otro gabinete mas grande. 
etc, etc.
A medida que voy haciendo las cosas consultaré !!!
DIOS LO BENDIGA.
Roberto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Bueno , como en ese nuevo proyecto no mas hay lo capacitor electrolitico en paralelo con lo potenciometro de ayuste de tensión de salida , ahora puedes olvidar lo diodo "D2" una ves que ese NO mas tiene función.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola querido amigo *Sr. Daniel Lopes.*
En efecto luego de dibujarlo en el circuito, pensé lo mismo, ya que tuve dudas.
Otra duda que tuve fue las de las resistencias, hay solo una de 220 Ohm. Y el
otro circuito tenía por lo menos dos, una de las cuales era de 12 KOhms.
También en su oportunidad me comentó el *Sr. mcrven*, para la otra fuente
que debía ponerle un* valor inferior a 150 Ohms*, se cumple esto para este circuito
también ?
Debo comentarles dos cosas:
Primero agradezco la gentileza a uno de los compañeros de este foro, cuyo nombre no 
voy a dar, pues no estoy autorizado, de haberme enviado un mensaje privado para 
obsequiarme un transformador, como el que se me quemó. *Dios Bendiga su solidaridad
y le envíe el cien por uno e Salud, Pan y Trabajo.*
Segundo, hablé a la fábrica que me costruyó el transformador y me dijeron que se los lleve
que lo van a revisar, (creo que me dijo con un inductómetro), para ver que bobinado se quemó,
y si fue un defecto de fábrica me lo cambiarían. 
Sea como sea a esa misma fábrica les voy a comprar un transformador 220/24VCA, para realizar
el nuevo circuito que me parece menos complicado.
Por último me queda pendiente una pregunta:
Yo tengo dos puentes de diodos que compré es su oportunidad y que nunca usé uno de ellos es 
de 2 Amperes y el otro es de 4 amperes, me parece mejor usar este último para la rectificación.
No se que opina (ver foto).
Un Fuerte Abrazo. Dios lo Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## Agustinw

Con el diagrama que pusiste en la imagen vas a tener un ajuste de entre 1.27V a 28.2V, si bajás la resistencia a 180 vas a poder ajustar hasta 34v igual tu fuente no va a llegar a ese voltaje (si usas 24v ac) la formula es Vo=1,25v*(1+R2/R1)+(50uA*R2) en tu caso R2 es el POT y R1 es la R de 220. Podes hacer un arreglo de resistencias en paralelo para que te quede alrededor de 200ohm y tener un ajuste de entre 1.25V y alrededor de 30V

El D2 no lo necesitas en tu caso ya que solo sirve si se agrega el Cadj que es un capacitor que va entre el pin de ADJ y masa que evita que el ripple se meta en el ADJ. Si dejas el diodo y agregas el Cadj te va a quedar más lindo, le agregas un capacitor electrolítico de 10uF entre ADJ y masa.

El puente de 4A debería funcionar bien y si calienta a esos le podes agregar un disipadorcito


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola querido amigo* Agustinw.*
Gracias por sumarte a este proyecto que, lamentablemente, esta teniendo
muchos tropiezos.
En principio quisiera comentarte que te voy a hacer caso en el puente de diodos
de 4 Amp. (también he leído que conviene que supere un poco el amperaje del
trafo). 
Debo decirte además que no me interesa especialmente el voltaje final, me hubiera
gustado 30 VCC, pero 24 o 25 VCC para mi está bien, mientras no se me complique
el circuito con mas componentes.
También el *Sr. Daniel Lopes*, me comentó que en este caso, no hace falta el
diodo D2 y como además el PCB diseñado por el autor, no lo pone , para que ser 
mas papista que el Papa. 
Si has seguido mis notas y las de nuestros amigos del foro, esta fuente desde un 
principio me dio mas bajones que alegrías. 
Entonces el circuito se transforma en el de la imagen adjunta.
Lo que me interesó mucho, es la fórmula que subiste para el cálculo de Vo, aunque
hay cosas que me confunden un poco, tal vez puedas explicarme un poco mas.
Por ejemplo:
Cuando dices que en mi caso R2 es el potenciómetro, que valor en Ohms. se usa, los
4700 K ?
Cuando haces *50 uA x R2* , de donde sale 50 uA (se puede multiplicar amperios con 
Ohm.? Eso me confunde un poco.
Bueno Gracias nuevamente.
Dios te Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## Agustinw

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Hola querido amigo* Agustinw.*
> Gracias por sumarte a este proyecto que, lamentablemente, esta teniendo
> muchos tropiezos.
> En principio quisiera comentarte que te voy a hacer caso en el puente de diodos
> de 4 Amp. (también he leído que conviene que supere un poco el amperaje del
> trafo).
> Debo decirte además que no me interesa especialmente el voltaje final, me hubiera
> gustado 30 VCC, pero 24 o 25 VCC para mi está bien, mientras no se me complique
> el circuito con mas componentes.
> También el *Sr. Daniel Lopes*, me comentó que en este caso, no hace falta el
> diodo D2 y como además el PCB diseñado por el autor, no lo pone , para que ser
> mas papista que el Papa.
> Si has seguido mis notas y las de nuestros amigos del foro, esta fuente desde un
> principio me dio mas bajones que alegrías.
> Entonces el circuito se transforma en el de la imagen adjunta.
> Lo que me interesó mucho, es la fórmula que subiste para el cálculo de Vo, aunque
> hay cosas que me confunden un poco, tal vez puedas explicarme un poco mas.
> Por ejemplo:
> Cuando dices que en mi caso R2 es el potenciómetro, que valor en Ohms. se usa, los
> 4700 K ?
> Cuando haces *50 uA x R2* , de donde sale 50 uA (se puede multiplicar amperios con
> Ohm.? Eso me confunde un poco.
> Bueno Gracias nuevamente.
> Dios te Bendiga.
> Roberto.



La formula de Vo es la que está en el datasheet que se aplica la configuración que estas armando vos, en el caso del potenciometro tenes dos resistencias distintas para calcular (0Ω y 4700Ω) a 4700Ω te va a dar el voltaje maximo de salida y a 0Ω te tendría que dar de salida lo minimo que es aprox el Vref del integrado (1,25v). Dejale la resistencia de 220Ω asi como maximo te queda en 28v y vas a desperdiciar poco recorrido del pote. En cuanto a los 50uA que figuran en la formula esa es la corriente que demanda la entrada de ADJ, creo que en caso de poner 2 lm317 en paralelo habría que hacer la cuenta con 100uA.
Claro que se puede multiplicar intensidad x resistencia, es ley de ohm eso da como resultado la caida de tensión generada en R2 por esos 50uA pero no te pongas a analizar esa formula porque es una formula ya desarrollada y simplificada que en el datasheet no se ve el desarrollo.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

50 uA x R2 se omite para simplificar el cálculo de R2, ya que  el error que se comete es despreciable o descechable.
uA=0.000001A

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: No se debe poner 2 ó más LM317 en paralelo (el fabricante no lo sugiere), ya que no existe dos LM317 100% idénticos.


----------



## Agustinw

elaficionado dijo:


> Nota: No se debe poner 2 ó más LM317 en paralelo (el fabricante no lo sugiere), ya que no existe dos LM317 100% idénticos.




Pero existe esta configuración, Vin en paralelo, Vadj en paralelo y los Vout en paralelo pero con unas Rout para evitar ese problema de que exista una pequeña variación de Vout entre los reguladores.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

No están en paralelo, ya que, hay resistor en la salida de cada regulador, que compensa las diferencias que hay entre los reguladores. Si ves bien, solo tiene una solo resistor entre la salida el ajuste (out-adj) en un solo regulador, que hace funcionar el resto de reguladores.

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: Para aumentar la corriente el fabricante sugiere esto:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/916808/


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola queridos amigos.
Estuve leyendo un poco sobre el regulador de voltaje LM317 y realicé un pequeño
resumen que creo, que para un principiante alcanza.
Este informe es un pequeño resumen de respuestas de los referentes
De este foro, ante preguntas sencillas hechas por los que  recién
se inician , como yo,  y les interesa el funcionamiento de este regulador.
Les ruego a los Sres técnicos, Ingenieros y entendidos, le den un vistazo,
para corregir supuestos errores que tiendan a confundir, más que aclarar.

*REGULADOR DE VOLTAJE LM317T*
*ENCAPSULADO TO220*

La serie de reguladores LM317  de voltaje positivo ajustable de 3 terminales son capaces de suministrar una gama de entre 1.2 V a 37 V 
de salida. Son excepcionalmente fáciles de utilizar y sólo requieren dos resistencias externas para ajustar la salida de voltaje. 
En el siguiente croquis vemos la conexión de esas resistencias al regulador
Variable. Tener en cuenta la designación de las patillas del mismo, ya  que
*los diagramas de bloque que nos propone el Datasheet puede llegar a 
confundirnos.*
El voltaje de referencia interno ,entre las patillas de salida OUT (que siem-
pre se encuentra en el centro)  y la patilla de ADJ que es la de la izquierda 
debe ser 1,25 VCC.(siempre visto el regulador de frente, según croquis).


*Según Datasheet , de National Semiconductor,* el creador de este 
regulador, para su correcto funcionamiento , la tensión  de entrada debe 
ser al menos 3 voltios superior a la tensión esperada de salida, dado que si esto
no se cumple la tensión de salida va a caer a medida que caiga la de 
entrada. El circuito más simple que nos indica el Datasheet es el siguiente:

*VER FIGURA Nº1 * 



*¿Pero como Funciona ? (Contesta el Sr. Elaficionado )*

*1º-* El LM 317 es un regulador de voltaje de 1.25V (típico), pero, también se puede usar como un regulador de voltaje flotante.
*2º-*¿Cómo es eso de un regulado de voltaje flotante?
Ya que el LM317 tiene una corriente de ajuste muy baja (100 micro amperios en el peor de los casos), puede configurarse como una fuente de corriente contante (Icon) , colocando una resistencia entre los terminales Out (salida) y Adj(ajuste) (llamada Programm Current) ver figura 1
*3º-* Si alimentas o haces fluir por una resistencia una corriente constate, en esta resistencia tendrás un voltaje constante también ver figura 2.
*4º -* Si ahora sumas el voltaje del regulador más el voltaje de la resistencia (que también es constante) obtienes un voltaje regulado ver figura 3
En conclusión por R2 siempre circulará la misma corriente.

*VER FIGURA Nº 2 *

Siempre deberá ser usado con un generoso disipador (dependiendo de la 
Potencia que vamos a exigirle), además un aislador ya que el pin central 
esta polarizado (+) al igual que la superficie  que queda en contacto con el disipador. 
La magnitud más importante de un disipador es su superficie y el calor específico del material con el cual está construido. El metal de menor calor específico es el cobre y no se utiliza en los disipadores debido a su alto costo.
Las aletas de los disipadores sirven para aumentar la superficie del disipador y para generan una corriente de aire ascendente para facilitar la conducción del calor irradiado. 

*Cálculo de la potencia de las resistencias.*
El Datasheet sugiere para R1 un valor de 220 Ohm.
No obstante existen distintas opiniones que nos dan como referencia
Un límite máximo de entre 120 Ohm a 150 Ohm.
Por estas resistencias va circular una corriente muy baja, asi que con unas resistencias
de 1/4W es suficiente. Pero si deseas calcular su potencia, primero calculas la corriente
que circula por la R de 220 ,que sería:

Vref = 1,25/220,y luego aplicamos la fórmula de la potencia, 
P=V·I, en este circuito seria:
P=Vref· I(corriente en R de 220),queda así* P=1,25·(1,25/220)=0,0071W*,asi que con 1/4w
va más que sobrado, espero no haberlo complicado mucho. 
Si tienes V(Volt) y tienes R(Ω) para hallar P(W) usas* P=V²/R* que es exactamente lo mismo que la última expresión sin los paréntesis:
*P = 1,25v × 1,25v ÷ 220Ω = 0,0071W*
Y para completar también* P=I²×R*

Hasta acá es lo que pude rescatar del extenso post "Problemas con Fuente con LM317.
Naturalmente, es muy nutrido el Datasheet de este componente, pero debería traducirlo
con el Google y no creo que sea lo mas apropiado.
A los aprendices que, como yo, tengan interés en conocer pormenores les sugiero que
vean los gráficos y tablas de *National Semiconductor.*

Un Fuerte Abrazo a Todos.
Bendiciones.
Roberto.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola Sr.el aficionado.
Muchas gracias. Lo había puesto y lo borre.
Bendiciones.
Roberto.


----------



## AlbertoElGrande

Observa esta configuración. Este circuito lo he probado en una protoboard 
y puedo asegurar de que funciona muy bien. Es el que voy a montar para mi 
fuente de laboratorio con dos placa por tener dos secundarios el trafo. 

El circuito se compone de tres partes: una primera de tensión ajustable de 
1.2V a 31V (4.5A o más) y dos de tensión fija 5V y 12V (las dos de 2A). Lo que
más hay que resaltar es la parte que está dentro del cuadro rojo y sobre todo 
hacer matizar en la zona de ajuste: Junto a P1 hay una resistencia en paralelo 
de 12K lo cual da un valor 5,45K. Este valor unido a R3 hará que pueda relugar 
a 31V. No ocurre nada malo si sobrepasa de 30V, solo que tendrás uno o dos 
voltios más. C10 está puesto para estabilizar un poco la tensión en esta parte, 
que es opcional, lo mismo que D6. D5, en mi opinión debe ponerse estos dos
diodos para proteger  IC1 de corrientes inversas y parásitas. Lo mismo ocurre 
con los diodos D8 y D10 en IC2 e IC3. D7, D9 y D11 evita que una conexión 
fortuita cause problemas a la fuente por polaridad inversa. Esta es una 
configuración muy  básica; lo que difiere es que se ha puesto una resistencia 
(R2) en paralelo con P1 para 'afinar' el margen de la tensión máxima. La parte
de potencia lo compone R4, R5, Tr1 y Tr2. Es posible dejar un transistor pero
haria 'sufrir' a este que si dispone de dos. Se aconseja que se ponga dos
transistores para repartir el trabajo. Creo que con esta explicación queda claro
el circuito. Espero que sirva de algo.

Imagen en grande


----------



## Fogonazo

Ver el archivo adjunto 158429​
La configuración del LM317 con "Booster" de corriente  es buena.
Mira en el Foro configuraciones mejores con transistores PNP


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Ver el archivo adjunto 10631

Chao.
elaficonado.


----------



## mcrven

Soy de la opinión que deberíamos dejar que Roberto, ensamble su fuente con configuración básica y que funcione, sin complicaciones. Él , o cualquier otro que se aventure, debe saborear el éxito.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola. Gracias Sr. mcrven.
Es cierto no quisiera enredarme con circuitos que ni siquiera conozco.
Si me ayudan a subir la escalera de un escalón a la vez, seguro que
tendré menos tropiezos.
En estos momentos estoy pensando como hacer la fuente lo mas 
fácil, rápida y económica posible, sin complicarme con circuitos
Con los que nunca experimenté.
De todos modos gracias Sr. Albertó el Grande por vuestra buena predisposición.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## AlbertoElGrande

Hola a todos.

Agradezco a Fogo la aclaración del esquema que publiqué. La prueba que hice de este circuito no daba problemas con la corriente y mucho menos con la regulación de la tensión. Desconozco en si algún momento puede fallar cuando lo tenga terminado y montado. En cualquier caso tengo que hacer las placas, dos, y viene más que bien las hagas una vez. Estaría más que contento si consigo 3A ya que los amperimetros que en su día compre fueron de 3A.
...
...





...




...





He estado leyendo hilos en el foro que relaciona con este asunto y he modificado mi propuesta para dejarlo asi:

1ª:






2ª:






Vuelvo a insistir. Me conformo con que la fuente suministre 3A.

Se agradecerá cualquier explicación de mis propuestas.


----------



## Fogonazo

AlbertoElGrande dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Agradezco a Fogo la aclaración del esquema que publiqué. La prueba que hice de este circuito no daba problemas con la corriente y mucho menos con la regulación de la tensión. Desconozco en algún momento puede fallar. En cualquier caso tengo que hacer las placas, dos, y viene más que bien las hagas una vez. Estaría más que contento si consigo 3A ya que los amperimetros que en su día compre fueron de 3A.
> ...
> ...
> https://s6.postimg.org/foxnn1x5d/FA_Lm317t01.jpg
> ...
> https://s6.postimg.org/btu9khdzl/FA_Lm317t02.jpg
> ...
> https://s6.postimg.org/z9c6ptxqp/FA_Lm317t03.jpg
> 
> He estado leyendo hilos en el foro que relaciona con este asunto y he modificado mi propuesta para dejarlo asi:
> 
> 1ª:
> 
> https://s6.postimg.org/jcdet45ch/LM317_T_1_Tr.png
> 
> 2ª:
> 
> https://s6.postimg.org/ud8jy4xld/LM317_T_2_CI.png
> 
> Vuelvo a insistir. Me conformo con que la fuente suministre 3A.
> 
> Se agradecerá cualquier explicación de mis propuestas.




La configuración de transistores adoptada se denomina "Seguidor por emisor", ya que justamente el emisor "Copia" la tensión de la base, pero como la ganancia de los transistores bipolares es función de la corriente aparecen diferencias de tensión de acuerdo a la corriente consumida por la carga debido al cambio de ganancia.
Tenemos una fuente regulada, pero *NO* estabilizada.

En la configuración sugerida con transistores PNP y representada por el esquema que publicó *elaficionado*, esto no ocurre.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola amigos del foro.
Les pregunto:
1) ¿ que pasa si en una fuente de alimentación, como en la imagen que les
muestro en el #432, por error o accidentalmente cortocircuito las fichas de salida, 
es decir pongo en contacto el terminal rojo y negro, sin una carga en el medio ?
¿ Se quema algo ? ¿ se puede evitar ese error accidental, si eso ocurre ?

2) Entre todo lo que estoy leyendo,* aconsejan precaución con la corriente estática,
utilizando una pulsera anti-estática.* Les pregunto, ¿ es necesario eso, yo trabajo
sobre piso de parquet, mesa de melamina, y silla de caño tapizada de plástico.
Me preocupa ya que cuando bajo del coche, alogunas veces al tocar la puerta del
mismo, me produce una desagradable descarga estática, mediante un chispazo.
Puede ser que mi cuerpo esté cargado estaticamente y yo no me doy cuenta ?
Es peligroso para el regulador LM137 ?

Disculpen estoy trasnochando, tomé mucho café y no me puedo dormir.
Un Abrazo a todos.
Roberto.


----------



## mcrven

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro.
> Les pregunto:
> 
> ¿ Se quema algo ? ¿ se puede evitar ese error accidental, si eso ocurre ?
> 
> 2) Entre todo lo que estoy leyendo,* aconsejan precaución con la corriente estática, utilizando una pulsera anti-estática.*
> ¿Es peligroso para el regulador LM137 ?
> 
> Roberto.



Te sugiero solo una cosa, amigo... Monta tu fuente y no te ocupes de lo demás, por ahora. Luego, cuando funcione, prueba a ver qué sucede si cortocircuitas los terminales de salida.
Entre las cosas que debes aprender, también es "A quemar transistores e integrados". Ya no es el primero, ni mucho menos será el último.

Deja la cobardía que, con un LM317 no vas a volar por los aires.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Gracias querido amigo* mcrven.*
Trataré por todos los medios de no ponerme paranóico, ni electrofóbico.
Pero me han pasado tantas cosas que de un hilo hago un ovillo.
Dios Lo Bendiga.
Roberto.



*Muros encontrados.*
Me olvidé de contarles que días pasados, leyendo todo lo que podía, de radio, fuentes,
reactáncias inductivas y capacitivas, encontré dos o tres páginas Excelentes, para aprender:

1) La web de ANILANDRO (en Castellano, tiene de todo, desde resistencias y capacitores
 hasta historia).

https://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/

2)http://www.diarioelectronicohoy.com/blog/fuente-ajustable-de-alimentacion
(y otros circuitos muy interesantes). (Castellano)

3) Una página muy variada de electrónica, con ilustraciones, vídeos y diagramas
dinámicos, que subió el *Sr. Fogonazo* en el sitio de radioaficionados:

http://incolor.inebraska.com/jshorney/2510.htm (en Ingles).

No se pueden perder esta fuente de enseñanza.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## AlbertoElGrande

Hola a todos.

Una vez más dejo otra 'propuesta' para aquel que le interese.







De nuevo pido a los sabios del foro su opinión sobre la posición de las resistencias R4 y R5; el que desee, claro...

Doy gracias al usuario *jona* por su contribución en su día con el hilo 'Fuente con lm317 en paralelo'...


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola queridos amigos del Foro.
Como muchos de ustedes saben, desde hace unos tres meses, estoy
tratando de montar una fuente de alimentación, pero lamentablemente,
por una cosa u otra, ese anhelo ha sido frustrado en varias ocasiones,
la última, se quemó el transformador .
Acabo de comprar uno de 220VCA / 24VCA -2 Amp. y pienso armar la
fuente variable cuyo esquema adjunto, con la salvedad de que el
esquema está preparado para un voltaje de salida variable de 1,2 a 30 VCD
y el mío tiene una salida de 24 VCA .
No he podido conseguir  un transformador con salida 15 + 15 VCA, y es por
ello que les ruego que vean el  post  # 423 y el esquema que adjunto hoy,
para ver si existe alguna incongruencia con los valores de los capacitores,
resistencias, potenciómetro, etc.
De no existir, a vuestro criterio, ningún problema, comenzaré con el montaje
de la fuente.
Como siempre les agradezco vuestra infinita paciencia .
Que Dios los bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Hola queridos amigos del Foro.
> Como muchos de ustedes saben, desde hace unos tres meses, estoy
> tratando de montar una fuente de alimentación, pero lamentablemente,
> por una cosa u otra, ese anhelo ha sido frustrado en varias ocasiones,
> la última, se quemó el transformador .
> Acabo de comprar uno de 220VCA / 24VCA -2 Amp. y pienso armar la
> fuente variable cuyo esquema adjunto, con la salvedad de que el
> esquema está preparado para un voltaje de salida variable de 1,2 a 30 VCD
> y el mío tiene una salida de 24 VCA .
> No he podido conseguir  un transformador con salida 15 + 15 VCA, y es por
> ello que les ruego que vean el  post  # 423 y el esquema que adjunto hoy,
> para ver si existe alguna incongruencia con los valores de los capacitores,
> resistencias, potenciómetro, etc.
> De no existir, a vuestro criterio, ningún problema, comenzaré con el montaje
> de la fuente.
> Como siempre les agradezco vuestra infinita paciencia .
> Que Dios los bendiga.
> Roberto.


Don diamante:
La tension en continua luego de rectificacion y filtrado va a ser cercana a 32V con su trafo de 24V
Asi que no hay ningun problema.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola Dr. Zoidberg.
Muchas gracias por su respuesta.
Dios lo Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## AlbertoElGrande

Hola de nuevo.

Dejo este diseño, se puede decir que casi terminado porque aun me queda algo por resolver. Es por este motivo el que me lleva a acudir al foro. El circuito es este:







Como ven en la parte baja del circuito está la R2 al que se le debe conectar una tensión negativa de 10V aproximadamente y una intensidade calculo de no más de 50 mA. No sé como conseguir esta tensión desde los 34V y que sea negativa. Se agradecerá cualquier idea. 

Lo que pretendo con esto es que se pueda regular desde 0V a 30V, y no desde 1,25V a 30V.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola. 

Usa un cargador de celular de 5v que no uses, como fuente negativa, reemplaza el resistor de 680 ohm, por uno de 270ohm ó 300 ohm.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola queridos amigos del foro.
Les adjunto el diseño de la fuente, en la semana iré haciendo el PCB.
Si ven que hay algo que no he tenido en cuenta, les ruego que me lo hagan saber.
A ver si esta vez tengo un poco mas de suerte y funciona.
Un Abrazo a todos.
Roberto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola queridos amigos del Foro.
Habiéndome quedado sin comprimidos psiquiátricos, y antes de realizar 
el PCB de la bendita fuente, decidí molestarlos nuevamente abusando
de vuestra solidaridad y paciencia.
Pensando no meter la pata una vez mas, y tener que volver a repetir el
PCB, me olvidé que debo incluir el Voltímetro /Amperímetro. 
Como me lo entregaron en una bolsita, sin ningún esquema de instalación,
estuve buscando en internet y vi que conectan este instrumento de distintas
maneras, la que más me convenció es la que adjunto en el esquema de la 
FIGURA 1, pero *NO ENTIENDO BIEN *a lo que llaman* FUENTE
100VCD y CARGA.*
Este instrumento se alimenta con una tensión de 4 a 30 VCD y justamente
tengo una fuente switching de 5VCD, que probada pueden ver en la FIGURA 2.
Ahora bien, repito el diagrama de la FUENTE REGULADA, con el 
Instrumento instalado que pueden ver en la FIGURA 3 y es aquí que les pido
humildemente vuestra opinión.
Gracias desde ya.
Dios los recompense.
Roberto.


----------



## mcrven

Aquí tienes la conexión correcta. La imagen #3 está incorrecta.

Espero te ayude...


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola *Sr. mcrven.*
Muchas Gracias por su intervención. Estudiaré su propuesta de inmediato y le comentaré si existe 
alguna duda.
Dios lo Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola *Sr. Mcrven.*
*Según lo que interpreto, mi diagrama quedaría según esquema adjunto. Muchas Gracias.*
*Le voy a dar una primicia:*
Hace unos 47 años hice un curso de radio en la "Escuela Leicester", en esa
oportunidad armamos un *superheterodino valvular*, que como nunca llegué
a ponerle un gabinete, si bien la radio funcionaba muy bien, quedó tirada en la casa
de mis padres.
A los tres años me casé, mis padres se mudaron y nunca supe si se extravió en la
mudanza o que pasó, pero no la vi mas.
Como mi sueño de chico era ser Radioaficionado, le ponía bastante empeño a esas
cosas.
Hace un par de meses, encontré los apuntes y libros con los cuales estudiaba estos
temas, y me puse a repasar, el tema: circuito tanque, oscilador local, triodos, pentódos,
transformadores de FI, etc,etc.
Entonces me compré una radio de los años 50, que está completa, pero no funciona.
El primer objetivo, SI DIOS QUIERE , será limpiarla y luego repararla.
En el sitio Radiomuseum, pude bajar el diagrama que está muy claro.
Internet ayuda muchísimo, esta radio fue fabricada en Barracas (Buenos Aires) en los´50
por una empresa llamada FAPESA, en su tiempo fue muy popular.
*Pero Primero quiero terminar la fuente dichosa.*
Luego cuando la tenga mas o menos límpia, le mostraré el interior de esta joyita.
Van algunas fotos previas.


----------



## mcrven

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Hola *Sr. Mcrven.*
> *Según lo que interpreto, mi diagrama quedaría según esquema adjunto. Muchas Gracias.*
> .



OJO: La línea que dejaste entre el cable rojo y el cable negro NO VA: El cable negro va al negativo de la placa, el cable rojo al borne negativo de salida.

Esa radios de Philips sonaban muy bien. Reparé alguna hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Gracias *Sr. Mcrven.*
Ahora lo entiendo mejor.
Es así verdad. Nuevamente muchas gracias. 
Perdón por el tiempo insumido.
Un fuerte Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## mcrven

Así es, Roberto. Adelante con eso.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Gracias Sr. Mcrven.
Bendiciones.
Roberto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola queridos amigos del Foro.
Hoy quiero compartir con ustedes la alegría de haber casi concluido mi primer proyecto,
la tan ansiada fuente de tensión variable.
En las pruebas preliminares que realicé en vacío, regula desde 1,2 VCD hasta 30 VCD,
aún no la probé con carga, esto último lo haré cuando la coloque dentro de un gabinete
y le instale el instrumento voltímetro/amperímetro.
El transformador utilizado es de 220VCA/24VCA y 2 Amp.
Quiero agradecer a *TODOS* los que me tuvieron paciencia y volcaron algo de su 
experiencia y didáctica, esos *TODOS* no hacen falta nombrarlos, ellos están en mi lista
de amigos, simplemente entrando a mi perfil, verán cuantas personas han intervenido,
para que este proyecto no se frustre.
Adjunto fotos del montaje, aunque a algunos les parezca una pavada, para mi es mucho.
DIOS LOS BENDIGA Y QUE PROSPERE LA OBRA DE VUESTRAS MANOS.
Roberto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Te felicito Diamante ! *

Enroscá levemente los cables del potenciómetro 

Gabinete ?


----------



## mcrven

Ándale que vas bien, hombre...
A ponerlo en cajita y con los instrumento. Lo demás es cantar y reir...


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Gracias Sres. DOSMETROS Y mcrven.
Si esta fuente, con tantos altibajos, me trajo mas aprendizaje
 que todo lo que pude leer hasta hoy.
Bendiciones a ambos.
Roberto.


----------



## tiago

Otro detalle.
Si tienes ocasión atornilla el integrado en el centro del disipador. De ésta forma la difusión de calor será simetrica y de forma proporcionada a la superficie del radiador, lo que aumentará el rendimiento en la disipación.

Saludos.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola *Sr. tiago.*
La tarea que Ud. me propone, es un poco compleja, aunque tiene
Ud. razón. Por favor observe la imagen del PCB del post Nº 423.
Si Ud se fija bien en el disipador, está colocado al revés del mio.
Yo realicé el PCB sin fijarme en ese detalle, una vez colocados 
los componentes , voy a instalar el *LM317* con el disipador y allí
caí en la cuenta que según el PCB, *el terminal del integrado IN*
*quedaba a la izquierda, por lo tanto tuve que hacer una pequeña
trampita que se me ocurrió en el momento.*
Esta consiste en haber hecho 3 agujeritos, sobre los 3 existentes
y del lado de la soldadura pasar 3 alambres barnizados para
bobinar, cruzandolos de forma tal que no se toquen.
Afortunadamente lo logré y quedó bien. Adjunto imagen.
Gracias por su tiempo.
Dios lo Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ya te vas pareciendo a un técnico a*b*esado


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola Sr. DOSMETROS. 
También con los profesores que tengo !!
Bendiciones.
Roberto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Mensaje Temporal* , vivo en Av. Reg de  Patricios  y California (ex Armenia) 

Alguna vez comentaste que eras del barrio . . .


----------



## Daniel Lopes

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya te vas pareciendo a un técnico a*b*esado


?Abesado serias con beso o sin beso?.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola querido amigo DOSMETROS.
yo nací y hasta los 26 años, viví en la Boca, Calle Suarez 753.
Estudié en la ENETN3 "LIBERTAD" sita en ese entonces en Iriarte 2004
 lo llamábamos " El Corralón". Después nos mudamos a un
Edificio que ya era Escuela, Santa Magdalena 433 . También Barracas.
En la época que yo nací 1946, en la Boca eran todos genoveses, de 
hecho soy hijo de tano. Todos mis compañeros de secundaria, vivían
Por donde usted vive ahora, no sería extraño que lo conozca, si no es
demasiado joven.
En el año que me casé, 1973, me mudé a mi primer departamento en
Caballito, cuando nació mi primera hija, nos mudamos a Villa Crespo,
como pasa el arroyo Maldonado por debajo de la Juan B. Justo, se
Inundaba todo el Barrio cuando caían 2 gotas y no era vida, nos mudamos
a Tapiales.Salió una oportunidad de una casa a terminar en Aldo Bonzi y
hicimos una nueva mudanza. Por fin después de 30 años de Bonzi nos
volvimos a mudar a un departamento nuevamente a Tapiales.
Dios lo bendiga querido amigo.
Roberto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

D2 y d3 son para proteger al integrado en caso le circule corriente al revés por descarga de capacitores , figuran en el datasheet 

Soy un poco mas joven  , estoy por Patricios 1500 y ya hace mucho que no se inunda mas por aquí 



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ?Abesado serias con beso o sin beso?.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.




Abesado chin becho


----------



## John87

Hola buenas.

He montado un circuito con unas pequeñas variaciones debido a no encontrar los componentes. Mi idea de electronica no es muy alta y necesito ayuda.

El problema es que el regulador regula el voltaje correctamente estando sin carga, en cuanto le pongo una carga por pequeña que sea se cae el voltaje a 0, si a 0.

El esquema que he seguido lo adjunto en una imagen. Las variaciones que le he hecho es el transistor PNP es un TIP36C  y la resistencia de 2 ohm (en la imagen dos de 1ohm en serie) es de 2.2ohm de 10w (dh 2r2), otra modificacion que no es tal cosa es que en vez de usar dos resistencias como en la fotografia que adjunte de 220 y 20 ohm , es una sola de 240 ohm. Y el potenciometro es de 10k y no 5k.

Agradeceria una ayuda para saber que esta pasando. La fuente que utilize para alimentarlo es de pc de unos 40A en el rail de 12v, pero lo he probado con otra fuente de 8v 1.5a y sucede lo mismo, puedo regular voltaje pero con carga 0 voltios.

Veo que es muy parecido el circuito al tema inicial, y veo que le han dicho que ha conectado mal el transistor, pero en el dibujo realizado con la correcion cambian el transistor pnp por uno npn. No entiendo. Creo que mi problema esta en otro lado, ya que el circuito que segui es de un video, y en el video funciona.

Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo

Revisa el conexionado de tu regulador LM317


----------



## John87

Fogonazo dijo:


> Revisa el conexionado de tu regulador LM317


Esta bien o almenos eso creo, ya que regula el voltaje. La conecxion es exactamente igual al de la imagen que adjunte "la presentacion encima de la tabla" segui las mismas conecxiones.


----------



## pandacba

A que le llamas una carga pequeña, podes especificar?


----------



## Fogonazo

John87 dijo:


> Esta bien o almenos eso creo, ya que regula el voltaje. La conecxion es exactamente igual al de la imagen que adjunte "la presentacion encima de la tabla" segui las mismas conecxiones.


¿ Lo conectaste así ?


----------



## John87

pandacba dijo:


> A que le llamas una carga pequeña, podes especificar?


Pues primero probe con un motor de radio cassette 20mA creo. y despues con resistencias para ver si era por ser poco amperaje o algo raro.


Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Lo conectaste así ?


Pues entre Adj y Vout la rsistencia de 240ohm, a adj y un pin de la resistencia el pot de 10k. Al Vin la resisntencia de 2.2ohm y el vout solamente a la salida y la resintencia antes mencionada. En la salida tambien está la pata central del TIP36C . ¿Si estuviera mal montado regularia el voltaje?


----------



## pandacba

El potenciómetro dijiste que un pin a Adj. como conectaste el resto de los dos pines


----------



## John87

pandacba dijo:


> El potenciómetro dijiste que un pin a Adj. como conectaste el resto de los dos pines


Adjunto una foto de por donde me guie, está tal cual, pero en una plaquita, lo he revisado mil veces antes de postear, y lo he vuelto a hacer. Gracias

En un principio lo tenia conectado: si el pot mira hacia nosotros y los pins estan hacia abajo, conecte el de la izquierda de todo a GND y el del centro a adj, como regulaba el voltaje lo deje así, cuando me di cuenta que caia el voltaje, uni las dos patas la de la derecha y la del centro, como en la imagen que adjunte. Pero no era aquí el problema, ya qué continua el problema.

En la foto el transistor esta a la izquierda, y el regulador 317 a la derecha.


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Que transistor es ese ?, el tamaño del encapsulado no coincide con un el de un *TIP36C*


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------



## Fogonazo

*¡ Ahhhhhhh ya me parecía !*


----------



## John87

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que transistor es ese ?, el tamaño del encapsulado no coincide con un el de un *TIP36C*


En el primer esquema que pegue se ve que transistor es, MJE2955, Es PNP como el TIP36C y tiene el mismo patillaje (o eso creo).

¿Donde esta el problema de la caida de voltaje? la resistencia de 240 ohm? quizas al cambiar el valor del pot de 5k por uno de 10k tenga que cambiar este valor?. Lo extraño es que regule voltaje, y caiga al meter la carga a 0.

Datasheet del pic36c y mje2955
tip35c tip36c.pdf PDF datasheet. ALL TRANSISTORS DATASHEET. POWER MOSFET, IGBT, IC, TRIACS DATABASE. Electronic Supply. INNOVATION CATALOG. Service

mje2955.pdf PDF datasheet. ALL TRANSISTORS DATASHEET. POWER MOSFET, IGBT, IC, TRIACS DATABASE. Electronic Supply. INNOVATION CATALOG. Service


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Lo primero, sin una imagen del montaje (ya que no somos adivinos ) es muy dificil adivinar que o cual es el fallo.

Segundo, ¿has probado a cambiar el LM317 ? A mí me pasó algo parecido y era por el LM.

Tercero, ¿Donde están los condensadores? No los veo en el montaje. 

Saludos.


----------



## John87

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Lo primero, sin una imagen del montaje (ya que no somos adivinos ) es muy dificil adivinar que o cual es el fallo.
> 
> Segundo, ¿has probado a cambiar el LM317 ? A mí me pasó algo parecido y era por el LM.
> 
> Tercero, ¿Donde están los condensadores? No los veo en el montaje.
> 
> Saludos.


Hola.
Pues los condensadores de filtrado los ha omitido, yo solo le tengo el de 0.33uf en la placa, y el otro en la salida (cuando lo tenia montado dentro de la fuente atx) Es un poco chapuza. pero os mando unas fotos a ver  Los disipadores son muy pequeños, pero espero sea suficiente ya que la atx tiene un buen ventilador

¿Crees que un lm317 quemado, regula voltaje, y falla despues al meter carga? si me dices que si debería conseguir otro a ver.

La unica diferencia que le veo es que a la salida de la resistencia de 2.2 ohm primero pasa por el lm 317 y despues va al pnp. ¿esto afecta?

PD:Añado una nueva foto con la parte de las "pistas" y que es cada conexion. DSC_0071 mod.jpg  y decir que no hay corto entre pistas, por si os parece


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Con un cepillo de dientes o algo por el estilo y alcohol isopropílico limpia bien la placa y las soldaduras. 
En principio, aunque se ve muy mal por la resina del estaño, parece bien montado.

El LM317 que tuve que cambiar era nuevo, de un lote de internet. No tiene que estar quemado para fallar, puede ser defectuoso o falso (Trucho como dicen por el Foro).


----------



## John87

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Con un cepillo de dientes o algo por el estilo y alcohol isopropílico limpia bien la placa y las soldaduras.
> En principio, aunque se ve muy mal por la resina del estaño, parece bien montado.
> 
> El LM317 que tuve que cambiar era nuevo, de un lote de internet. No tiene que estar quemado para fallar, puede ser defectuoso o falso (Trucho como dicen por el Foro).


El problema puede estar en la resina? o no entendí bien 

Qué estea montado el lm 317 antes del PNP despues de la resistencia no afecta, ¿no?

Oks es que como regula el voltaje perfectamente me parece muy raro, Pero vere si es de eso, aunque el *[Término innecesariamente grotesco para un Foro Técnico]*  de desoldarlo va a ser la repera


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Lo de limpiarlo es para poder ver mejor las soldaduras y conexiones. Y para que te asegures de que no hay nada raro.

Lo de "montado antes del PNP" no lo entiendo, a mí me parece que está bien conectado, pero con la placa limpia se verá mejor.
La entrada (+) va al emisor y a través de la resistencia a base y Vin del Lm.


----------



## John87

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Lo de limpiarlo es para poder ver mejor las soldaduras y conexiones. Y para que te asegures de que no hay nada raro.
> 
> Lo de "montado antes del PNP" no lo entiendo, a mí me parece que está bien conectado, pero con la placa limpia se verá mejor.
> La entrada (+) va al emisor y a través de la resistencia a base y Vin del Lm.


Oks entendi. Gracias.

Si exactamente, es que en el video que yo vi, lo de las fotos que adjunte en mi primer comentario, va la entrada (+) va al emisor, pasa la resistencia de ahí pasa primero por base y despues termina en el Vin del lm317. Tal y cómo yo lo monté está antes el vin lm317 y despues la base, Pero juraría que esto no le debía afectar, pero por si las moscas lo pregunté..

Una duda que me surge, la corriente se mueve de negativo a positivo? o esta invertido para facilitar? o sea en la realidad el + es el emisor de electrones y el negativo es el receptor? o es el gnd el que emite¿?.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

John87 dijo:


> Tal y cómo yo lo monté está antes el vin lm317 y despues la base


Mientras estén juntos... no va a pasar nada por unos milímetros mas o menos.

El tema de los electrones habrá alguno mas estudiado ( je palabro vintage) que yo, a mi me explicaron que de positivo a negativo, pero parece ser que ahora es de negativo a positivo.  ¿o era al revés?


----------



## DOSMETROS

John87 dijo:


> Una duda que me surge, la corriente se mueve de negativo a positivo? o esta invertido para facilitar? o sea en la realidad el + es el emisor de electrones y el negativo es el receptor? o es el gnd el que emite¿?.


 
Los electrones circulan desde el negativo (dónde sobran) hacia el positivo (dónde faltan) , por convención la corriente eléctrica es la inversa , o sea de positivo a negativo.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Publica tu circuito (incluyendo la fuente).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## John87

Oculto: Pinchavalvulas






Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Mientras estén juntos... no va a pasar nada por unos milímetros mas o menos.
> 
> El tema de los electrones habrá alguno mas estudiado ( je palabro vintage) que yo, a mi me explicaron que de positivo a negativo, pero parece ser que ahora es de negativo a positivo.  ¿o era al revés?





Gracias 


Oculto: DOSMETROS






DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los electrones circulan desde el negativo (dónde sobran) hacia el positivo (dónde faltan) , por convención la corriente eléctrica es la inversa , o sea de positivo a negativo.





Gracias  Si entendi bien viajan de positivo a negativo, y así debo analizar un circuito, ¿no? aunque en realidad el positvo sea el negativo ¿cierto?


Oculto: elaficionado






elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Publica tu circuito (incluyendo la fuente).
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.





Hola Es casi imposible, es una fuente ATX de PC de estas genericas, que son todas casi iguales.


----------



## John87

Bueno, He desoldado el lm317 lo he probado fuera y exactamente ¡FALLA! cae el voltaje, tenia otro lo pruebo y parece que funciona, lo monto en la placa y no me regula el voltaje, lo saco lo pruebo y hace cosas raras, regula hasta medio potenciometro y despues sube muy poco el voltaje (eso si aguanta cargas), aun asi le costo, al principio ni regulaba. Comprare uno nuevo en una tienda de por aqui, y espero vayan bien  Gracias!!! si quereis os paso fotos del chollo terminado.

¿Me los cargare por exceso de temperatura al soldarlos?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Los mejores LM317 son los reciclados de aparatos viejos, como televisores. Esos no daban problemas.

No preguntes y sube las fotos de una vez.  

"Off topic"
Cada vez que leo " estoy esperando que me llegue el diodo in4007, el lm317, el 7812, la resistencia de 100Ohms, etc.." y veo que el forero es de una ciudad en la que seguramente hay varias tiendas de electronica, me pregunto el porqué de esperar varios días por algo que puedes tener en el día y es relativamente barato.  Creo que la corriente (moda) nos está volviendo vagos y caprichosos y el karma o lo que sea nos lo devuelve en forma de componentes defectuosos y falsificados.
"Off topic"

Felices fiestas.


----------



## John87

Oculto: Pinchavalvulas






Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Los mejores LM317 son los reciclados de aparatos viejos, como televisores. Esos no daban problemas.
> 
> No preguntes y sube las fotos de una vez.
> 
> "Off topic"
> Cada vez que leo " estoy esperando que me llegue el diodo in4007, el lm317, el 7812, la resistencia de 100Ohms, etc.." y veo que el forero es de una ciudad en la que seguramente hay varias tiendas de electronica, me pregunto el porqué de esperar varios días por algo que puedes tener en el día y es relativamente barato.  Creo que la corriente (moda) nos está volviendo vagos y caprichosos y el karma o lo que sea nos lo devuelve en forma de componentes defectuosos y falsificados.
> "Off topic"
> 
> Felices fiestas.





Ummm buen dato!! Gracias!!! ¿Me los cargare por exceso de temperatura al soldarlos?

Jajaja aqui las tiendas de componentes sueltos son un atraco, por el precio de 2 te compras 20 en internet. Es lo que tiene!!  Aquí el primero que encarga algo que no tienen en la tienda le cobran carisimo y ellos compran una caja con ese dinero, despues el resto es puro beneficio...

Felices fiestas!!!


----------



## John87

Lo prometido ahí van unas fotos, Aun así sigo teniendo problemas, le he puesto una resistencia de 10k en paralelo al potenciometro, para convertirlo a uno de 5k, ¿la he liado? parece que cae un poco el voltaje con tan solo 0.4A de consumo cae de 10.10v a 9.86v. Otra cosa rara es que el lm 317 recien comprado lo probe antes y me pasaba lo mismo del otro dia regulaba casi todo el voltaje con solo media vuelta de potenciometro, y despues muy despacio. de ahí que lo convirtiera a 5k, lo monte y ahora no me regula nada, da siempre el maximo Omg, a ver si se solto algo....


----------



## John87

Bueno se había desconectado el pin central del potenciómetro de la pista interna, puse otro y lo mismo, creo que por exceso de temperatura... o por que son una *[Término innecesariamente grotesco para un Foro Técnico]*, le puse otro con más cuidado y listo, problema, que volví a cerrar sin probar antes, eso si probe el pot con el multimetro antes de cerrar e iba bien, Ahora una vez cerrado, regula todo el voltaje con menos de media vuelta de potenciómetro, ¿que pasa alguno me lo puede explicar?

Otra cosa que me mosquea es que cuando quite la placa reguladora, deje conectado el amperímetro-voltímetro directo a 12v ya que no lo había probado aun y con el motor de radio cassette me decia 0.20A de consumo. Ahora no me dice absolutamente nada, a no ser que lo frene un poco para que consuma más... ¿alguna explicacion lógica?

Y por cierto una duda, cuanto amperaje me aguantara la placa reguladora, el tip36c dice ser de 25A 40A pico ¿essos 25A son continuos a que voltaje?
https://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/TIP35A-D.PDF


----------



## DOSMETROS

John87 dijo:


> regula todo el voltaje con menos de media vuelta de potenciómetro, ¿que pasa alguno me lo puede explicar?



El potenciómetro es Lineal o Logarítmico (A o B) ?




John87 dijo:


> el tip36c dice ser de 25A 40A pico ¿essos 25A son continuos a que voltaje?



Fijate en el datasheet una curva que se llama SOA y a eso restale  el DERATING que está en otra gráfica.

Usá el traductor : Transistor Safe Operating Area


----------



## pandacba

Si tu potenciometro es de 10k vas a tener una parte que no regula nada, por eso debe ser de 5k y si es logaritmico peor...


----------



## John87

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El potenciómetro es Lineal o Logarítmico (A o B) ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fijate en el datasheet una curva que se llama SOA y a eso restale  el DERATING que está en otra gráfica.
> 
> Usá el traductor : Transistor Safe Operating Area


Encontre dos con Safe operating Area en el link que puse del datasheet, la verdad no se como restarle la derating que se basa en el t case y el tdp, Si no me equivoco segun un SOA solo aguanta 25A durante microsegundos :S o no entiendo bien si me ayudas te lo agradezco. segun la otra tabla que pone 100t case parece que aguanta de sobra  , yo pensaba que se calculaba en base a la ganancia o no sé que historias.

¿Como puedo saber si es logaritmico?


pandacba dijo:


> Si tu potenciometro es de 10k vas a tener una parte que no regula nada, por eso debe ser de 5k y si es logaritmico peor...



Le he puesto una resistencia en paralelo, y con el polimetro funcionaba correctamente de 0 a 5k, es como este creo que lineal https://inven.es/278-home_default/potenciometro-10k.jpg lo monte uniendo dos patas del centro y la derecha juntas a ajuste y de esta pata a la de la izquierda una resistencia de 10k a su vez al gnd. Lo más raro de todo es que no sube nada de nada el voltaje una vez llego a menos de media vuelta. 0.40V de ahí al tope.


----------



## pandacba

Claro, cuando pones una resistencia en paralelo con un potenciómetro lineal, su comportamiento, deja de ser lineal


----------



## DOSMETROS

En la primer curva que dice bien clarito *S*afe* O*perating *A*rea , tenés debajo el V*CE  *o sea el voltaje entre colector y emisor, a la izquierda los Amperes. Una de las curvas dice dc

Suponete que en el transistor estén cayendo 20 V , te parás en 20 V y subís hasta chocar con la curva dc , de ahí a la izquierda tenés 6 Amperes.

Ahora 20 V por 6 Amperes = 120 Watts , 125 sería lo maximísimo (no permitido en realidad).

Ahora te vas a la segunda curva que dice claramente Derating , abajo tenés la temperatura , a la izquierda la potencia disponible. Hasta 25ºC podés usar esos 120 Watts , pero a 75ºC solo disponés de 75 Watts , 75 Watts dividido los 20 V te da 3,75 A

¿Capishe?


----------



## pandacba

Due me parece que eso era de otro post.......
Para saber si tu pote es lineal o logarítmico es muy fácil, pones el cursor a mitad de recorrido y mides respecto de un extremo, cuando es lineal mide el 50% de la R total, si es logarítmico, de un extremo te medirá el 10% y del otro el 90%.
Por ejemplo si tu pote es de 10K de una mitad vas a tener 1k y de la otra 9K y si es logarítmico y encima tiene una R en paralelo la situación empeora más aún


----------



## DOSMETROS

pandacba dijo:


> Due me parece que eso era de otro post.......


 


John87 dijo:


> Y por cierto una duda, cuanto amperaje me aguantara la placa reguladora, el tip36c dice ser de 25A 40A pico ¿essos 25A son continuos a que voltaje?


----------



## pandacba

lo tenía abierto en otra ventana de otro navegador pero era el mismo hilo!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , es común que tomen lo máximo de ambos parámetros (tensión y corriente) y entonces 100V por 25A = 2.500Watts jajajaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Este tema se esta transformando en una serie de adivinanzas y secuencia de hechos parapsicologicos.
Flaco, mejor lee el datasheet del regulador y aplica las ecuaciones que estan ahi si es que pretendes que funcione esa fuente.


----------



## John87

Oculto: DOSMETROS






DOSMETROS dijo:


> En la primer curva que dice bien clarito *S*afe* O*perating *A*rea , tenés debajo el V*CE  *o sea el voltaje entre colector y emisor, a la izquierda los Amperes. Una de las curvas dice dc
> 
> Suponete que en el transistor estén cayendo 20 V , te parás en 20 V y subís hasta chocar con la curva dc , de ahí a la izquierda tenés 6 Amperes.
> 
> Ahora 20 V por 6 Amperes = 120 Watts , 125 sería lo maximísimo (no permitido en realidad).
> 
> Ahora te vas a la segunda curva que dice claramente Derating , abajo tenés la temperatura , a la izquierda la potencia disponible. Hasta 25ºC podés usar esos 120 Watts , pero a 75ºC solo disponés de 75 Watts , 75 Watts dividido los 20 V te da 3,75 A
> 
> ¿Capishe?





Valeee ahora lo pillo yo es que estaba mirando el datasheet ahí hay dos Safe Operating Area una que pone TJ≤100°C y no se que significa la J. no viera la linea DC del otro grafico(pensaba que solo era por picos ya que habalaba de uS y milisegundos) Pues segun eso, a 11V tendre unos 11A a 25ºC, con lo cual son unos 6.8A a 75ºC. Muchas gracias, creo que con eso tengo suficiente.


Oculto: pandacba






pandacba dijo:


> Due me parece que eso era de otro post.......
> Para saber si tu pote es lineal o logarítmico es muy fácil, pones el cursor a mitad de recorrido y mides respecto de un extremo, cuando es lineal mide el 50% de la R total, si es logarítmico, de un extremo te medirá el 10% y del otro el 90%.
> Por ejemplo si tu pote es de 10K de una mitad vas a tener 1k y de la otra 9K y si es logarítmico y encima tiene una R en paralelo la situación empeora más aún





Vale si ya he buscado en google, es lineal, y he probado de nuevo otro con la resistencia de 10k en paralelo, y funciona correctamente lineal. Sigo sin entender que pasa, quizas internamente se estropeo, o no entiendo que pasa. Aun asi me parece raro cuando lo tenia sin la resistencia en el lm317 que caia el voltaje, regulaba perfecto lineal. ¿Debería conectarlo como reostato? con una pata sin conectar?



Oculto: Dr.Zoidberg






Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Este tema se esta transformando en una serie de adivinanzas y secuencia de hechos parapsicologicos.
> Flaco, mejor lee el datasheet del regulador y aplica las ecuaciones que estan ahi si es que pretendes que funcione esa fuente.





 La fuente funciona, el tema que debe ser eso tiene entes extrañas, que convierten potenciometros lineales en logaritmicos


----------



## pandacba

Y por que no pones un potenciómetro como corresponde?, de donde sacas eso
un potenciómetro de 10 puesto con una R de 10k en paralelo a mitad de recorrido mide 3.75K un pote de 5k al medio mide 2.5K.
El problema es que vos querés inventar la pólvora y esta ya fue inventada


----------



## John87

pandacba dijo:


> Y por que no pones un potenciómetro como corresponde?, de donde sacas eso
> un potenciómetro de 10 puesto con una R de 10k en paralelo a mitad de recorrido mide 3.75K un pote de 5k al medio mide 2.5K.
> El problema es que vos querés inventar la pólvora y esta ya fue inventada


Fallo mio al aplicar la ley  1/(1/r+1/r) de ahí que piense que da 2.5k a la mitad pero tienes toda la razon, graciasss!, a mi me da 3.33k no entiendo nada.....  Pues le he puesto un pot de 10k pensando que cambiando la resistencia de 240ohm podría funcionar por eso pregunte si debería cambiar esa resistencia en mensajes anteriores), no tengo otro pot, y en la tienda donde compre los lm317 son unos atracadores, un pot de 5k 9.98€ sin iva. y el iva es 21%... el lm317t 1.5euros sin iva... para eso queda así, que soy DJ y estoy acostumbrado a mover los pots micrometros 

De todo esto me surge una cuestion, ¿¿podría montar un regulador de voltaje con un divisor de tension resistencia más potenciometro como reostato, y con este alimentar la base del tip36c regularía el voltaje igualmente?? ¿no? y no necesitaria grandes resistencias de muchos W ni el lm317

Otra duda si usara un pot de 2.5k sería más preciso, ¿no? o solo regularía la mitad del voltaje :S


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

John87 dijo:


> Otra duda si usara un pot de 2.5k sería más preciso, ¿no? o solo regularía la mitad del voltaje :S


Ya te dije que tenes que leer el datasheet, por que ahi hay una ecuacion que relaciona el valor de la resistencia de 240 ohms (que podes cambiar por 100, 120, etc, cualquier valor entre 100 y 240 va bien, y es preferible que sea cercana a 100 ohms), el valor del potenciometro y la tension de salida.
Aca no hay entidades supernaturales, aplica esa ecuacion y tenes todos tus problemas resueltos.


----------



## John87

Buenas. Pues nada he puesto un pot lineal de 5k y me hace lo mismo. hasta medio pot regula casi 10V y de ahi al final 0.6v+/- . la conecxion la hice una patita , y otras dos en puente. ¿Será que conecte mal o sea en vez del puente al gnd al lm 317 o viceversa? o ¿esta estropeado?


Oculto: Dr.Zoidberg






Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ya te dije que tenes que leer el datasheet, por que ahi hay una ecuacion que relaciona el valor de la resistencia de 240 ohms (que podes cambiar por 100, 120, etc, cualquier valor entre 100 y 240 va bien, y es preferible que sea cercana a 100 ohms), el valor del potenciometro y la tension de salida.
> Aca no hay entidades supernaturales, aplica esa ecuacion y tenes todos tus problemas resueltos.





 Opte por cambiar el pot a uno de 5k. Gracias.


----------



## pandacba

No sos claro para nada, ni vos sabes lo que estas haciendo, vos que tenes las cosas delante de tus ojos, de aquí no podemos ver nada.
Equivocarte a estas alturas....
A veces lo barato resulta caro, has comprado componentes baratos que no funcionaron, esa fue plata tirada.
Tal todo el problema es el capricho de comprar todo barato y te están vendiendo ladrillos.
Compra uno en tu localidad, capaz que el que tienen es de los buenos.
Y aprende a utilizar el material que se te pide y a no inventar la pólvora


----------



## John87

pandacba dijo:


> No sos claro para nada, ni vos sabes lo que estas haciendo, vos que tenes las cosas delante de tus ojos, de aquí no podemos ver nada.
> Equivocarte a estas alturas....
> A veces lo barato resulta caro, has comprado componentes baratos que no funcionaron, esa fue plata tirada.
> Tal todo el problema es el capricho de comprar todo barato y te están vendiendo ladrillos.
> Compra uno en tu localidad, capaz que el que tienen es de los buenos.
> Y aprende a utilizar el material que se te pide y a no inventar la pólvora


El lm 317 lo compre en una tienda aqui en mi ciudad, 1.50 euros sin iva 21% iva  Si está defectuoso, necesito que algun experto que conozca bien el problema que tengo. me podra decir si está defectuoso. Así podre ir a que me lo cambien. El pot si que es chino, pero la resistencia funciona perfectamente medido con un multimetro. a la mitad 2.34 y 4.68 al tope.

Se me ocurre que se me soltara la resistencia de 240ohm. Esto quizas afecta, voy a revisar.

PD: el pot estaba bien conectado.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cambiala por 100 o 120 o 150 Ohms mejor.

Claro que si "se suelta" el circuito anda mal


----------



## John87

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cambiala por 100 o 120 o 150 Ohms mejor.
> 
> Claro que si "se suelta" el circuito anda mal


Gracias DOSMETROS. Estaba bien conectada. El tema la resistencia es de 240ohm justos al medir, el datasheet usa esta resistencia y pot de 5k. Tal cual lo estoy usando. Perdona que te lleve la contra. Pero creo que el problema debe estar en el lm, ¿o me equivoco?

¿El pot y la resistencia de 240ohm funciona como divisor resistivo, cierto? Gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira como se conectan los terminales del LM317.








Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS

A ver , si dos te estamos aconsejando lo mismo e insistís con ni siquiera hacer la prueba . . . La pregunta sería ¿ Para que consultás ?



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> (que podes cambiar por 100, 120, etc, cualquier valor entre 100 y 240 va bien





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cambiala por 100 o 120 o 150 Ohms mejor.


----------



## John87

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Mira como se conectan los terminales del LM317.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.


Hola. Pues está tal cual. Solo le falta el diodo, y el puente retificaro con el condensador gordo, ya que el voltaje sale de una fuente ATX de PC 12v. esto creo que no debería provocar el problema que tengo o ¿eso creo? ¿No?. 
La otra diferencia es que el VIN tiene la resistencia de 2.2 ohm entre el + de la fuente y el VIN

Viendo ese esquema creo que el potenciometro funcionaría al reves o sea en vez de izquierda a derecha 0 a 5k iria de derecha a izquierda 5k a 0 ohm. 

Adjunto el video por donde me he guiado. 






DOSMETROS dijo:


> A ver , si dos te estamos aconsejando lo mismo e insistís con ni siquiera hacer la prueba . . . La pregunta sería ¿ Para que consultás ?


Consulto dudas o que me expliquen lo que falla, no lo que debería probar a ver si suena la flauta. Primero me decian que era del pot que no era lineal, pero ahora es fijo lineal, ya es de 5k que fue lo que me recomendaron aqui. Ni lleva la resistencia que convertia el pot en logaritmico. Yo ya dije que no soy un experto, pero tengo ganas de aprender. De ahí que quiera saber que falla. No como solucionarlo sin más datos.  Gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No seas irrespetuoso 



John87 dijo:


> no lo que debería probar a ver si suena la flauta


----------



## pandacba

Para saber eso necesitas estudiar electrónica y eso no se aprende de un día para otro.
Un CI regulador como el LM317 y otro tienen cierta complejidad y para entender los porque habría que entender que pasa dentro del CI, ya que no es una caja negra con tres patas, si te dejas guiar por quienes saben vas a aprender caso contrario no aprenderás nada


----------



## John87

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No seas irrespetuoso


Ok perdon. Bueno probaré y os cuento. 


pandacba dijo:


> Para saber eso necesitas estudiar electrónica y eso no se aprende de un día para otro.
> Un CI regulador como el LM317 y otro tienen cierta complejidad y para entender los porque habría que entender que pasa dentro del CI, ya que no es una caja negra con tres patas, si te dejas guiar por quienes saben vas a aprender caso contrario no aprenderás nada


Lo sé perfectamente, el esquema esta en el datasheet. https://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/LM317-D.PDF


John87 dijo:


> Fallo mio al aplicar la ley  1/(1/r+1/r) de ahí que piense que da 2.5k a la mitad pero tienes toda la razon, graciasss!, a mi me da 3.33k no entiendo nada.....  Pues le he puesto un pot de 10k pensando que cambiando la resistencia de 240ohm podría funcionar por eso pregunte si debería cambiar esa resistencia en mensajes anteriores), no tengo otro pot, y en la tienda donde compre los lm317 son unos atracadores, un pot de 5k 9.98€ sin iva. y el iva es 21%... el lm317t 1.5euros sin iva... para eso queda así, que soy DJ y estoy acostumbrado a mover los pots micrometros
> 
> De todo esto me surge una cuestion, ¿¿podría montar un regulador de voltaje con un divisor de tension resistencia más potenciometro como reostato, y con este alimentar la base del tip36c regularía el voltaje igualmente?? ¿no? y no necesitaria grandes resistencias de muchos W ni el lm317
> 
> Otra duda si usara un pot de 2.5k sería más preciso, ¿no? o solo regularía la mitad del voltaje :S


Por cierto pandacba ahí hice una pregunta  ¿me la sabrias contestar?
"De todo esto me surge una cuestion, ¿¿podría montar un regulador de voltaje con un divisor de tension resistencia más potenciometro como reostato, y con este alimentar la base del tip36c regularía el voltaje igualmente?? ¿no? y no necesitaria grandes resistencias de muchos W ni el lm317"


----------



## DOSMETROS

El problema es que quede mas o menos lineal con el giro del potenciómetro , sobre todo funcionando a 12 V

El potenciómetro debería ser de 2k para 12 V y mejoraría bastante con 10k en paralelo con el potenciómetro.

Hice memoria , se baja a 100 o 120 o 150 para tensiones mayores.* Para 12 V dejale los 240*

*Por ahora probale una resistencia de 2.7k en paralelo con el potenciómetro de 5k. y comentame si mejora.*



John87 dijo:


> ¿podría montar un regulador de voltaje con un divisor de tension resistencia más potenciometro como reostato, y con este alimentar la base del tip36c regularía el voltaje igualmente?



Variaría la tensión pero no la regularía. O sea que no sería constante.

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba

Eso no funciona ni parecido a  un regulador, justo lo que mencione en mi post anterior, un LM317 no es una caja de tres patas que se puede reemplazar por un transistor y un par de resistencias.
El LM 317 es lo que se llama un Circuito Integrado, es decir un circuito compuesto por cierta cantidad de componentes que van formando las distintas etapas para que tenga un funcionamiento óptimo.
Es decir en su interior hay un una referencia de tensión que es de 1.2V(razón por la que arranca a regular a partir de 1.2V) un comparador de tensión que esta compuesto por los componentes internos y la resistencia externa de 240 ohms y el pote de 5K, un amplificador de error, el transistor de paso, la protección ante cortocircuitos, también incorpora una protección térmica, como ves es una gran cantidad de cosas que no se pueden reemplazar por un transistor y unas resistencias.
Hacer un regulador con un LM317 es de lo más fácil, pero si no se consiguen los componentes adecuados(CI origianal por ejemplo) es imposible llegar a buen puerto.
Primero hay que hacerla funcionar como un circuito normal sin el paso de corriente adicional, una vez que funciona así, recién se agrega el transistor y la resistencia.


----------



## John87

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El problema es que quede mas o menos lineal con el giro del potenciómetro , sobre todo funcionando a 12 V
> 
> El potenciómetro debería ser de 2k para 12 V y mejoraría bastante con 10k en paralelo con el potenciómetro.
> 
> Hice memoria , se baja a 100 o 120 o 150 para tensiones mayores.* Para 12 V dejale los 240*
> 
> *Por ahora probale una resistencia de 2.7k en paralelo con el potenciómetro de 5k. y comentame si mejora.*
> 
> 
> 
> Variaría la tensión pero no la regularía. O sea que no sería constante.
> 
> Saludos !


Muchas gracias. Vere si tengo esa resistencia, sino pondre alguna aproximada. un saludo.


Oculto: pan






pandacba dijo:


> Eso no funciona ni parecido a  un regulador, justo lo que mencione en mi post anterior, un LM317 no es una caja de tres patas que se puede reemplazar por un transistor y un par de resistencias.
> El LM 317 es lo que se llama un Circuito Integrado, es decir un circuito compuesto por cierta cantidad de componentes que van formando las distintas etapas para que tenga un funcionamiento óptimo.
> Es decir en su interior hay un una referencia de tensión que es de 1.2V(razón por la que arranca a regular a partir de 1.2V) un comparador de tensión que esta compuesto por los componentes internos y la resistencia externa de 240 ohms y el pote de 5K, un amplificador de error, el transistor de paso, la protección ante cortocircuitos, también incorpora una protección térmica, como ves es una gran cantidad de cosas que no se pueden reemplazar por un transistor y unas resistencias.
> Hacer un regulador con un LM317 es de lo más fácil, pero si no se consiguen los componentes adecuados(CI origianal por ejemplo) es imposible llegar a buen puerto.
> Primero hay que hacerla funcionar como un circuito normal sin el paso de corriente adicional, una vez que funciona así, recién se agrega el transistor y la resistencia.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Si usas una fuente de 12V (ATX), el máximo voltaje que obtendrás con el LM317 es 9V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## John87

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Si usas una fuente de 12V (ATX), el máximo voltaje que obtendrás con el LM317 es 9V.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.


OH! Pues a mi me llega a dar 11.2 +/- :S  sin carga, esto con todos los que he probado LM317T


----------



## Fogonazo

John87 dijo:


> OH!_* Pues a mi me llega a dar 11.2 +/- :S  sin carga*_, esto con todos los que he probado LM317T



*Dato irrelevante.*
La serie de reguladores LM317 necesita un consumo mínimo para cumplir correctamente con su cometido


----------



## John87

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Dato irrelevante.*
> La serie de reguladores LM317 necesita un consumo mínimo para cumplir correctamente con su cometido


Lo sé. se lo digo a el aficcionado. ya que me dice que debería ser 9v. No entiendo por que me da más. esta claro que se pierde un voltio +o- pero tenia entendido que comia 1.2 V y no 3V


----------



## Fogonazo

John87 dijo:


> Lo sé. se lo digo a el aficcionado. ya que me dice que debería ser 9v. No entiendo por que me da más. esta claro que se pierde un voltio +o- pero tenia entendido que comia 1.2 V y no 3V


Para que el regulador funcione correctamente necesita un mínimo de consumo (3,5 a 10mA), si no le colocas ese consumo el regulador *NO *cumple con su cometido.
Aquí estás comentando que lo pruebas *SIN *carga:


John87 dijo:


> _*OH! Pues a mi me llega a dar 11.2 +/- :S  sin carga,*_ esto con todos los que he probado LM317T


Eso se da únicamente con un error de conexión o con un consumo menor al mínimo admitido por el regulador.

Pag. N° 5 *LM317*


----------



## John87

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para que el regulador funcione correctamente necesita un mínimo de consumo (3,5 a 10mA), si no le colocas ese consumo el regulador *NO *cumple con su cometido.
> Aquí estás comentando que lo pruebas *SIN *carga:
> 
> Eso se da únicamente con un error de conexión o con un consumo menor al mínimo admitido por el regulador.
> 
> Pag. N° 5 *LM317*


Si te refieres al reference voltaje. Entiendo que necesita minimo 3v para funcionar maximo 40v y el consumo entre 10mA y 1.5A . despues dice ser que entre vin - vout 1.25v tipical que es lo que me baja a mi +/- ¿o entiendo mal?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Vin - Vout tiene que ser mayor o igual a 3V, para que el regulador funcione o trabaje.
Vout = 1.25V(1 + R2/R1)
Vout (mínimo) es igual a 1.25V , (cuando R2=0 ohm)

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: Mira esto : Problemas con fuente con LM317

Prueba el LM317 de modo discreto, en un protoboard con resistores fijos


----------



## John87

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El problema es que quede mas o menos lineal con el giro del potenciómetro , sobre todo funcionando a 12 V
> 
> El potenciómetro debería ser de 2k para 12 V y mejoraría bastante con 10k en paralelo con el potenciómetro.
> 
> Hice memoria , se baja a 100 o 120 o 150 para tensiones mayores.* Para 12 V dejale los 240*
> 
> *Por ahora probale una resistencia de 2.7k en paralelo con el potenciómetro de 5k. y comentame si mejora.*
> 
> 
> 
> Variaría la tensión pero no la regularía. O sea que no sería constante.
> 
> Saludos !


Listo !! Genio!! Muchas gracias, ahora si va de principio a fin. y el voltaje maximo no es 11 es 10.26, sin la resisntecia sube a 11.51v(¿alguno se anima a explicarme esto?) la fuente da 12.4v. use una de 2680 ohm. 

PD use el ultimo lm que cambie, vamos que estaba bien... prueba en ptboard




Oculto: elafi






elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Vin - Vout tiene que ser mayor o igual a 3V, para que el regulador funcione o trabaje.
> Vout = 1.25V(1 + R2/R1)
> Vout (mínimo) es igual a 1.25V , (cuando R2=0 ohm)
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.
> 
> Nota: Mira esto : Problemas con fuente con LM317
> 
> Prueba el LM317 de modo discreto, en un protoboard con resistores fijos





Gracias, no sera un  el .exe??


----------



## pandacba

No lo entiendes porque es evidente que ves el regulador como una caja negra de tres terminales, eso tiene que ver con el funcionamiento del mismo. 
El voltaje mínimo es 1.25 cuando R2=0 porque 1.25V es el valor de la tensión de referencia interna
Por ejemplo el 723 regual de 2 a 32V porque 2V? porque su referencia interna es de 2V.
Si tomas un 7805 y en lugar de poner a masa el terminal central y le pones por ejemplo un Zener de 5.1 en la salida tendrás 10.1V


----------



## John87

pandacba dijo:


> No lo entiendes porque es evidente que ves el regulador como una caja negra de tres terminales, eso tiene que ver con el funcionamiento del mismo.
> El voltaje mínimo es 1.25 cuando R2=0 porque 1.25V es el valor de la tensión de referencia interna
> Por ejemplo el 723 regual de 2 a 32V porque 2V? porque su referencia interna es de 2V.
> Si tomas un 7805 y en lugar de poner a masa el terminal central y le pones por ejemplo un Zener de 5.1 en la salida tendrás 10.1V


Creo que ya aclare que si sé que es un circuito integrado y ya te dije mensajes atras que vi el esquema interno en el datasheet. Otra cosa es que lo comprenda 

"Si tomas un 7805 y en lugar de poner a masa el terminal central y le pones por ejemplo un Zener de 5.1 en la salida tendrás 10.1V " no entendi nada el conecxionado. o sea la masa sin conectar ? ese zener entre la patilla y la masa?

Sabes mucho ¿me puedes contestar a la pregunta de mi ultimo mensaje?


----------



## pandacba

Si, podes poner un zener o podes poner un divisor similar al del LM317 y si la resistencia conectada entre el terminal que va a masa y masa eligiendo bien los valores lo haces regulable entre 5V y el máximo.
Incluso Fogonazo publico una fuente echa por un técnico, no recuerdo si polaco o otro país de Europa del este
basado en los 78XX y 79XX.
En el caso puntual el pin central, míralo de esta manera, si a 0V(masa)tienes 5V (para un 7805) si elevas la tensión en ese pin 2V la salida aumentará 2V y así sucesivamente, si pongo un zener 3V3 en la salida tendrás 8.3V, si pones un zener ánodo a masa  y cátodo hacia el terminal central.
Según el voltaje puede o no ser necesario una R para ayudar al zener deberá tenerse en cuenta que se deberá calcular para que por la R pase la diferencia entre la Iz-iq

Fijate *aquí*, es la fuente que te comente antes allí esta lo que te decia esta echa con 7806 y 7906 regula de ±6V a ±20V


----------



## John87

pandacba dijo:


> Si, podes poner un zener o podes poner un divisor similar al del LM317 y si la resistencia conectada entre el terminal que va a masa y masa eligiendo bien los valores lo haces regulable entre 5V y el máximo.
> Incluso Fogonazo publico una fuente echa por un técnico, no recuerdo si polaco o otro país de Europa del este
> basado en los 78XX y 79XX.
> En el caso puntual el pin central, míralo de esta manera, si a 0V(masa)tienes 5V (para un 7805) si elevas la tensión en ese pin 2V la salida aumentará 2V y así sucesivamente, si pongo un zener 3V3 en la salida tendrás 8.3V, si pones un zener ánodo a masa  y cátodo hacia el terminal central.
> Según el voltaje puede o no ser necesario una R para ayudar al zener deberá tenerse en cuenta que se deberá calcular para que por la R pase la diferencia entre la Iz-iq
> 
> Fijate *aquí*, es la fuente que te comente antes allí esta lo que te decia esta echa con 7806 y 7906 regula de ±6V a ±20V


y si masa es -3.3 volts? por esa regla de tres seria 2.7v la salida. no? lo que no entiendo es el funcionamiento del zener, no me entra en la cabeza a no ser que el pin central tenga un voltaje por defecto superior a la salida.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo

Buenos días foristas. Estaba implementando este circuito tomado del datasheet del LM317 Texas Instruments para un cargador de bateria de coche para carga lenta a través de un transformador mediano, pero en este circuito en particular el texto del datasheet no indica cómo debería limitar la corriente que proporciona a 4 Amperes, esto a fin de hacer que el transformador trabaje holgadamente. Mi duda es si debo añadir un tercer transistor para ello o podría hacerlo de alguna manera accionando sobre el transistor driver.
He armado el circuito y claramente funciona, pero necesito antes de conectarlo definitivamente saber cómo limitar la corriente de salida. ¿Tal vez accionando sobre la resistencia de 500 Ohms o sobre el 2N2905; tal vez colocando un preset en lugar de la resistencia de base 5K?
Publico un circuito-ensayo de lo que quiero significar, para que se entienda.
Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El datasheet del LM317 tiene un cargador para 6 V , fijate . . .


----------



## sergiot

No le veo senstido a lo que estas haciendo, para una bateria de auto de no menos de 55A y ese tipo de transformador que vas a usar no necesitas limitar la corriente, estas muy abajo de la corriente de carga normal del auto, con 4A vas a tardar unas cuantas horas en cargarla y no vas a tener problema con la bateria, los cargados simples son un transformador de 14V y un diodo simple, sin nada mas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

La limitación se suele usar por posibles cortocircuitos . . .  (lámpara dicroica en serie)


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El segundo circuito, lo haría así:
Tengo dudas de la posición de  500 ohmios. Me parece que debe  ir entre base   y el emisor de TIP73.





Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: De donde sacaste eso circuitos


----------



## Alvaro Canelo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El datasheet del LM317 tiene un cargador para 6 V , fijate . . .


Gracias DOSMETROS. En efecto, lo había considerado, sólo que allí no indica cómo proporcionar la corriente adicional que necesito. Podría llevar con el divisor resistivo la tensión a los 14 Volt necesarios para cargar la batería de vehículo pero aún me falta lo otro.
Off topic: ¿tu apodo es por la banda de 2 metros en VHF?


elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Nota: De donde sacaste eso circuitos


Hola elaficionado. Es un intento que hice yo imaginándome cómo podría limitar la corriente que entrega el transformador, ocurre que no sé si funcionaría... uno está tomado del datasheet provisto por Texas Instruments, el otro es un copia-pega deliberadamente desprolijo porque no sé si funcionará y no quiero que nadie más inexperto que yo se confunda.



sergiot dijo:


> No le veo senstido a lo que estas haciendo, para una bateria de auto de no menos de 55A y ese tipo de transformador que vas a usar no necesitas limitar la corriente(...)



Gracias por tu interés Sergiot... ocurre que el transformador de que dispongo es mediano... del tipo de los que alimentaban dicroicas y tiene unas vueltas más que llevan la tensión a 16 Volt. Supongo que cuando la batería está baja de carga exigirá demasiado al trafo y puede que se queme. Esta suposición me parece lógica más no estoy seguro... la carga es lenta con ese trafo y no me molesta, no importa que no cargue lo suficientemente rápido como lo haría instalada en un vehículo.
Gracias a los tres por el interés.


----------



## sergiot

No vas a quemar nada, por mas que la bateria esté descargada, si compras un cargador de supermercado y lo abris, vas a ver que adentro trae un transformador de 5A y un par de diodos y nada mas, lo que se pone es un fusible de la corriente maxima del trafo, asi por ejemplo si la bateria esta en corto o hacen la tipica prueba de unir las pinzas para ver si el cargador esta andando, se te quema el fusible.
En algun momento llegué a cargar una bateria de motor desde los 220v de linea con una lampara en serie y un diodo, no tenia otra cosa a mano.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo

sergiot dijo:


> No vas a quemar nada, por mas que la bateria esté descargada, si compras un cargador de supermercado y lo abris, vas a ver que adentro trae un transformador de 5A y un par de diodos y nada mas



Bien... es lo que tengo actualmente, pero me da la impresión de que la batería no llega a cargarse completamente por más que lo deje toda la noche conectado y sin consumo. ¿Por qué me da esa impresión? Por lo siguiente: durante la noche la batería alimenta un circuito destellador a transistores y un relé que acciona una luz intermitente de LED.
A ver si estoy bien con el consumo: El circuito consume 100 miliAmperes con la lámpara encendida y 80 miliAmperes con la lámpara apagada. A grosso modo tengo un consumo mínimo de 80 mA x 60 seg = ¿4,8 Amperes por minuto? es por eso que me parece que no dura lo suficiente la batería?
Además, al dejar toda la noche el circuito conectado y la bateria sin cargador conectado encuentro que la tensión de la misma ha bajado a 9 Volt.


----------



## sergiot

esos calculos no son asi, con esa corriente de carga la bateria tiene que cargar completa, si no lo hace es porque esta muerta, el consumo que tenes es despreciable.


----------



## Daniss1

Buenas tardes,

estoy trabajando en un cargador de baterías de Li ion basado en un LM317T.
El circuito es muy simple (extraído del datasheet), ajustando la tensión en vacío a la tensión de carga de las pilas (en este caso 4,1-4,2 V) y la resistencia R3 (detección de corriente) de forma que la corriente de carga sea la apropiada (0,6-1,2 A).

El caso es que en cuanto conecto la batería la tensión disminuye un orden de 6 V.
He verificado que la tensión de alimentación sea suficientemente elevada (20 V) y por lo tanto Vin-Vout < 30 V, además, con las corrientes de carga que trabaja necesito un disipador, con el cual acoplado no sobrepasa los 70 ºC.

Cojonudo, todo controlado pero la tensión cae una burrada cuando conecto una carga. Pruebo con otro LM317T, idem, otro más, idem.
Monto el circuito más simple (dos resistencias más la carga) y pruebo. 
Idem para todos los reguladores.
Distintas resistencias de carga, idem, eso si, la caída de tensión es aproximadamente la misma para todas las cargas, es decir, la salida del regulador desciende el mismo voltage para resistencias de valores dispares.

Otro dato más es que cada regulador entrega un voltage distinto para el mismo circuito (entre 1 y 2 volts de diferencia).


Llegado aquí mi conclusión es clara: tengo 3 LM317T defectuosos (curiosamente no son de un lote correlativo, tienen años de diferencia en fabricación).
Pruebo uno más de un último pedido y bingo, este funciona exactamente según los cálculos, lastima no haber empezado con este integrado directamente.
Realizando más pruebas (fuera ya del diseño del cargador) veo que curiosamente, los integrados siguen funcionando como corresponde, a excepción de que la tensión en vacío es mayor que consumiendo corriente, pero es indiferente la corriente consumida (desde 10 nA hasta 1,6 A la tensión es la misma).

Mis motivos para esta consulta son:
- ¿Alguien más ha encontrado reguladores con este defecto?
- ¿Puede deberse a reguladores dañados o simplemente defecto de fábrica?
- ¿Es seguro usar estos reguladores, teniendo en cuenta esa desviación de comportamiento?

Agradezco cualquier información al respecto de este problema.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá bajar R1 a 150 Ohms y retocá R2 a ver que ocurre.

P.D.1 : Estás absolutamente seguro que es un cargador de Li ion  

P.D.2 : Problemas con fuente con LM317


----------



## Daniss1

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá bajar R1 a 150 Ohms y retocá R2 a ver que ocurre.


Olvidé mencionar que los valores de las resistencias no eran los del diagrama, de hecho los había calculado con objeto de minimizar la corriente de regulación manteniendo la tolerancia de la corriente de ajuste (según datasheet 0,1mA máx, 1mA usado en mis cálculos, por si acaso).

En cualquier caso reducir R1 funciona, ¿a que se debe?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> P.D.1 : Estás absolutamente seguro que es un cargador de Li ion


No, de hecho estoy absolutamente seguro de que no es un cargador Li-Ion, pero manteniendo corrientes de carga bajas (0,4-0,6 C) y un voltaje ligeramente inferior al de carga de la celda puede funcionar perfectamente (tengo uno funcionando desde hace más años de lo que recuerdo).



DOSMETROS dijo:


> P.D.2 : Problemas con fuente con LM317



Le hecho un vistazo, gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Daniss1 dijo:


> En cualquier caso reducir R1 funciona, ¿a que se debe?


A que el 317 requiere una corriente de salida minima para comenzar a regular, que según el datasheet tiene un máximo de 10mA. Si vos usás una resistencia R1 de 240 ohms, la corriente de carga minima es de 5mA y el regulador puede trabajar OK....o nó. Si usas una R1 de 100 ohms la carga minima sube a 12mA y el regulador debe funcionar sí o sí....siempre.
*Moraleja:* usar siempre 120 ohms o menos para R1 a fin de asegurar la regulación con cargas mínimas.


----------



## Daniss1

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> A que el 317 requiere una corriente de salida minima para comenzar a regular, que según el datasheet tiene un máximo de 10mA. Si vos usás una resistencia R1 de 240 ohms, la corriente de carga minima es de 5mA y el regulador puede trabajar OK....o nó. Si usas una R1 de 100 ohms la carga minima sube a 12mA y el regulador debe funcionar sí o sí....siempre.
> *Moraleja:* usar siempre 120 ohms o menos para R1 a fin de asegurar la regulación con cargas mínimas.



Nunca me había afectado ese parámetro (todos los circuitos que he diseñado consumían más de 10 mA y estaban siempre conectados) pero es un dato importante a tener en cuenta.

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Hola queridos amigos del Foro.
> Como muchos de ustedes saben, desde hace unos tres meses, estoy
> tratando de montar una fuente de alimentación, pero lamentablemente,
> por una cosa u otra, ese anhelo ha sido frustrado en varias ocasiones,
> la última, se quemó el transformador .
> Acabo de comprar uno de 220VCA / 24VCA -2 Amp. y pienso armar la
> fuente variable cuyo esquema adjunto, con la salvedad de que el
> esquema está preparado para un voltaje de salida variable de 1,2 a 30 VCD
> y el mío tiene una salida de 24 VCA .
> No he podido conseguir  un transformador con salida 15 + 15 VCA, y es por
> ello que les ruego que vean el  post  # 423 y el esquema que adjunto hoy,
> para ver si existe alguna incongruencia con los valores de los capacitores,
> resistencias, potenciómetro, etc.
> De no existir, a vuestro criterio, ningún problema, comenzaré con el montaje
> de la fuente.
> Como siempre les agradezco vuestra infinita paciencia .
> Que Dios los bendiga.
> Roberto.
> [/QUOT





DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Hola querido amigo *"elaficionado"*
> Realicé la prueba según su esquema y me da 3,3 Volt/3,4 Volt.
> Con la fuente desconectada de la red domiciliaria. (Ver primeras 3 fotos).
> *Como no he leído en ningún lado si la fuente debía estar desconectada o no,
> se me ocurrió conectarla para repetir el ensayo.
> Resultado:* Salio un tufillo de barníz quemado, y la desconecté
> inmediatamente, consecuencia se quemó el transformador.(ver últimas 2 Fotos).
> *No me explico como: Teniendo un fusible de entrada de 0,5 Amperes y uno de
> salida de 0,25 Amperes y ninguno saltó, y además teniendo los diodos de protección
> correctamente soldados pudo ocurrir semejante desastre. *
> Solo para aprender, podrías explicarme como pudo ocurrir una cosa así.
> *Lo que rescato de todo esto es el espíritu de compañerismo del foro en general y
> además de todo lo que aprendí.*
> En cuanto se refiere a la fuente, no me preocuparé en cambiar componentes, si me
> preocuparé para juntarme unos pesitos y comprar una ya hecha, dado que si hago
> la cuenta de todo lo que gasté, comprándola me hubiera ahorrado algún dinero.
> Como dije anteriormente, soy un burro viejo.
> DIOS LOS BENDIGA.
> Roberto.




Hola queridos amigos.
Alguno de los 17 amigos que me ayudaron a realizar la fuente, tal vez recuerden esta nota del *post 493.*
nota que por otro lado dió polémicas risueñas.
Bien, compré otro transformador.
*Pregunto, después de un tiempo, los trafos quemados se regeneran solos ???*
No crean que me volví loco, hoy buscando ese trafo quemado entre mis cachivaches, para desarmarlo
y rebobinarlo  para radio, lo encuentro y lo pruebo , *resultado : Funciona perfectamente
Tan burro soy, si lo probé debidamente en su oportunidad.*

Un fuerte abrazo y creo en los marcianos ahora mas que nunca.
Roberto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Pregunto, después de un tiempo, *los trafos quemados se regeneran solos* ???


Nooo...son zombies. Parecen vivos pero están muertos...





Guarda que muerden...!!!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Guarda que muerden...!!!


A parte de poder estar derivados con el consiguiente peligro de "mordedura" posiblemente al ponerle carga vuelvan las fumarolas.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola queridos amigos.
Mi nieto se recibió de técnico electrónico el año pasado y ahora se encuentra estudiando la carrera de diseño
Industrial.
Tuvo la gentileza de obsequiarme casi todo su material de estudio, entre ellos dos fuentes, una fija de 9 volts y
una regulable de *1,25 a 30 VDC.*
Esta última me la entregó desarmada o casi desarmada, porque vieron ustedes *como somos los adolescentes,*
una vez finalizado el año nos deshacemos de todo lo que nos ocupa lugar.
Hoy comienzo a reparar esta fuente, pero según creo recordar, el esquema del item *#402 *(que me ayudo a reconstruir
el Sr.* elaficionado *a mediados de 2017 y que adjunto).
Les adjunto algunas imagenes de la fuente y trataré de reconstruirla según dicho esquema.
Si bien es cierto que no entiendo mucho el tema de la alimentación negativa, pero mi nieto me dijo que en su
oportunidad la fuente funcionaba bien y fue la última práctica de cuarto año, con la que aprobó la materia.



Un gran abrazo a todos.
Dios los Bendiga con Salud y Trabajo.
Roberto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Medio chicos los disipadores...


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola *Dr. Zoidberg*. 
En efecto, los voy a cambiar por algunos mas grandes, gracias por su observación.
Un Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aunque sea esos de fuente de PC


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aunque sea esos de fuente de PC


Seeeee....los que tiene puestos, si bien no sé exactamente el modelo, tienen una resistencia térmica de cerca de 20°C/W...muy alta si va a manejar cargas medianas.


----------



## rulfo

No sabia donde ponerlo, he visto los temas relacionados con fuente regulables con lm 317 cerrados, esta es una fuente que tenía empezada hace tiempo, y hoy la he terminado, nada del otro mundo, no quedo  nada de prolija, pero bueno ya está funcionando, lo que estaban los potenciometro muy duros al girarlos, le he metido alcohol isopropilico y han quedado exagerados, no se si esta bien echo...


----------



## Samantha A.

Hola, espero puedan ayudarme con mi problema ya que soy principiante, hace años hice una fuente de voltaje regulable, ahora que vuelvo a usarla encontre que el transformador de 12v 1amp estaba dañado asi que lo reemplace con uno nuevo pero ahora de 12v 2amp, al encender la fuente solo regula de 3v a 11v y es muy inestable, espero puedan aconsejarme, gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

No será que el nuevo es electrónico ?


----------



## Kawacuba

Samantha A. dijo:


> Hola, espero puedan ayudarme con mi problema ya que soy principiante, hace años hice una fuente de voltaje regulable, ahora que vuelvo a usarla encontre que el transformador de 12v 1amp estaba dañado asi que lo reemplace con uno nuevo pero ahora de 12v 2amp, al encender la fuente solo regula de 3v a 11v y es muy inestable, espero puedan aconsejarme, gracias!!


Hola, sube foto de tu fuente, y foto del nuevo transformador, quizá solo sea algo sencillo. Saludos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

A ser posible, me gustaría ver fotos de la fuente y transformador. 
No indicas que tipo de fuente fue la que hiciste, solo con regulador, con regulador más transistor/es..


----------



## emilio177

Si fotos....  no podemos opinAr de lo que no vemos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, quizás el potenciómetro esté sucio (si es que el equipo estuvo años sin usar)


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

Quizá no regrese a preguntar solo vean su ultima visita


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Me parece a mi o será que está viniendo el Capitán Edward J. Smith a todo vapor ?


----------



## Scooter

Si se ve clarísimo que la soldadura del ánodo de D3 está fría.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Denle tiempo.... No sé, un par de horas. 

Tengan en cuenta que algunos no están acostumbrados a tener respuesta rápida y dan por sentado que tienen que esperar y entrar al día siguiente, a los dos días o en una semana..


----------



## Samantha A.

Una disculpa, es una fuente regulable aqui estan las fotos, opte por pasar el circuito a la proto para hacer pruebas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Eso es trampa, así no vemos lo que estaba montado.. 

Veo que es una fuente regulable a base de ¿lm317? y por muchos amperios que le pongas no va a pasar de los 700 u 800mA.


----------



## emilio177

Que condensador pusiste después de el puente rectificador???


----------



## Samantha A.

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Eso es trampa, así no vemos lo que estaba montado..
> 
> Veo que es una fuente regulable a base de ¿lm317? y por muchos amperios que le pongas no va a pasar de los 700 u 800mA.


trate de tomar fotografias lo mejor que pude por lo mismo , asi es estoy usando un LM317T, deberia estar usando otro?


emilio177 dijo:


> Que condensador pusiste después de el puente rectificador???


uno ceramico 104J 400V


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Samantha A. dijo:


> uno ceramico 104J 400V



Si con eso pretendés filtrar estás medio complicado....
Para no entrar en cuentas, si querés sacar 1A deberías poner 2200uF mínimo...


----------



## Samantha A.

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si con eso pretendés filtrar estás medio complicado....
> Para no entrar en cuentas, si querés sacar 1A deberías poner 2200uF mínimo...


si el transformador es a 2A de que valor deberia ponerlo?


----------



## emilio177

Samantha A. dijo:


> uno ceramico 104J 400V


Error.. ahi debes poner al menos 1000uf 25v


----------



## Samantha A.

emilio177 dijo:


> Error.. ahi debes poner al menos 1000uf 25v
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265790


entiendo, gracias por sus respuestas son de mucha ayuda, hare el cambio de ese capacitor


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Samantha A. dijo:


> si el transformador es a 2A de que valor deberia ponerlo?


El doble...


----------



## Samantha A.

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El doble...


gracias!!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.



La resistencia encerrada en la marca roja. 
¿Está conectada a los terminales 1 y 2 del LM317? 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Samantha A.

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265822
> La resistencia encerrada en la marca roja.
> ¿Está conectada a los terminales 1 y 2 del LM317?
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.


La terminal 1 si esta conectada a la resistencia, la terminal 2 va hacia el capacitor electrolitico y la 3 la mando directamente a positivo


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Así se conecta el LM317.
Mira como se conectan los terminales LM317.







Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: No tomes en cuenta los valores, sólo los terminales.


----------



## emilio177

Por qure no debe tomar en cuenta  los valores???  tiene un error?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El capacitor de 1000uF debe ser de 2200 uF o más.
El resistor 220 ohmios deber de 120 ohmios (según hoja de datos del LM317).
El potenciómetro se halla usando la fórmula (de la hoja de datos del LM317) con 120 ohmios. (de la hoja de datos del LM317)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo

Buenas noches amigos.
He revisado detenidamente el foro pero no tuve la suerte de encontrar el problema ya expuesto.
Estuve experimentando con un circuito propuesto en la hoja de datos de Texas Instruments acerca de asociar LM317 con transistor de paso para proporcionar más corriente.
El problema es que no consigo que trabaje el transistor, por lo cual, si bien la tensión de salida se mantiene, no logro que el circuito me proporcione 1,5 Amperes para alimentar una lámpara. El integrado se pone tibio y el transistor está frío. El transformador puede proporcionar hasta 33 Volt filtrados y 5 Amperes de corriente.
El par de transistores que uso se compone de un BD136 (por el 2N2905) y un TIP3055 (por el TIP73 propuesto).
Probé achicando un poco la resistencia de 22 Ohms, probé incluso con otros transistores, pero nada.
El LM317 está configurado como un regulador variable de 1,2 a 30 Volt. El resistor variable se compone de dos potenciómetros de 5K y de 1K que hacen de ajuste grueso y fino de la tensión de salida.
Gracias desde ya.


----------



## Scooter

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> ...para alimentar una lámpara...


Para alimentar una lámpara la conectas directo al transformador. No es necesario ni rectificar ni nada.

¿O es una lámpara led o de otro tipo?


----------



## Alvaro Canelo

Hola Scooter. Si, sé que la puedo conectar así, pero estoy probando el circuito para ver si lo puedo colocar en una fuente, con carga hasta 5 Amperes. Es una lámpara incandescente de auto, la común y silvestre del STOP.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Buenas noches amigos.
> He revisado detenidamente el foro pero no tuve la suerte de encontrar el problema ya expuesto.
> Estuve experimentando con un circuito propuesto en la hoja de datos de Texas Instruments acerca de asociar LM317 con transistor de paso para proporcionar más corriente.
> El problema es que no consigo que trabaje el transistor, por lo cual, si bien la tensión de salida se mantiene, no logro que el circuito me proporcione 1,5 Amperes para alimentar una lámpara. El integrado se pone tibio y el transistor está frío. El transformador puede proporcionar hasta 33 Volt filtrados y 5 Amperes de corriente.
> El par de transistores que uso se compone de un BD136 (por el 2N2905) y un TIP3055 (por el TIP73 propuesto).
> Probé achicando un poco la resistencia de 22 Ohms, probé incluso con otros transistores, pero nada.
> El LM317 está configurado como un regulador variable de 1,2 a 30 Volt. El resistor variable se compone de dos potenciómetros de 5K y de 1K que hacen de ajuste grueso y fino de la tensión de salida.
> Gracias desde ya.


Hola a todos , caro Don Alvaro Canelo seguramente los transistores enpleyados tienen la ganancia (hfe) mas baja de que los transistores originales.
Te recomendo aumentar un poco lo valor del resistor de 22R y NO diminuir como hiciste.
Puedes tanbien tentar diminuir lo valor del resistor de base (5K) .
!Suerte en los desahollos!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Probé achicando un poco la resistencia de 22 Ohms, probé incluso con otros transistores, pero nada.


Cuanto vale la tensión entre los extremos de la resistencia de 22 ohms ??
Poné un voltímetro en paralelo con esa resistencia y analizá la evolución de la tensión sobre ella a medida que vas aumentando la carga desde los 10mA a los 100mA: la tensión debería variar entre 220mV y 2.2V y el transistor BD136 debería empezar a conducir sobre los 0.6 a 0.7V
También la resistencia de base es medio alta...yo la pondría de alrededor de 1K para comenzar a probar...


----------



## Alvaro Canelo

Hola amigos. Sepan disculparme la demora en responder. Tengo que conseguir una resistencia de 22 Ohms de mayor potencia porque donde esta puesta pasa toda la.corriente del regulador y se quema.
Gracias por orientarme.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La corriente que pasa por esa resistencia son solo los 35mA necesarios para hacer conducir al BD136, y eso implica una disipacion de potencia de solo 27mW en la resistencia de 22 ohms. Difícil que pueda quemarse....


----------



## ricbevi

Con una resistencia de 1/2W tenes margen de seguridad de sobra.

Si no tenes de 22R pones dos de 47R en paralelo de 1/4W o mas y te va a funcionar igual ese esquema.

Sospecho que tenes o un componente mal identificado(pines, tipo en los transistores, etc. )

Tenes (33V-31V) x 0.088A = 0,176W...menos de 1/5W

Saludos.


----------



## switchxxi

Si lo tienes montado en un protoboard, tomando como guía el esquema que subió Ricbevi, desconecta R2, U1 y R4 y cualquier cosa que haya a la salida. Luego conecta R3 a GND (osea que la base de Q2 queda a tierra a través de R3).

Con todo eso, a la salida debería haber unos 32v (Osea casi 1v menos que a la entrada). Si no tenes nada entonces un o los dos transistor/es esta/n o bien mal conectado/s o quemado/s (aunque en general, cuando se queman, quedan en corto pero no siempre es el caso).

Aunque lo más fácil es revisar que no haya un transistor mal conectado (En especial el 2N3055 que si es TO-3 es fácil confundir los pines, en especial la base y el emisor).


----------



## J2C

.



Ojo con el BD136 que no es como los TIP y demás en encapsulado TO220, mirar bien la imagen:


​
Salu2.-


----------



## Alvaro Canelo

Buenas tardes, amigos, queria comunicarles que después de mucho tiempo retomé este proyecto y pude hacerlo funcionar, el problema estaba en la calidad del regulador, ya que reemplazado éste por otro que compré en otro sitio el circuito funcionó a la primera. (posteado en mi comentario en el post #672)
Se trata, evidentemente, de un regulador FALSO, ya que tuve el mismo problema con los dos que había colocado en el circuito, y que poseen el mismo aspecto en su serigrafiado y fueron adquiridos en mismo lugar.
Gracias a todos.


Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Buenas noches amigos.
> He revisado detenidamente el foro pero no tuve la suerte de encontrar el problema ya expuesto.
> Estuve experimentando con un circuito propuesto en la hoja de datos de Texas Instruments acerca de asociar LM317 con transistor de paso para proporcionar más corriente.
> El problema es que no consigo que trabaje el transistor, por lo cual, si bien la tensión de salida se mantiene, no logro que el circuito me proporcione 1,5 Amperes para alimentar una lámpara. El integrado se pone tibio y el transistor está frío. El transformador puede proporcionar hasta 33 Volt filtrados y 5 Amperes de corriente.
> El par de transistores que uso se compone de un BD136 (por el 2N2905) y un TIP3055 (por el TIP73 propuesto).
> Probé achicando un poco la resistencia de 22 Ohms, probé incluso con otros transistores, pero nada.
> El LM317 está configurado como un regulador variable de 1,2 a 30 Volt. El resistor variable se compone de dos potenciómetros de 5K y de 1K que hacen de ajuste grueso y fino de la tensión de salida.
> Gracias desde ya.


----------

